# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  امهر صحفي في زمان الفتنة

## سيد جلال الحسيني

امهر صحفي في زمان الفتنة
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
ان من عجائب الزمان وجود مثل هذا الشاب الصحفي في مثل تلك الايام التي لم يكن معنى للصحافه ولا الصحفيين !
والاعجب من ذلك ان التراب الهائل قد علا ذكراه فلم يره احد ولم نحتفل بوجود مثل هذا البطل العديم النظير في البشر ويومها !
ان كان هناك للصحافه وسام شرف فلا يجوز ان يعدو هذا الشاب الذي اوجد الصحافه الى عالم الوجود وفي زمان كانت الفئه الحاكمه تلاحق من يفكر ببممارسة هذا الفن بحد السيف وتخيفه بلمعان الصوارم وفرش نطع الاعدام للجلادين الماهرين في خلع الرؤس !
ولكن شابنا الذي يعلو النور محياه وعقله لم يلتفت لكل تلك صراصر والنقيق بل استمر ليدون اعظم سند في التاريخ لايام مصيريه للرسائل السماويه التي بدء بحمل لوائها ادم عليه السلام وختمها الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه واله 0
ختمها لتبدء وبدئها لتختم ؛ ختم الرسل والانبياء لتبدء الامامه وبدئ الامامه ليختم الاطماع بالخلافة من بعده 0
يا ابا القاسم صلى الله عليك وعلى الك الطيبين ؛ ما قصرت لعن الله من اتهمك يا رسول الله بالتقصير في حق امتك واي تهمه ؛ اتهمك بما نزه نفسه عن التقصير فيها فعين من بعده من شاطره التنصيب لانه زعم يحرص على الامه لكي لا تختلف ناسيا ان قوله هذا فضيحتا لنفسه حيث بين بها ان التنصيص واجب لكل عاقل او سارق
فمن العاقل ومن السارق هنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولكن ابى للحق الا ان يعلو وللنور الا ان يشرق واذا بشاب لم يتجاوز السابع عشر من عمره ياتي ليمارس فعل امهر صحفي متخرج من اعظم الجامعات العالميه لا يستطيع ان يعمل بدقته ؛ فرضوان الله عليك عني وعن كل طالب للحق والحقيقة
كونوا معي والله اكبر لابين لكم من هذا الشاب الصحفي المتميز بشهادته في زمان ما كان فيها سواه وهو قد تخرج من جامعة التوفيق والسداد الرباني 0000

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
قال الامام زين العابدين عليه السلام عن هذا الصحفي الماهر الذي اسمه سليم بن قيس الهلالي :
هذا حديثنا كله نعرفه 0
وقال الامام الصادق عليه السلام :
من لم يكن عنده من شيعتنا ومحبينا كتاب سليم بن قيس الهلالي فليس عنده من امرنا شيئ ؛ ولا يعلم من اسبابنا شيئا وهو ابجد الشيعه وهو سر من اسرار ال محمد عليهم السلام 0
واما الامام الباقر عليه السلام
فاغرورقت عيناه ثم قال :
صدق سليم قد اتاني بعد ان قتل جدي الحسين عليه السلاموانا قاعد عند ابي فحدثني بهذا الحديث بعينه فقال له ابي :
صدقت قد قد حدثك ابي بهذا الحديث بعينه عن امير المؤمنين عليه السلام ونحن شهود ثم حدثاه بما سمعا من رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله 0
= = = ايها القارئ العزيز واي كتاب عندنا يبلغ بهذه الدرجه بحيث المعصوم عليه السلام يتحدث عنه ويمضيه ويشهد له بالصحه ثم يقول انه ابجد الشيعه بمعنى انه من لم يعرف ما فيه لايعلم اي شيئ عن التشيع كما ان الذي لا يعرف الابجديه لا يتمكن ان يقرا ولا يكتب وهو امي بمعنى الكلمه
فالان ان لم يكن عندي هذا الكتاب بالحقيقه الى الان انا بنص الحديث لم اعرف من امر اهل البيت عليهم السلام شيئا ولا اعلم من اسبابهم شيئا
والامام الباقر عليه السلام يعده من اسرارهم عليهم السلام ومع ذلك نحن زهاد في معرفة هذه الاسرار المهمه ؛ ولو دققتم بعبارة الامام الصادق عليه السلام حيث يقول من لم يكن عنده كتاب سليم
اذن نفس وجود الكتاب عندنا ان كنا شيعه او محبين فهو مراد المعصوم عليه السلام0
لان هذا الشاب الذي سنبحث لكم عن حياته بالتفصيل ان شاء الله تعالى وناتي بالاسناد التي لا يشك فيها ذي لب كتب كتابه عن تلك الاحداث بشكل يعجز عنه اي صحفي مخاطر بحياته وسماه كتاب سليم بن قيس الهلالي فهو اول كتاب شيعي الفه هذا الشاب النير كونوا معنا ان شاء الله لكي نبحث لكم اولا عن توثيق هذا الكتاب ثم نسرد لكم الكتاب ان شاء الله تعالى

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*بسم اللهـ الرحمن الرحيم ،،*
*و الصلاة و السلام على أشرف الخلق أجمعين محمد وآلهـ الطاهرين ،،*
*باركـ اللهـ فيكـ أستاذنا ،،*
*بـــــــــــــــــــــــــاشر بـ نثر مافي جعبتكـ من درر و جواهر ،،*
*و نحن إن شاء اللهـ ،،* 
*معكـ متابعون ،،*
*و نحذو حذو محمد وآل محمد بعون اللهـ ،،*
*في أكبار شأن من أورد ذكرهم ،،*
*و أنت بهم عليهم أفضل الصلاة و أزكى السلام غني ،،*
*و نحن هنا طلاب ،، جئنا ننهل مما لديكم ،،*
*فـ أجزل لنا العطاء ،،*
*و أجركـ على رب العباد ،،*
*وفقكـ اللهـ و سدد خطاكـ ،،*
*خاااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

ايتها المشرفه 
السلام عليكم
زاد الله في شرفكم ووقاركم وجعل العافيه تحف بكم  والسرور يقودكم الى رضا الال عليهم السلام

----------


## ام الحلوين

رائع ماتجود به علينا اخي الكريم

سلمت يمناك

وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

ورحم الله والديك ببركة الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

السلام عليكم
ارجو من المشرفين اعزهم الباري وتقبل اعمالهم ورزقهم سعادت الدارين وكتبهم من زوار المعصومين الاربعة عشر ان يجعلوا موضوعي امهر  صفي في زمان الفتنه مستقلا لاني اريد ان انقل هذا الكتاب المبارك مع تحقيق  رائع وشرح مبسط فاجو مساعدتي بعدم دمج موضوعي مع مواضيع الاخرين وشكرا لكم واجركم مع صاحب الحق الذي يدور معه الحق حيثما دار

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم


ان سليم بن قيس التابيعي الالكبر الشيخ ابو صادق الهلالي العامري الكوفي ؛من خواص امير المؤمنين عليه السلام والامام الحسن والامام الحسين والامام زين العابدبن عليه السلام وادرك الامام الباقر عليه السلام ايضا واتصل بهؤلاء المعصومين وكان موثق عندهم ومقتبسا من علومهم الفياضة ومتصلبا في دينه ومناوئا لا اعداء اهل بيت النبوي وهو من اقدم علماء اهل البيت واكابر اصحابهم والموالينلهم وكان محبوبا لدى حضراتهم في الغايه ويعتبر الكتاب اول كتاب الف بعد رسول الله صل الله عليه واله وكذلك هو اول كتاب في موضوعه 0
واصله كان من بني هلال بن عامر الذين كانوا يقطنون الحجاز وكانوا من ابناء نبي الله اسماعيل بن ابراهيم خليل الرحمان على نبينا وعلى اله وعليه السلام0
ولد سليم قبل الهجرة بسنتين وكان عمره عند رحلة الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه واله اثنتا عشر سنة ولم يكن في المدينه زمن رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله ولا زمن اي بكر وما عاش تلك الاحداث الواقعه بعد وفاته وانما دخل المدينه شابا في اوائل امارة عمر قبل السنة السادسه عشر الهجريه ؛ وحينما قدم المدينه وكان في ذهنه ما يتصوره اي انسان عن دين سماوي ينادي بالحرية وبمبادئ الحق والعداله وينادي ليل نهار ببث العلم والمعرفه ؛ فجاء الى المدينه وفاجئه القمع الشديد لمن ينوي طلب العلم وتقصي ما قاله الرسول صل الله عليه واله بل ويعذب من يسال عن تفسير ايه من الايات المباركه كما سنورده مفصلا في بحث مستقل والذي يطالع بعين الانصاف والواقع ظروف تلك الايام يعرف قيمة ما اقدم عليه هذا البطل من بين حد السيف والسنان حيث اخذ يبحث اولا عن الصحابه ويتعرف عليهم فردا فردا ويميز الخبيث من الطيب فيهم قبل ان يبدء بعمله الجبار الذي لا يستطيعه الصحفي اليوم كما ستقرؤنه ان شاء الله تعالى

----------


## كميل الفضلي

_السلام عليكم_ 
_ابدعت اخي الغالي في الاقتناء_
_والطرح_  
_امنياتي لك بالتوفيق الدائم والسداد_ 
_استمر في هذا المنوال_ 
_جزاك الله خيرا_ 
_تحياتي لك وشكرا_

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

السلام عليكم 
ان شاء الله من بركات دعواتكم

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

السلام عليكم
فان الفئه الحاكمه بقيت حيارى مخذولين ؛ ماذا تصنع باحاديث الرسول صلىالله عليه واله لان الناس كلهم يعلمون ان الرسول هو الخاتم للرسل وهو لا ينطق عن الهوى ان هو الا وحي يوحي والكل مشتاق لكلامه ويلذذ بسماعه وان سمع اي حديث من احاديث الرسول الكريم يشم منه حب علي بن ابي طالب عليه السلام ومهما بالغو ان ينشروا عفونة بدعهم يبقى عطره الغالب ثم ماذا يصنعون بالاف الاحاديث في مدحه وتنصيبه والتنصيص عليه للوصاية والخلاف الذي لا يشك بها مجنون فضلا عن العقلاء وهي التي تنادي الفطره باحقية الخلافة لمن نصبه الوحي ؛ وقضيه اخرى دوختهم وهي ان التفسير للقران كله ينادي ان على ولي الله هاك اية التطهير و والمباهلة والغدير يا ايها الرسول بلغ ما انزل اليك من ربك وكثير الكثير من هذه الايات فان سمحوا بتفسيرها بما هو الوتاقع المنقول من الرسول صل الله عليه واله فلابد ان يهربوا من الخلافه ويلتجئوا الى تابوتهم الذي بشرهم الرسول به في حياته صل الله عليه واله 0
ها ها الان جاء دور القمع والظلم والقهر وحد السيف الذي هو ملجا الجبناء لانه لاسبيل لهم سواه
اولا بدئوا بعزل الناطق عن الصامت لان الناطق اذا عزل فمن يفهم ما يقوله الصامت فعزلوا ال محمد عليهم السلام وهم القران الناطق عن ثقلهم الاكبر وهو القران عزلا يعرق له جبين الفطره والشرفاء طاهري النطفه والمولد بما صنعوا بهم لكسر هيبتهم وهيبة ذلك البيت الشامخ الذي كان بهجة قلب الرسول وفرحته وبسمته من الدنيا اخ يا ابا القاسم اين غبت عن وصيك واهلك صلى الله عليك وعلى الك والمرحله الثانيه

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*بسم اللهـ الرحمن الرحيم ،،*
*و الصلاة و السلام على أشرف المرسلين محمد وآلهـ الطاهرين ،،*
*مهما حاول الطغاة الغاوين إخفاء الحق ،،*
*يبقى نور اللهـ فوق كل شيء ،، لا تخفيهـ حجب مخرقهـ ،،*
*فـ نورهـ جل جلالهـ ،،*
*أعظم من أن يستطيع ضعاف الخلق دفنهـ و التخلص منهـ ،،*
*فـ سبحان ربي العظيم ،،*
*إذا بـ أمرهـ تجلى نور الأيمان في الصحابهـ الأخيار ،،*
*و الصادقين الأبرار ،،* 
*حتى وصل لينا ،، رغم محاولات الغاوين في طمس الحق ،،*
*و تحريف حقائقهـ ،،*
*لكن إرادة اللهـ فوق كل شيء ،، و مشيئتهـ لهم بـ المرصاد ،،*
*سبحان ربي خالق الأكوان ،، القادر على ما يشاء ،،*
*أستاذنا ،،*
*باركـ اللهـ لكـ في ما تجود ،،*
*و أوردكـ ورد محمد وآل محمد ،،*
*بحق نور الحق في أرضهـ ،،*
*صاحب العصر و الزمان عجل اللهـ فرجهـ و سهل مخرجهـ ،،*
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الاستاذه للدموع احساس والدمع للخلق اساس:
انا اشكركم ورحم الله والديكم ورزقكم ذرية طيبه تكون لكم احسن اثر الى يوم القيامه يارب يا صاحب الزمان 
عجل الله تعالى فرجك الشريف استجب لي في حق للدموع احساس

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

شهر رمضان المبارك \\\\10\\\\
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
واهتم بالجانب الاخر والذي هو نقل وضبط الاحاديث التي وردت في تفسير القران الكريم عن الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه واله وينقل ملابساتها وظروفها بدقه فائقه كما ستجدون ذلك عند نقل الكتاب المبارك لكم؛ وعندما سمع بقضية السقيفه وكيف انها غيرت وجه التاريخ والحقائق وانها بداية لحياة جديده اجنبيه عن حياة المسلمين في زمان الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه واله ؛ حيث لم تكن وصاية ولا تنصيب من السماء بالوحي وانما الحكم والامرة بالغلبه والقوه ؛ فاخذ يسئل عن احداثها وملابساتها واعتمد في سؤاله بهذا الجانب من ثلاث اشخاص وهم :
سلمان؛ وابن عباس ؛ والبراء بن عازب ؛ وكل هؤلاء ممن عاشها بنفسه وعينه وشهد احداثها كما يشاهد كفه ؛وكل ما نقله له هؤلاء الثلاث من الاحداث كانت انبائهم متطابقه متفقه على امر واحد لا ثالث له وهو هضم الزهراء عليها السلام وغصبهم لحقها وتاخير الامير عليه السلام من منصبه الذي نصبه الرسول صلى الله عليه واله بامر الوحي المنزل اليه :
*يَا أَيُّهَا الرَّسُولُ بَلِّغْ مَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ وَإِنْ لَمْ تَفْعَلْ فَمَا بَلَّغْتَ رِسَالَتَهُ وَاللَّهُ يَعْصِمُكَ مِنَ النَّاسِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْكَافِرِينَ *
وكذلك نقلوا له الاحداث السوداء التي حدثت في البيعه الماخوذه قهرا من الناس كما ستجد ذلك عند مطالعة الكتاب المبارك 0
وكان يجتمع بكثرة مع مقداد وابو ذر وسلمان ومرتا ياخذ الخبر منهم مجتمعين ومرتا ياخذ الخبر منفردين ثم يطابق بين الروايات ويعرضها على امير المؤمنين عليه السلام ؛ وبعد ان رحل سلمان عليه الرحمه والرضوان الى المدائن ؛ كان يجتمع بالمقداد وابو ذر فياخذ الروايات عنهما؛
ومن الاحداث التي نقلها وهي تدمي القلب 000

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*بسم اللهـ الرحمن الرحيم ،،*
*و الصلاة و السلام على أشرف الأنبياء و المرسلين محمد وآلهـ الطاهرين ،،*
*صدقاً كان لهـ دور باهر في نقل الحقائق التي أصابها التعتيم ،،*
*هنيئاً لهـ مهمة أخذها على عاتقهـ تشهد لهـ يوم الحساب بـ الولاء ،،*
*و لعن اللهـ ظالمي محمد وآل محمد إلى قيام الدين ،،*
*و سلام لـ من أنار بصائرنا التي غشيتها ضلمة الجهل بـ من كان أساس ،،*
*لـ نقل الواقع المرير الذي عايشهـ الصحابهـ الأخيار ،،*
*حق لكـ علينا أن نجزل لكـ العطاء ،،*
*لكننا قاصرون و قاصرون جداً عن إكرامكـ بـ القليل ،،*
*فقط ،،*
*كن واثقاً أنكـ داااائماً بـ رفقة دعائنا ،،*
*راجين من العلي القدير أن يتقبل منا و منكم أقل القليل ،،*
*بوركت أيها الموااالي ،،*
*و يكفيكـ شرف مسماكـ الذي أتخذتهـ ،،*
*أويس ،، و من ذا الذي يعرف ما هو أويس ؟!! ،،*
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف ألف عاااافيهـ ،،*
*و عســــــــــــــــاكـ عاالقوة ،،*
*و مهما أخذتنا مشاغل الدنيا عن المتابعهـ لما تنثرهـ يوماً بيوم ،،*
*ثق أننا نعود متعطشون لـ معرفة ما فاتنا ،،* 
*و منتظرون لـ المزيد ،،*
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

للدموع احساس
اختي انار الله بصيرتك
افرح برودكم ولا اخفي عليك فرحي به وسروري لان ارى اتعابي لها ثمار ويكفيني من الجميع ردكم لان المؤمن لا يهمه كثرت الناس ابدا بل يهمه المؤمن الواحد ان فهم الحق لانه سيكون شمعه لا تذوب للاخرين من الاطياب
خادكم اويس

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*بسم اللهـ الرحمن الرحيم ،،
و الصلاة و السلام على أشرف الأنبياء و المرسلين محمد و آلهـ الطاهرين ،،
ليس بـ مستغرب أن يحيق المكر السيء بـ أهلهـ ،،
ففي هذا الشأن نزلت أية مباركهـ من العلي القدير ،، تورد بيان و إشارة ،،
لـ غرق الظالم وحدهـ في ظلمات جهلهـ و حقدهـ ،،
و ليس بـ مستغرب من أولهم و ثانيهم و ثالثهم ،، أستنجادهم لـ أمير المؤمنين عليهـ أفضل الصلاة و أزكى السلام ،،
و كل الصحابهـ الذين عاصروهم شهدو ،، عدم أهليتهم لـ ولاة المؤمنين و أنتكاسهم أمام أتفهـ المسائل في الدين ،،
فكم حكم حكموهـ في المسلمين بـ جهل و عجلة ،، لا تكون إلا في الأرذلين ،، و لو لا وجود أميري و أمير المؤمنين عليهـ أفضل الصلاة و أزكى السلام ،، لـ أندثر الدين و أنظمتهـ إثر إفتقارهم لـ العلم الرباني و الحكمهـ الألهيهـ ،،
التي تجلت في إمامي و إمام المتقين ،، علي بن أبي طالب عليهـ أفضل الصلاة و أزكى السلام ،،
و لست أنا التي سـ أشهد لهـ عليهـ السلام ،، فـ أنا قاصرهـ و قاصرهـ جداً ،،
عن الأفصاح بـ ذاتهـ الضخمهـ عليهـ أفضل الصلاة و أزكى السلام ،،
لكن  أثارهـ و فضائلهـ ،، تشهد لهـ عليهـ أفضل الصلاة و أزكى السلام ،،
بوركت أيها الموااالي ،،
و جُزيت خيراً ،،
تآآآآآآآآآآآآآبع ،،
و لـ يصحبكـ الرحمن بـ توفيقاتهـ ،،
خااالص التحااايااا ،،
للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## jod

نورتنا الله ينور عليك في الدنيا والآخرة 
والله بعض المعلومات أول مرة اسمعها مشكور أخي على هذه المعلومة الراقية

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

للدموع احساس
السلام عليكم
بارك الله لكم وطوبى لك ولواديك حيث اولداك
والسلام على جود 
شكرا زادكم الله علما ومعرفتا

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم
ولما استلم امير المؤمنين عليه السلام حقه الذي غيبوه عنه بالقهر وخطط الليل المظلم ؛ عاد اليه واي عوده ؟
عاد وقد غُير اخلاق الناس ودب في عروقهم حب المال وحب الشهوات والقناطير المقنطرة من الذهب والفضه ؛ عاد اليه وقد تحرك باعضاء الشورى عرق الرئاسه ؛ هذا العرق الذي ان دب في صدر انسان قتل في وجوده ضميره ورحمته 0
فماذا يعمل امير المؤمنين عليه السلام ؟
ولكنه عليه السلام بدء يصلح ما خربوه الامراء بمقدار ما يتحمل المسلمين وهم مريضي القلوب ؛ 
ومن اصلاحاته القيمة روحي فداه ؛ الاصلاح الثقافي والعلمي ؛ وحق التعلم والكتابة؛ التي منعها الامراء الذين سبقوا وبالشكل الذي توجّع قلوبنا له ؛ وعانا امير المؤمنين عليه الاسلام في ارجاع المسلمين لمسيرتهم النبويه التي حمّلوهم لتجاهلها ونسيانها ؛ وتحمل من اجل ذلك مشاكل صعبه جدا لانهم تعلموا خلال تلك السنين الطويله لاخلاقيات غريبه عن فطرة الاسلام الحق 0
ولكن المسلمون لما شاهدوا ان سيرة امير المؤمنين عليه السلام هي سيرة من يخاف الله ويستعد للموت ولقاء الله تعالى على قانون (والاخرة خير وابقى ) ؛ ما راق لهم الامر؛ لذلك بدئوا يخططون للاطاحة بخلافته الحقه ؛ والتي هم اجبروه لقبولها بعد ان سرقوه منه0
والبوا عليه –سلام الله عليه – الحروب الاهليه والمعارك الطاحنة التي اراقوا فيها دماء المسلمين ناسين خوف الله والخشية منه ويوم الحساب الموعود من اجل دنيا يمضغونها لقلائل ايامهم 0
ولم تزل اثار شهواتهم - - في حب الرئاسه وسحق الاديان السماوية التي تنادي بالعدالة والمساواة وحب العلم والتعلم - - المستعره لهيبها يحرق المسلمين0
وبطلنا العظيم روحي له الفداء سليم بن قيس يراقب كل تلك الاطماع والحروب من قريب ويحللها ويدرسها دراسة من يهيئ ويجهّز الحقائق للقرون الاتيه – سليم انا واحد من الذين يدعون الولاية ؛ الله يشهد اخجل منك حينما اقرء هذه تضحياتك من اجلي وانا لا اعرف اسمك فكيف اثمن جهدك من اجلي ولكن يا سليم انت قمت بكل ذلك لرضا الله سبحانه فلا يهمك غفلتي --

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
((اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم))
طبعي الاستاذ عندما يجد من بين التلاميذ من هو اكثر استعدادا واشد ذكائا يهتم به اهتماما اشد واكثر؛ ويخصص من وقته له ما يكثر به استفادة التلميذ ؛ والامثال تضرب ولا تقاس ؛ معاذ الله ان نقيس اي استاذ بامير المؤمنين عليه السلام وهو من لولاك لما خلقت الافلاك0
فسليم بعد ان رجع الحق لاهله ؛ وكان كله جُراح يصعب شفائها واندمالها ؛ كان بطلنا العظيم قد تبلور الامر في عقله المشرق المنور وعرف كل شيئ ولذلك اصبح من اصحاب امير المؤمنين عليه السلام 0اصحاب السر الذين ليس دونهم تقية ؛فعرّفه امير المؤمنين عليه السلام الحقائق واسرار الامور ووقائع الايام كما هي واقعة من دون تحريك لحقيقتها من واقعها التي 
وقعت فيه0
وهذه الحقائق التي كشفها الامير عليه السلام لسليم تبين مقدار اهمية امير المؤمنين عليه السلام لبطلنا الخالد ؛ حيث كشف الستار له بما لم يكشفه لغيره0
ولاتنسى قارئي العزيز -- زادك الله علما وفهما -- اميرك المفدى كان في هذه الايام غريبا عن اصحابه ومعتمد اسراره وهم سلمان وابو ذر والمقداد0
ولذلك زادت الاهمية لبطلنا الخالد المجهول حقه0
وان سليم ذو العقل النير والمعرفه العميقه والذهن الوقاد كان يعرف ان لكل مقام مقال ؛ وانه لا هم له سوى خدمة امامه ؛ ولذلك بادر في اول الامر بتخليد الحقائق لبيان مظلومية امامه عليه السلام ؛ ولهذا كتب اول كتاب في السلام ولم يسبقه احد؛ وهذه مظلومية اخرى لشابنا الشجاع الخالد ؛حيث لم نكن نعرف انه الكاتب الاول وصاحب الكتاب السابق للامة ؛ 00 آه 000 ياسليم لا تتألم لان امامك المظلوم ما عرف حقه مواليه فضلا عن اعدائه فكيف بك يا بطلنا العظيم؟؟؟؟؟
وفي المرحله الحاسمه الجديده التى ابتلا بها امير المؤمنين عليه السلام من جهل الامه وارتدادها بدء التكليف الجديد لبطلنا الحازم وهو 000

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*بسم اللهـ الرحمن الرحيم ،،*
*و الصلاة و السلام على أشرف الأنبياء محمد وآلهـ الأطهار ،،*
*كانت جامعة إمامي و إمام المؤمنين عليهـ أفضل الصلاة أوزكى السلام ،،*
*كـ جامعات القطاع الخاص في يومنا هذا ،، حيث لم يصل لـ درجة مستحقي الدارسة فيها ،،*
*و المترعرعون على يدي أستاذها العظيم إلا الأقليهـ ،،*
*و هم من أستحقو صدقاً مرافقتهـ و أخذ العلم الحق من مصدرهـ الحق ،،*
*و هنيئاً لـ صحفينا العظيم سليم ذالكـ الفخر ،،*
*و هنيئاً لـ ناقل سيرتهـ حروف تشهد لهـ يوم الحساب ،، و تحميهـ من الأنزلاق على الصراط ،،*
*في يوم الحساب ،،* 
*باركـ اللهـ لكـ شرف ولائكـ ،،*
*و نور فخراً يضيئ دربكـ ،،*
*و جزاكـ اللهـ عنا أفضل الجزاء و أوفى الجزاء ،،*
*و لـ يرزقكـ خالقي من غير إحتساب ،،*
*و أوردكـ الجنان ،،*
*بـ رفقة محمد وآل محمد ،،*
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

يا الله كم فرحت بدعائكم 
آمين آمين

آمين يارب العالمين ولكم الاكثر الاكثر بحق امير المؤمنين عليه السلام

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم
والتكليف الجديد لبطلنا العظيم سليم بن قيس الهلالي هو حمل السيف للدفاع عن امام زمانه ؛ حيث لا يهم هذا البطل اي المحمولين حمل ؛ السيف ام القلم ؛ لان همه الاسمى التضحيه من اجل ايصال الهدف للاجيال ؛ فمرتا يتطلب ان يجمع الحقائق ويكتبها ومرتا يثبت قواعدها بدمه وسيفه0
وهنا جاء دور السيف والدم الطاهر فحمل السيف ونزل بالميدان بعزم وهمة عالية يدافع عن امام زمانه ويثبت السيف في صدورهم التي عشعش فيها الوسواس الخناس من الجنة والناس0
ماذا تظن قارئي العزيز بهذا الرجل الشجاع بالجنان والقلم  ؟؟؟
؛هل تتصور انه يضرب السيف بيده ؛ وعقله خامد  ساكت لا تتبلور فيه حقائق تلك الحروب واسبابها وحقيقتها ؛كيف وهو سجل لنا الاحداث في زمن كان بعيد عنها ؛ والان صار فيها عين اليقين فهو جزء منها ؛واذن حمي الوطيس للقلم ان يسجل انواع الام ؛فلا يستطيع الكاتب الهادف ان ينفصل عن القلم لحظة من الزمن ؛ بل ضرب بالسيف بيد وحمل القلم بيد وسجل لنا اروع المشاهد فاصبحت لنا افضل المصادر0
وبما انه كان في هذه المرحلة هو جزئها فاخذت الحقائق طعما الالذ ؛ وثبتّت ما كتبه من حقائق سلف كتابتها لانه بضربه بالسيف فهمنا احقية ما كتب حيث صدقها بدمه الشريف وضربه بالسيف0
ولما وقعت الفتنة الكبرى التي قام بها اعداء امير المؤمنين عليه السلام في معركة الجمل  واستعد امير المؤمنين عليه السلام لها ؛وانتقل روحي فداه من المدينة المنور الى العراق ليستعد لهذه الحرب انتقل معه الخلص من اصحابه ومنهم بطلنا صاحب السيف والقلم 0
فشهد سُليمنا وقعة الجمل من قريب من اولها الى اخرها 0
واصبح من 000

----------


## واحد فاضي

أخي الكريم 

تحقيق ممتاز لصحفي موالي 

في زمن الفتنة 


رحم الله والديك أخي على هذا العمل وغيره من الأعمال 

ونسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يحشرنا وإياكم 

تحت راية أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام 

وآل البيت عليهم السلام 


لك خالص التحيات
فمان الكريم

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> أخي الكريم 
> 
> 
> 
> تحقيق ممتاز لصحفي موالي  
> في زمن الفتنة  
> 
> رحم الله والديك أخي على هذا العمل وغيره من الأعمال  
> ونسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يحشرنا وإياكم  
> ...



السلام عليكم
شكرا لمروركم
عزيزي ارجو ان يتقبلني الله خادما لكم

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم
ان اول كتيبه اسسها امير المؤمنين عليه السلام من الجيش الذين شارطهم بشرط على الجنه وهم شارطوه ان يموتوا دونه ؛ وكان عدد هم خمسة الاف رجل وكانت سيوفهم على عواتقهم ينتظرون الامر من امامهم لينفذوه باسرع ما يمكن وهؤلاء سموهم الشرطة لهذا السبب اي شرط لهم وشرطوا له ؛ وكان بطلنا العظيم من هذه الكتيبة العظيمه المستميته دون امامها0
ولقد اورد سليم بن قيس في كتابه - عند ذكر واقعة الجمل التي فقئ بها امير المؤمنين عليه السلام عين الفتنة - عدد الجيش واوصافهم وذكر ايضا هناك كيفية التقاء الجيشين في هذه المعركة؛ وكذلك الكلام الذي دار بين امير المؤمنين عليه السلام وبين طلحة والزبير ؛ وذكر حركات امير المؤمنين عليه السلام وسكناته في هذه المعركة التي اثارها اطماع هؤلاء في الامرة والتي كان سبب اثارتها الشورى التي اسسها عمر واسباب اخرى ستاتي في الكتاب ان شاء الله تعالى 0 
ثم حضر سليم بن قيس بعد واقعة الجمل في بيت زياد بن ابيه؛ وكتب خطبة امير المؤمنين عليه السلام المفصلة0
وذكر ما اسره امير المؤمنين عليه السلام هناك الى اصحابه عن عاقبة زيادوفتكه بالشيعه عند توليه الحكم في الكوفة وكان زياد شديدا فتكه وشرا لاخير فيه على شيعة امير المؤمنين عليه السلام فلعنة الله على زياد وعلى ولده عبيد الله 0
وبعد ان عاد امير المؤمنين عليه السلام الى الكوفة عاد سليمنا الحبيب معه0 
الان لنرى مواقف بطلنا الجديده هناك0

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

القسم (16)
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم
وبعد وصول امير المؤمنين عليه السلام الى الكوفة ؛ بدء عليه السلام يستعد لقتال معاويه وجيشه من الشاميين الذين سقطوا في الهاويه باتباعهم للعائله الامويه الطلقاء الذين لم يفارقهم الحقد آنا فآن؛ على الاسلام والمسلمين وبصورة منسقه سيطروا على الشام وادخلوا الاسلام اليهم بالشكل الذي يروق لهم ؛ لان الشاميين لم يكونوا يعرفوا ما هو الاسلام ؛ فجاء معاويه بامر اسياده عمر وعثمان للحكم على بلاد الشام وتربيتهم لاستيصال اهل البيت عليهم السلام من الجذور وارادوا بذلك ان يطفؤا نور الله بافواههم (((يُريدُونَ أَنْ يُطْفِؤُا نُورَ اللَّهِ بِأَفْواهِهِمْ وَ يَأْبَى اللَّهُ إِلاَّ أَنْ يُتِمَّ نُورَهُ وَ لَوْ كَرِهَ الْكافِرُونَ (32))))0
فلما استعد امير المؤمنين عليهم لقتال اهل الشؤم ؛تجهز بطلنا العظيم بطل السيف والقلم للذهاب مع امام زمانه عليه السلام ليضحي بنفسه ؛ ويخلد الاحداث بانامله التي اصبحت منبع نور لنا ولظلمات درب ولائنا0
نعم لقد حظر هذا الرجل الشجاع المشرق بعقله وبصيرته حضر معركة صفين من اولها الى اخرها وسجل احداثها ؛فلم يشغله شان الحرب عن شان القلم كما كان يفكر بالتضحيه من اجل امامه عليه السلام لم يتماهل للتضحيه من اجل محبيه في المستقبل ليدون لنا احداثها وكانه اب يريد ان يجهز الحقائق ليقصها على ابنائه0 ّّ
قارئي العزيز هل كنا نحن اولاد بارّين لهذا الاب المضحي من اجلنا؟؟؟!!!
واورد في كتابه المكاتبات التي حدثت بين امير المؤمنين عليه السلام وبين امير الغاوين معاويه
وبدقة0
ونقل ما حدث في تلك الايام الحاسمة من وقائع وحقائق0
وكان00

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

القسم (17)
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم
*وكان حاضرا في يوم الهرير؛ وقد وقع في اخر ايام الحرب في صفين ؛ وهي المعارك الطاحنة التي وقعت يوم بليلتها في العاشر من صفر سنة 38
واشار سليم البطل المفدى في كتابه الذي هو نسج اخلاصه لامام زمانه عليه السلام وهديته لنا الاوفياء له ؛ لقضية الحكمين 0
وفي رجوع امير المؤمنين عليه السلام من صفين حدثت حادثة جميله ومهمه وهي لقاء امير المؤمنين عليه السلام بالراهب النصراني عند ديره ؛ ونقل لنا ما جرى بين امير المؤمنين عليه السلام وبين هذا الراهب ؛ وظهرت هناك دلائل لامامة ائمتنا الاثنى عشر
عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام ؛ حيث بين الراهب ما كان مكتوبا عنده في كتابه من امامة 
امير المؤمنين عليه السلام وولده المعصومين عليه صلوات الله تعالى0
ولما وصل مع امامه يعسوب الدين عليه السلام الى الكوفه ؛وصل الخبر باستشهاد محمد بن ابي بكر رضوان الله عليه ؛ وكان بطل السيف والقلم سليم ممن عزّى امير المؤمنين عليه السلام بتلك المصيبه0
وفي تلك الايام تشرف وتنور برؤية الامام علي بن الحسين السجاد عليه السلام وهو رضيع عند جده امير المؤمنين عليه السلام0
وبدء هنا بالكوفه بتسجيل خطب امير المؤمنين عليه السلام التي القيها في مسجد الكوفة 0
والان لاحظ حركاته ؛ مع تلك الازمات التي تفتت الصخر الصلاب يرحل سليم من الكوفه الى المدائن حيث وجود حذيفة رضوان الله عليه فالتقى به وبدء يساله عن امور كان يريد التحقيق عنها واظهار بواطنها0
وفي سنة 40 للهجرة كانت وقعة النهروان والان لنرى بطلنا المشرق بالولاء ماذا صنع في هذه الوقعة0*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*بسم اللهـ الرحمن الرحيم ،،*
*و الصلاة و السلام على أشرف الأنبياء محمد و آلهـ الأطهار ،،*
*هنيئاً لـ ذالكـ البطل ،، مسيرتهـ الخالدهـ على مر الأزمان ،،*
*و مهما أُخفيت حقائقها بين ثنايا  ظلمات الجهل ،،*
*حتما سـ تجلي ظلمتنا نور كفوف مباركهـ ،،*
*أزالت الغشاوة عن أعيننا ،، و رسمت طريق النور على أجفاننا ،،*
*فـ هنيئاً لـ صاحبها ،،*
*مباردة طيبهـ ،، خلدها ولائهـ لـ دينهـ و مناهجهـ ،،*
*بوركت أيها المولي ،،*
*و جُزيت خيراً ،،*
*و باركـ اللهـ لكـ فيما أقدمت ،،*
*و بلغكـ الوصول لـ مبتغاكـ ،،*
*و حشركـ على نور محمد وآل محمد يوم الحساب ،،*
*خاااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> *بسم اللهـ الرحمن الرحيم ،،*
> *و الصلاة و السلام على أشرف الأنبياء محمد و آلهـ الأطهار ،،*
> *هنيئاً لـ ذالكـ البطل ،، مسيرتهـ الخالدهـ على مر الأزمان ،،*
> *و مهما أُخفيت حقائقها بين ثنايا ظلمات الجهل ،،*
> *حتما سـ تجلي ظلمتنا نور كفوف مباركهـ ،،*
> *أزالت الغشاوة عن أعيننا ،، و رسمت طريق النور على أجفاننا ،،*
> *فـ هنيئاً لـ صاحبها ،،*
> *مباردة طيبهـ ،، خلدها ولائهـ لـ دينهـ و مناهجهـ ،،*
> *بوركت أيها المولي ،،*
> ...



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم
قال الصادق عليه السلام:
 في كل نفس من أنفاسك شكر لازم لك بل ألف أو أكثر
و أدنى الشكر رؤية النعمة من الله تعالى من
 غير علة يتعلق القلب بها دون الله عز و جل
والرضا بما أعطى
و أن لا تعصيه بنعمته
 و تخالفه بشي‏ء من أمره و نهيه بسبب نعمته 
فكن لله عبدا شاكرا على كل حال تجد الله ربا كريما على كل حال‏0
((فانا اشكر مروركم على ما كتبته لكم 
واساله تعالى لكم درجة الشاكرين وان يرزقكم اليقين فبها راحة القلب
ويرزقكم فقه الانتظار فبها رضا المنتظر عليه السلام))

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

القسم (18)
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم

ذهب رجلنا الشجاع مع امير المؤمنين عليه السلام ليحمل السيف للدفاع عن امام زمانه ؛ ويحمل القلم ليدافع عن عقائد ابناء مذهبه في الاجيال التي تنتظر ما يبوح به قلمه0
سجل هناك احداثها التي ستقرأها في كتابه 0
ورجع مع امير المؤمنين بعد انتصاره سلام الله عليه الى الكوفه حيث كان يستعد للخروج الى قتال معاوية 0
اقتربت الساعة وانشق القمر؛ ما للشمس غاب نوره بعد ما طلع ؛ واحمرت الدنيا وتحت كل صخرة الدم منها قد ظهر؛ آه000 مادهاك يا دنيا000 مالي اراك حزينا كئيبا !!!
آه 000ضرب على المرتضى وسقط من نفسه نفس المصطفى 0 مفاجئه مميته قاتله ضرب الامير امير المؤمنين عليه السلام على راسه لعن الله من مهد الطريق لقاتله 0
نعم وقعت شهادت المولى العزيز من نفس بطلنا اعظم وقعه لانه كان لايفارق سيده 0
وكان في الايام الثلاثة الاخيره من عمر امير المؤمنين عليه السلام الذي لولاك لما خلقت الافلاك ملتزما به لايفارق سيده وكان من اواخر من نال نور وجه امامه في اللحظات الاخيره من عروجه عليه السلام لاخيه الذي طال انتطاره له الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه واله 0
وكتب سليم المكروب الحزين وصية امير المؤمنين عليه السلام من اوله الى اخره0
وكان حاضرا وهو يعرج به الى الملكوت الاعلى 
كلنا نعزيك يا سليم بمصابك ومصابنا وبامامك وامامنا ؛ انا لله وانا اليه راجعون0
وسنتابع مسير بطلنا المفدى مع امامنا الحسن عليه السلام0

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

القسم (19)
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم
ان سليم كما تعلمون من اول ما ورد الى المدينة المنوره اخذ يتعرف على الاصحاب ليميز الخبيث من الطيب ؛ وكانت نتيجة ابحاثه معرفة الحق والاقرار به والتفاني من اجله ولذلك فان هذا البطل العظيم اتصل في زمان امير المؤمنين عليه السلام بالامام الحسن والامام الحسين عليه سلام وكتب بعض الاحداث عنهما ؛ ولما استشهد امير المؤمنين عليه السلام على يد المغتال اللعين والذي صنعه الاسياد الممهدين له لهذا اليوم ؛ صار سليم من اصحاب الامام الحسن المظلوم عليه السلام0
وكان هذا الرجل الشجاع رجل السيف والقلم في الكوفة لما قدم معاويه اليها؛ وحضر معاهدة الصلح ثم روى لنا خطبة الامام الحسن عليه السلام بعد المصالحة0
وبقي في الكوفة الى ان حكمها قاسي القلب زياد بن ابيه 0
وهنا فعل فعلا لابد ان نقف له اجلالا وتقديرا لفعله الذي سانقله لكم ؛ حقا لابد ان نقف ونقرء هذا الخبر عنه لعلنا نكن بعملنا هذا معلنين لسليم اننا عرفنا جزئا من حقك 0
الخبر هو000

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

القسم (20)
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم
ان سليم استطاع ان ياخذ كتاب معاويه الى زياد من كاتبه ويسجله لنا ولم يحصل هذا الكتاب بيد احد سوى سليم فسجله لنا اعظم سندا تاريخيا كما تجد ذلك ان شاء الله تعالى 
في الكتاب0
وبعد ان استشهد الامام المظلوم الحسن السبط عليه السلام سنة (50) جاء معاوية الى المدينه المنوره شامتا 0
ولما سمع بطلنا المفدى بالخبر اسرع من الكوفه الى المدينه ليشاهد احداثها بحضور معاويه عن قريب وسجل لنا بعض ما جرى بين معاويه وبين اهل المدينه وبالخصوص بين معاويه وبين سعد بن عبادة
وهنا بدئت المرحله الجديده بعد شهادة امامنا الحسن المجتبى عليه السلام ؛حيث بدء بخططه الجهنميه التي كان يتحين الفرص ويضحي من اجل الوصول اليها وهي اعادة قانون التجهيل التي اسسها اسياده الثلاث من قبل0
فانزل سياط النار على رؤس شيعة امير المؤمنين عليه السلام وسلط عليهم زياد الذي كان يحرق عليهم بيوتهم ويسمل عيونهم ويستقصيهم اين ما كانوا لينزل صواعقه المحرقه عليهم0
وان معاويه من اول يوم نصبه عمر اميرا على الشام بدء يخطط للوصول الى هدفه الذي كان يحلم به وهو ازالت الرسول واله عليهم السلام من قاموس الاسلام0
وللوصول لهذا الهدف اسس مؤسسات لوضع الاحاديث الكاذبه ظلما وزورا وكلها تنسب لرسول لله صلى الله عليه واله واخذ الاكالون للسحت يتسابقون لارضاء الفئة الحاكمه بنشر الاف الاحاديث التي تدعمهم ؛ وكان معاويه يبذل في سبيل ذلك الاموال الطائله جدا ولذلك كانوا يتفانون في اختراع الروايات الكاذبه والتي كان نتيجتها ان اسسوا اسلاما جديدا مؤيدا للفئة الحاكمه والتي تبغي جعل الحكومه وراثة امويه لايحق لاحد التجاوز عليها او الطمع فيها فاسسوا اسلاما قابل للتاويل حسب ما يحبه الحاكم ويشتهيه0
فاصبح الحكم وراثه كسرويه 0
وكان يجهد معاويه لان يزيل اسم الرسول واله عليه السلام من الاسلام ويجعل مكانهم الفسق والفجور والعصيان لان بدونها لايمكن ان يحكم اي حاكم ظالم 
فرفع التسليم لله وللرسول واله عليهم السلام التي نادى بها القران الكريم
فَلا وَ رَبِّكَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ حَتَّى يُحَكِّمُوكَ فيما شَجَرَ بَيْنَهُمْ ثُمَّ لا يَجِدُوا في‏ أَنْفُسِهِمْ حَرَجاً مِمَّا قَضَيْتَ وَ يُسَلِّمُوا تَسْليماً (65)

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

القسم (21)
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم

ان معاوية مع تلك اعماله في جمع الرّوات الكًَذبه الطماعين بنيل الدنيا وان كان على حساب محو شريعة الباري تعالى 0 الفت من الروايات الكاذبه الجم الغفير جدا؛ ومن جاء بعد معاويه سار بسيرته وعلى منواله وطريقته الى ان القوا على حقيقة الاسلام الستائر التي حالت بين الناس وبين معرفة حقيقة الاسلام ؛ فاصبح الكل يتصور بان الاسلام هو هذا الذي سنه معاويه 0
الان نعرف مقدار ما قدمه لنا بطلنا العظيم حيث انه دون الحقائق الخالصه من شوائب معاويه ورواته 0 وتمكن بعون الله ان يجمعها ويطويها محافظا لها في عروق دمه جاعلا مقلتيه ومهجته ساترا لها عن معاويه ومن تبعه0
وبعد ان استشهد ريحانة رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله اصبح سليم من انصار الامام الحسين عليه السلام واخذ يسجل لنا ما ياخذه من الامام المظلوم عليه السلام0
وفي سنة 58 وقبل موت معاوية بسنتين قدم حاجا مع الامام الحسين عليه السلام روحي له الفداء0
وحضر بمنى مجلس الامام الحسين عليه السلام واجتمع هناك اكثر من 700رجلا من كبار الصحابه والتابعين واورد كل خطبة الامام الحسين عليه السلام في كتابه 0
السلام عليك يا سليم سلام محب لك عاشق لجهودك وفعلك 0
اين كان سليم عند ام المصائب والرزيا كربلاء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

القسم (22)
ان عبيد الله بن زياد الطاغية القاسي لما قدم الى الكوفه باوامر صدرت من الشام ؛ وقام بحملة اعلامية واسعة خوّف بها ضعاف النفوس فكان الاب والام كل منهم ياخذ بيد ولده ويفر من ساحات القتال؛ مما قوى جانب هذا الطاغية ؛واستفحل فاخذ بخطته المشؤومة بسجن كثير من انصار امير المؤمنين عليه السلام وحَرّمهم من نيل الشهادة مع الامام الحسين عليه السلام وان كانت نياتهم المشرقة هي مع الامام الشهيد عليه السلام الظاهر من هؤلاء الابطال السجناء كان بطل السيف والقلم سليم بن قيس الهلالي؛ حيث انقطعت اخباره في هذه الفترة من الزمن كما انقطع اخبار الكثير ممن عُرف بعدها انهم كانوا مسجونين في سجون القاسي الطاغية0
ولما انجلت الغبرة عن ماسي كربلاء ؛ التقى سليم بالامام السجاد عليه السلام والتزم به ؛ ولما كان عُمْر الامام الباقر عليه السلام ابن سبع سنين او اكثر التقى به سليم رضوان الله عليه 0
ولما وقعت فتنة ابن الزبير في المدينة وقصة المختار في الكوفه الظاهر كان سليم مترددا بين الكوفه والمدينة المنورة ولم يخبرنا باي شيئ عن هذه المرحله والفترة0
ولكن الذي يقويه النظر انه الى سنة 75 بعد الهجرة كان في الكوفة0
وفي هذه السنة بدء الحجاج يلاحق سليمنا المظلوم 
فماذا حدث؟؟؟

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

القسم (23)
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم
ان عبد الملك بن مران في سنة 75 للهجرة جعل الجلاد الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي واليا على الكوفة؛
فكان هذا سيئ السريرة خبيث الطوية؛ بدء يحارب اصحاب امير المؤمنين عليه السلام ومحبيه ويتفنن باشكال تعذيبهم وقتلهم ويلتذ بذلك 0
وكان فيمن طلبهم هذا الخبيث هو بطل السيف والقلم الصحفي الذي لا مثيل له؛ والله اود ان ابكي بكاء الثكلى لما ارى صحفي في هذا الزمان كما رئيت في بعض الفضائيات انه ياتي بخبر دخول بقرة للبنك وخروجها ويعطى الاموال على خبره ؛ وانظر الى سليم وهو فار من الحجاج والكتاب على قلبه يعصره ويضغط عليه لعله يدخل في صدره ليضمه في قلبه خوف اي تذهب جهوده التي كانت سند نتائج جهاد الانبياء التي ختمت بنبينا الاكرم صلى الله عليه واله0
واحداث مصيرية للمرحلة التحوليه من الوحي الى الامرة بالغلبه والقهر0
المهم فرّ سليم من شاهق الى شاهق ومن بلد الى بلد لانه كان من خلص اصحاب امير المؤمنين عليه السلام ومعه مشاعل نور تفتح الافاق للمسلمين ليروا الحق ببركة تلك المشاعل المشرقه0
وكان هدف الطغات اخماده بدل ان يعطى ارقى الاوسمه له لجهاده العظيم في جمعه وتاليفه0
الى ان وصل الى بلاد فارس بمدينه كبيره تسمى & - نوبندجان - & بالقرب من شيراز0
وفي نوبندجان حصل حادث مصيري لكتاب هذا البطل وهو000

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل (24)
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم
التقى سليم بن قيس في النوبندجان بشاب بلغ عمره 14 سنة واسمه @ أبان بن أبي عيّاش@
هنا يبقى التاريخ صامتا كما هو شأنه مع اصحاب الحق ؛ تجده يتكلم الهذيان المملّ والمتعب عن حوادث سخيفه في التاريخ عن مزاحات واغاني الماجنين ؛ وامثالها اما العين التي باتجاه مثل هذا البطل المتفاني لايصال الحقائق الخالصه لمن ينتظره من رواد النور0 فهو اعمى اصم وابكم0
لانعلم كيف حَصل التعارف بين هذا الشاب اَبان بن ابي عياش وسليم بن قيس ؛ ولكن العاقل الفقيه ليعلم ان التعارف في مثل تلك الظروف لم يكن بالامر الهيّن0
فنزل سليم في دار هذا الشاب واستانس به وكان عمر سليم الى ذلك الوقت اكثر من 75 سنة .
فلما نزل سليم الهلالي عنده شاهد أبان منه النور الذي يعلوه والوقار بحزن الذي يهيبه ويسمو به ؛ وجده شديد العباده مجتهدا بها بجد ؛ كريم النفس وله حزن طويل ؛ومن ابدع ما وجده فيه وكان سر من اسرار تقدمه باهدافه مع وجود الصواعق المحرقه ؛ والسيوف اللامعه ؛ هو كراهته للشهرة والصية ويحب الاستتار وخفاء شخصيته ؛ ولو لم يكن كذلك لضاع كتابه ومزقوه باسنانهم الطغات المتكبرون في الارض 0
وهذه الصفه ذاتها جعلته يواصل البحث والتنقيب عن الحقائق من حملتها ؛ وكان هذا هدفه الشاغل له . 
واما ابان هذا فسبحان الله كان كانه سليم في شبابه يحب العلم ومعرفة اسرار الامور وحقيقتها والطيور على اشكالها تقعوا0
كان قد قرء القران وتعلم منه ما هو مبذول لمن اراد العلم ؛ واي علم علما كان رضاً للساحة العامة0
دينا وعلما فيه للطغات رضا مدسوس مشوّه مشوب بكل ما هو دعم لقساوتهم وما هو مُخفي لحقائق الاسلام في عدالته وتقواه0
فبدء ابان يسال من سليم....

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*بسم اللهـ الرحمن الرحيم ،،*
*و الصلاة و السلام على أشرف المرسلين محمد وآلهـ الطاهرين ،،*
*كذالكـ هي عين التاريخ ،،*
*تعمى عن الحقائق ،، و تجري لـ تستلذ بـ مهزلة الطغاة ،،*
*لكن الحق و إن غاب ،،*
*يبقى نورهـ يشق ظلمات العمى ،،*
*رغماً عن الداء الذي يجاهد في نشرهـ الطغاة ،،*
*جزيل الشكر لـ روعة ما طرحتم ،،*
*لا زالت متابعهـ ،،*
*و إن قصرت معكم في الردود لـ تكونو على ثقهـ ،،*
*أنني مهما أبتعدت أعود ،،*
*بوركـ قلمكـ الحق ،،*
*و سلمت أناملكـ الذهبيهـ ،،*
*أسأل اللهـ لكـ التوفيق السداد ،،*
*و أن يبلغكـ مناكـ ،،*
*و يعمي عنكـ أعين الأشرار ،،*
*و يطيل عمركـ و عمر الخير الذي تشرق ،،*
*بها أحرفكـ النادرات ،،*
*خااالص التحاااياااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

السلام عليكم
خجلت لاحرفكم النيرات وخلقكم الذي يبعث من الدرر المشرقات 
خادمكم من يفتخر بخدمة المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
سيد اويس من الجنف ذو  البركات

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل (25)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم
بدء ابان بن عياش يسئل سليم عن حقائق الاسلام ؛ فوجد ان هناك حقائق كثيره لم يكن مطلعا عليها وانماالذي يعرفه سليم ليس موجودا في المجتمع منه؛ فزاد شوقه لان يتعلم من سليم وطبيعي مثل هذا الرجل النادره يبحث عن مثل ابان الشاب الذكي الذي يبحث عن الحق ويطلبه 0
فقص عليه الحقائق وماجري في زمن الرسول صلى الله عليه واله وما بعده من الفتن وبيعة السقيفه
واخذ يشرح له عن الصحابة وعن سلمان وابو ذر والمقداد وعمار وكل ما سمع ابان شيئا من سليم عرف ان الحقائق الحقه لم يكن منها شيئ في المجتمع وكلها تخالف ما وضعه الوضاعون المغرضين عليهم ما يستحقون0
وان سليم كان عنده ضالة يبحث عنها ؛وهو الامين الذي يطمئن اليه في حمل كتابه الى الاجيال التي لا تعلم حقائق التاريخ0 نعم لولا ما بعثه الينا هذا العظيم لضاعت علينا اكثر الوقائع والحقائق ولما تكلم لابان وفهمه الامر المبين فتحت لابان عين بصيرته 
فعندها بدء سليم يربيه ويهيئه لحمل هذه الرساله التاريخيه الهامه التي بذل لها كل عمره الشريف 0
كان سليم قبل ان يلتقي بابان حائرا ما يصنع بهذا الكتاب ان اشرف على الموت وكيف يوصله للاجيال القادمه ولكنه لما عثر على هذا الشاب المؤمن فرح به وابتسم الزمان لحظتا في وجهه لذلك قال له ***اني جاورتك فلم ار منك الا ما احب***
فرباه على حب امير المؤمنين عليه السلام فطوبى لك يا ابان وهنيئا واي مربي واستاذ رزقك الله سبحانه سليم الذي هو عين يقين في الاحداث عاصرها وعاشها وتربى على يدي امير المؤمنين عليه السلام واصحاب الامير روحي فداه واذا به يتفرغ لتربية ابان بن عياش ليحقق له امله السامي في حمل هذه الامانة الخطرة التي اسهرت عيون الظالمين0
ولذلك ان كلمته التي قالها سليم لابان وهي:
***اني جاورتك فلم ار منك الا ما احب***
وما هو الذي يحبه من ابان غير انه اهلا ليربيه على ولايته لامير المؤمنين عليه السلام التربيه التي تؤهله لحمل امانة سليم0
ولم يلبث سليم بعد ما هرب من الحجاج ودخل بلاد فارس اكثر من سنة ظاهرا فمرض

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل *26*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم
فلما عرف سليم من نفسه اثار الموت وعلائم مغادرة الدنيا ولم يكن همه ترك الدنيا بل كان كل همه وفكره ان يصل الكتاب لاهله فاخذ يحدث ابان عن كتابه وما عانا من اجل جمعه وتاليفه لانه لم يكن يخبره من قبل عن الكتاب حيث كان يعلم ان ابان لا يتحمل مافيه لانه يخالف اكثر ما اعتاد عليه ابان من المجتمع الزاعم للاسلام في مباني الاسلام واصوله الحقة ؛ والان حيث رباه سليم التربيه الصالحه التي جعلته متاهلا لان يُسمعه مافي الكتاب وانه يخالف جل ما اعتاد عليه0
ثم بدء يعرّف ابان ما تحمله من اجل جمع هذا الكتاب وما ضحى من اجل جمعه ليعرف ابان قيمة الكتاب ويضحي هو من اجله كما ضحى البطل العملاق النادرة الوجود0
وهنا بدئت سجدات الشكر لفرحة الوصول للهدف المنشود؛ ونحن ايضا فرحنا لفرحتك يا حبيب قلوبنا
لانه عرف انه قد حقق الامال وانجز المرادو جاء من يطمئن اليه بحمل رسالته كما هو حملهاوهو ابان الرجل المؤمن0
لذلك اشتغل سليم بالشكر والابتهالات التي تشير الى فرحه لانه عرف ان السفينة التي اراد ان يرسلها الينا لنركب فيها وتجري بنا بسم الله مجراها وعند ال محمد مرساها صل الله عليه واله لقد تحقق.
لكن لم يعطيه الكتاب بسهوله بل اجرى تسليمها بمراحل:
الاوالى.....

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل (27)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم
الشرط الاول:
بدء يمحص عقائده في معرفته بانحراف الامة بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله وان الرسول صلى الله عليه واله قد بلغ الامة بكمال التبليغ واعلمهم بكل طريق ؛ ولكنها انحرفت وارتدت وغصبت ماليس لها فمحصه سليم ليرى مدي تحمله لقبول هذه الحقائق لانها تؤثر في حمله لهذا الكتاب الذي يفضح به صنّاع التاريخ المزيف0
ولذلك لما وجده يتحمل كل ما اشرق له من الحقائق قال له :
**** لم ار منك الا ما احب ****
الشرط الثاني:
عرفه طريقة جمعه للكتاب وممن جمعه وبين له ان الذين نقلوا له كل ما كتبه فيه هم:
سلمان وابوذر ومقداد والبراء بن عازب وابن عباس وقال له انه لم يكتف باحدهم دون ان يعرض ماقاله للاخر وكان امير المؤمنين عليه السلام يصدقهم جميعا فحينها يدون تلك الحقائق ؛ ثم بين له انه لم يظهر الكتاب لاحد لان الظروف السياسيه والاجتماعيه لم تسمح بذلك وهو يتحيّن الفرص لتاتي الساعة التي يمكن بها اشعال شموع النور ببيان زيف ماهو عند الناس مسطور.
وطلب منه ان يتعامل ابان مع الكتاب كما هو تعامل به من كتمانه وحفظه مهما كان الثمن غاليا في سبيل حفظ الكتاب.
الشرط الثالث:
وهذا الشرط يتكون من ثلاث بنود:
البند الاول****:ان يكتم امر الكتاب ولا يخبر به احد مادام سليم حيا0
البند الثاني****:وبعد حياة سليم لايخبر به الا من يثق به كثقته بنفسه0
البند الثالث****:ان يسلمه لمن يثق بدينه وحسبه من شيعة امير المؤمنين عليه السلام ان نزلت به نازلة0
الشرط الرابع: 
وهنا قام سليم بعمل جبار بيّن فيها عقليته النيّرة وفقاهته العظيمة وانه لم يكن رجلا صحفيا فقط ينقل الخبر ولايهمه ما نقل بل كان فقيها بارعا يراعي جميع شرائط الفقاهة ولذلك لما تُطالع كيفية تسليم الكتاب لابان تفهم مدى عظمة هذا البطل العملاق .
جاء بابان اليه واخذ يقرء عليه الكتاب كله ويصححه من كل ما يوحي الى اي خطاَ او اشتباه ليسد باب الافواه التي لايهمها الخبر بقدر ما يهمها انتقاده ورده وقد قبل ان يقرئه فسد تلك الابواب كلها بقرائته بنفسه على ابان وبعد ان اكمل قرائة الكتاب على ابان سد باب التشكيك بنسبة ما كتبه في الكتاب اليه .
وبعد ان ناوله الكتاب ....

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل(28)
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
آه آه صفحات مشرقه حياة سليم انطوت؛ وبعد ان ناول الكتاب لابان بايام قلائل رفرفت حياته ثم طارت روحه التي سجنها الطواغيت وارتاح بعد ان لم ينم ساهرا لايصال الحقائق لنا ؛ ولا يهمه شكرنا ام عنه غفلنا بل الحقائق يجب ان تصل :

وَقُلِ الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ فَمَنْ شَاءَ فَلْيُؤْمِنْ وَمَنْ شَاءَ فَلْيَكْفُرْ إِنَّا أَعْتَدْنَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ نَارًا أَحَاطَ بِهِمْ سُرَادِقُهَا وَإِنْ يَسْتَغِيثُوا يُغَاثُوا بِمَاءٍ كَالْمُهْلِ يَشْوِي الْوُجُوهَ بِئْسَ الشَّرَابُ وَسَاءَتْ مُرْتَفَقًا
طار الى الجنان بعد ان بذل حدود 60 عاما من حياته الخير والبركه في سبيل احياء حق اهل البيت عليهم السلام وبيان حقيقة الغاصبين وبذل جهوده لبيان ان الحق مع علي وعلى مع الحق يدور الحق مع علي حيثما دار
سليم حبيبي كم فررت من الظالمين بين الصحاري والقفار بين الجبال والهضاب لايصال الحق لنا ؛لا ننسا جهودك يا حبيب قلوبنا
فسلام لك يا سليم عني وعن قرائي الاعزاء 
نقرء جميعا الفاتحه لروحه الطاهر؛ ثم لنواصل مع الشاب ابان.

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل(29)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم
الآن بقي أبان ألشاب  في نوبندجان من بلاد فارس مع كتاب سليم الذي ناوله اِياه |
أمانتا يوصلها لمن اوصاه ان يوصله اليه0
كم جميل ان هذا الشاب المبارك عاد نفس طريقة سليم في استلام الحق وخوضه ؛ سبحان الله؛ حيث بدء اولا وبعد ان اختلى بالكتاب بمطالعته ورقه ورقه وصفحه صفحه بدقه؛ وحيث انه على يقين من صحة الكتاب متنا وسندا حيث اخذه من نفس النبع ونفس العين وقبل ان يجري مائها في السواقي والجداول ؛ وتعجب من انقلاب الامة بعد الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه واله مع شدة ما اوصى به رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله واكده.
ولما توصل لحقيقة ارتداد الامة وتركها لوصية من لا ينطق عن الهوى ان هو الا وحي يوحى وعبادتهم عجل السامري الذي له خوار ؛وخواره ان علي بن ابي طالب قتل ابائكم وذويكم كيف نبايعه ؛ بينما العجل ما ان استلم الخلافه اخذ يرفس بيده ويبطش بيده كل ما يُذكرْ بالاسلام الواقعي والذي هو متجسد في وجود اهل البيت عليهم السلام. فعُرِف ان القضية ليست قضية ان علي قتل ابائكم وذويكم بل ان هناك كوامن جاهليه لازالت تعكفهم امام هبل وبعلا.
عندها عرف أبان حقيقة قول استاذه الحبيب رحمة الله عليه سليم :
****اِن الناس يعظمونه  وينكرونه ****
 انما يعظمونه وبعدها ينكرونه  لان الناس بعد ان أغمض الرسول  صلى الله عليه واله عينيه تركوه مسجى يركضون وراء هوى أنفسهم التي سُجن بانفاس الرسول صلى الله عليه واله وكانوا يخشوه ويخافوه لانه مفتوح اليد في الدعاء عليهم ومسخهم قردة وخنازير بينما يدي الامامة مقبوضة بوصية من الله رسوله ومقيدة  بالصبر حتى يستحكم امر الله تعالى :

*وَاللَّهُ* *غَالِب**ٌ عَلَى أَمْرِهِ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ*
فعرف مدى التناقض الذي وقعت فيه الامة بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله لانها بقيت حائرة بين اهوائها وبين الحق وبين الجنة والنار فاختارة العاجل على الاجل والسعادة الوهمية الكاذبة على السعادة الحقة الخالدة.
فحينها   فهم قول استاذه الى ان الكتاب من حقه ان يكتم لانه يَفضح زيف الغاصبين وحقيقة ارتداد الامة بعد نبيها.
فلما انكشفت هذه الانوار لابان وعمره الشريف لايتجاوز السادس عشر قرر ان ...

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

[quote=اويس القرني;832519]الفصل(29)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم
الآن بقي أبان ألشاب في نوبندجان من بلاد فارس مع كتاب سليم الذي ناوله اِياه |
أمانتا يوصلها لمن اوصاه ان يوصله اليه0
كم جميل ان هذا الشاب المبارك عاد نفس طريقة سليم في استلام الحق وخوضه ؛ سبحان الله؛ حيث بدء اولا وبعد ان اختلى بالكتاب بمطالعته ورقه ورقه وصفحه صفحه بدقه؛ وحيث انه على يقين من صحة الكتاب متنا وسندا حيث اخذه من نفس النبع ونفس العين وقبل ان يجري مائها في السواقي والجداول ؛ وتعجب من انقلاب الامة بعد الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه واله مع شدة ما اوصى به رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله واكده.
ولما توصل لحقيقة ارتداد الامة وتركها لوصية من لا ينطق عن الهوى ان هو الا وحي يوحى وعبادتهم عجل السامري الذي له خوار ؛وخواره ان علي بن ابي طالب قتل ابائكم وذويكم كيف نبايعه ؛ بينما العجل ما ان استلم الخلافه اخذ يرفس برجله ويبطش بيده كل ما يُذكرْ بالاسلام الواقعي والذي هو متجسد في وجود اهل البيت عليهم السلام. فعُرِف ان القضية ليست قضية ان علي قتل ابائكم وذويكم بل ان هناك كوامن جاهليه لازالت تعكفهم امام هبل وبعلا.
عندها عرف أبان حقيقة قول استاذه الحبيب رحمة الله عليه سليم :
****اِن الناس يعظمونه وينكرونه ****
انما يعظمونه وبعدها ينكرونه لان الناس بعد ان أغمض الرسول صلى الله عليه واله عينيه تركوه مسجى يركضون وراء هوى أنفسهم التي سُجن بانفاس الرسول صلى الله عليه واله وكانوا يخشوه ويخافوه لانه مفتوح اليد في الدعاء عليهم ومسخهم قردة وخنازير بينما يدي الامامة مقبوضة بوصية من الله ورسوله ومقيدة بالصبر حتى يستحكم امر الله تعالى :

*وَاللَّهُ* *غَالِب**ٌ عَلَى أَمْرِهِ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ*
فعرف مدى التناقض الذي وقعت فيه الامة بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله لانها بقيت حائرة بين اهوائها وبين الحق وبين الجنة والنار فاختارة العاجل على الاجل والسعادة الوهمية الكاذبة على السعادة الحقة الخالدة.
فحينها فهم قول استاذه الى ان الكتاب من حقه ان يكتم لانه يَفضح زيف الغاصبين وحقيقة ارتداد الامة بعد نبيها.
فلما انكشفت هذه الانوار لابان وعمره الشريف لايتجاوز السادس عشر قرر ان ...

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل (30)
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم
قرر هذا الشاب ان يخرج من بلاد فارس التي كانت ذلك اليوم بعيدة كل البعد عن اهل البيت عليهم السلام خلافا لما يتهمون التشيع بانه فارسي والفرس ذلك اليوم الكثير منهم كانوا نواصب ؛ ففكر يفر الى بلاد اخرى متقدمة نوع ما على هذه البلاد ليزداد بصيرتا بالامر ويكشف الاستار مهما استطاع لينظر من خلال نوافذ الحق .
فوجد ان اقرب بلاد يمكن ان يفر اليها لقربها تقريبا من نوبندجان هي البصرة.
ففر اليها.
فلما وصلها واذا بسواد الظلم لاح له ؛ الحجاج: ايه ابا الوضحه الخبيث الجلاد عاشق شرب الدماء ؛ دماء الابرياء ؛ نعم ان الحجاج هتك القيم والمثل التي بناها الاسلام بجهود الرسول ووصيه الكريم العظيم امير المؤمنين عليهم صلوات الله .
وطبيعي لما تغيب القيم يهرب العلماء لان المجتمع انما يحفظ اركانه القيم والاخلاقيات فان غابت اصبح العلم والعلماء لا معنى لهم ففروا من سيف الحجاج وجلاديه واختفوا عن الساحة العامة للمجتمع.
وفي البصرة اول من التقى به هو

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل (31)
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم
وفي البصرة اول من التقى به هو الحسن البصري فخلى به في دار أبي خليفة التي لجأ اليها بعد ان هرب من الحجاج وهناك عرض أبان كتاب سليم على الحسن البصري باجمعه فطالع البصري الكتاب من اوله لاخره وبعد ان انتهى من مطالعة الكتاب قال البصري :
****ما في حديثه شيئ الا حقّ سمعته من الثقات من شيعة علىّ عليه السلام وغيرهم**** 
ولما قرر ان يتخذ لنفسه من البصرة وطنا ثانيا يسكنه طول حياته وكان من المرسوم المعروف لحالة مثل حالة أبان الذي يريد ان يسكن في البصرة ويتخذها وطنا ان ينتسب لعشيره معينه ويتعهد ان له ما لهم وعليه ما عليهم والقبيلة التي انتسب اليها أبان هي 
*قبيلة بني عبد القيس*
ولكن الكتاب وما فيه لم يدع لابان القرار والاستقرار بل عزم ان يرحل لمكة المكرمة بيت الله الحرام حاجا حيث هناك كان يعلم انه مجتمع اصحاب الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه واله فالتقى هناك ب

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل (32)
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم
ولما وصل مكة المكرمة فالتقى فيها باكثر من مائة من العلماء مثل:
سعيد بن المسيب 
و علقمة بن قيس
والحنش بن المعتمر
وأبي ظبيان الجنبي 
و عبد الرحمان بن ابي ليلى
وسمع منهم الاحاديث ؛ وهل كان هم أبان الشاب وريث سليم في حب معرفة الحق براس مال وهو ماء الشجون وجوهر ذاته ؛ان يعرف الحق من هؤلاء ويكتفي ؛ ابدا لم يكن هدف أبان هؤلاء فقط ؛ بل كان همه الاكبر؛ ما عرّفه سليم من حلية امام زمانه وركن ايمانه ومَنْ لولاه لساخت الارض باهلها الامام سيد الساجدين وزين اهل السماوات والارضين الامام حجة الله الاكبر علي بن الحسين عليه السلام ؛ وان سليم قد عرفه من خلال كتابه ان الحجة بعد الرسول صلى الله عليه واله ليس الا الائمه الاثنى عشر وهم قد ذكر هم رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله باسمائهم وحليهم فكان اكبر هدف لحبيبنا أبان ان يصل للحجة من هؤلاء الذي هو في زمانه.
ولما عرفه وهو الامام السجاد الوجود له الفدى فعزم على ان يلتقي به مهما كلف الامر وتعلم أبان التضحيه من اُستاذه ومربيه سليم رحمة اللة عليه.
ثم كانت اعظم فرصة سيستفيد منها أبان بعرض ما عنده للمعصوم عليه السلام وكشف كل ما ابهم له 
واي فرصة افضل من هذه .
الآن الواجب علينا الوجوب الذي يفرضه الخلق الكريم علينا ان نقف بكمال الاجلال وتمام الاحترام لأبان الشاب الذي تحمل كل هذا العناء ؛من دولة لدولة ومن من مدينة لاخرى بحثا عن الحق الذي يزيل عن قلب اهل الشك كل ريب؛ نعم من كتب له العناد والجهل لا محيص له.
فجزاك الله يا أبان عن كل طالب للحق والصراط المستقيم .
وهذا وعد من الله سبحانه الذي لا يخلف الميعاد ان يهدي من اراد سبل السلام لطرقه الشارعه



{وَالَّذِينَ جَاهَدُوا فِينَا لَنَهْدِيَنَّهُمْ سُبُلَنَا وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَمَعَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ ( 69)} 

ولم يكن بخائب في هدفه حيث التقى

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل (33)
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم
ورد في الروايه عن اهل البيت عليهم السلام :
مضمون** ان تمنى المؤمن امرا من الخير لا يخرج من الدنيا حتى يرزقه ماتناه**.
نعم تمنى البطل وريث البطوله أبان بن عياش ان يصل للامام السجاد زين اهل الارض والسماوات عليه افضل افضل افضل الصلوات ؛ وحقق الله تعالى له ما تمناه ؛ حيث تمكن من زيارة امام زمانه ومن حسن التوفيقات التي حصلت لأباننا ؛ أنه حينما حضر عند الامام عليه السلام كان هناك صحابيا جليلا حاضرا عند الامام عليه السلام؛ وليس هناك امر في الوجود يحصل عبثا وسدى
*أَيَحْسَبُ الْإِنْسَانُ أَنْ يُتْرَكَ سُدًى (36) أَلَمْ يَكُ نُطْفَةً مِنْ مَنِيٍّ يُمْنَى (37) ثُمَّ كَانَ عَلَقَةً فَخَلَقَ فَسَوَّى (38) فَجَعَلَ مِنْهُ الزَّوْجَيْنِ الذَّكَرَ وَالْأُنْثَى (39) أَلَيْسَ ذَلِكَ بِقَادِرٍ عَلَى أَنْ يُحْيِيَ الْمَوْتَى (40)*
فهياء الله تعالى حضور هذا الصحابي الجليل مع وجود أبان عند الامام عليه السلام وهو :
أبي الطفيل عامر بن واثله الكناني صحابيّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله الذي كان من خيار اصحاب امير المؤمنين عليه السلام ؛ وايضا كان هناك عُمربن ابي سلمة بن ام سلمة زوجة الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه واله .
وشائت الاقدار التي تنزل بوزن وقدر؛ ان يصل الكتاب الى الامام عليه السلام ويؤيد كل مافيه ويصححه ؛ واي امنية اعظم من هذه الامنية ان يرى الكتاب المعصوم عليه السلام أمامْ نفس أبان ثم يُصدق كل ما فيه جميعا ولكن بالحقيقه كان لأبان رضوان الله عليه هدفين من ايصال الكتاب للامام عليه السلام :
الاول:

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل (34)
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم
**********من كنت مولاه فهذا على مولاه***********

الاول:
ان أبان كان أهم ما يجيش بصدره المبارك ان يسال من امامه عليه السلام عن كل ما اورده سليم في كتابه ليرى مايقوله المعصوم عليه السلام عنه كما ورد في تفسر هذه الايه من سورة الملك المباركه :

***قُلْ أَ رَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ أَصْبَحَ ماؤُكُمْ غَوْراً فَمَنْ يَأْتيكُمْ بِماءٍ مَعينٍ*** 

الكافي 
ْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ جَعْفَرٍ عَنْ أَخِيهِ مُوسَى بْنِ جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام فِي قَوْلِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ :
قُلْ أَ رَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ أَصْبَحَ ماؤُكُمْ غَوْراً فَمَنْ يَأْتِيكُمْ بِماءٍ مَعِينٍ ؟؟
قَالَ:
إِذَا غَابَ عَنْكُمْ إِمَامُكُمْ فَمَنْ يَأْتِيكُمْ بِإِمَامٍ جَدِيد.

بحارالأنوار 
تفسير القمي‏:
قَوْلُهُ قُلْ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ أَصْبَحَ ماؤُكُمْ غَوْراً فَمَنْ يَأْتِيكُمْ بِماءٍ مَعِينٍ؟
قَالَ:
أَ رَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ أَصْبَحَ إِمَامُكُمْ غَائِباً فَمَنْ يَأْتِيكُمْ بِإِمَامٍ مِثْلِهِ. 

بحارالأنوار 
قَالَ سُئِلَ الرِّضَا عليه السلام عَنْ قَوْلِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ:
قُلْ أَ رَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ أَصْبَحَ ماؤُكُمْ غَوْراً فَمَنْ يَأْتِيكُمْ بِماءٍ مَعِينٍ؟
فَقَالَ عليه السلام:
مَاؤُكُمْ أَبْوَابُكُمْ أَيِ الْأَئِمَّةُ وَ الْأَئِمَّةُ أَبْوَابُ اللَّهِ بَيْنَهُ وَ بَيْنَ خَلْقِهِ فَمَنْ يَأْتِيكُمْ بِماءٍ مَعِينٍ يَعْنِي:
يَأْتِيكُمْ بِعِلْمِ الْإِمَامِ .

بحارالأنوار 
ْعن أَخِيهِ مُوسَى عليه السلام قَالَ:
قُلْتُ لَهُ مَا تَأْوِيلُ قَوْلِ اللَّهِ:
قُلْ أَ رَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ أَصْبَحَ ماؤُكُمْ غَوْراً فَمَنْ يَأْتِيكُمْ بِماءٍ مَعِينٍ ؟
فَقَالَ:
إِذَا فَقَدْتُمْ إِمَامَكُمْ فَلَمْ تَرَوْهُ فَمَا ذَا تَصْنَعُونَ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

بحارالأنوار 
ْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام فِي قَوْلِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ:
قُلْ أَ رَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ أَصْبَحَ ماؤُكُمْ غَوْراً فَمَنْ يَأْتِيكُمْ بِماءٍ مَعِينٍ ؟
قَالَ:
إِنْ غَابَ إِمَامُكُمْ فَمَنْ يَأْتِيكُمْ بِإِمَامٍ جَدِيدٍ .

بحارالأنوار :
عَنْ فَضَالَةَ بْنِ أَيُّوبَ قَالَ :
سُئِلَ الرِّضَا صَلَوَاتُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ عَنْ قَوْلِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ:
قُلْ أَ رَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ أَصْبَحَ ماؤُكُمْ غَوْراً فَمَنْ يَأْتِيكُمْ بِماءٍ مَعِينٍ ؟
فَقَالَ عليه السلام:
مَاؤُكُمْ أَبْوَابُكُمُ الْأَئِمَّةُ وَ الْأَئِمَّةُ أَبْوَابُ اللَّهِ فَمَنْ يَأْتِيكُمْ بِمَاءٍ مَعِينٍ يَعْنِي يَأْتِيكُمْ بِعِلْمِ الْإِمَامِ .
فان لم ينطق المعصوم عليه السلام بتاييده فما ينفع تاييد من ايده؟؟؟؟
وان ايده المعصوم عليه السلام فمايضر الكتاب؛ رد من رده او شك فيه؟؟؟؟
وان غاب الامام عنه او لم يوفق ان يلتقي به فمن اين ياتي بامام حجة الله غيره وهم معينون منصوصون نزل باسمائهم من السماء ونص عليهم خالق الوجود رب العالمين عز وجل .
لايشك بهم الا من سلب عقله ولم يحركه الا وساوس شيطانه.
فلما طلب من امامنا زين العابدين ارواحنا لتراب اقدامه الفداء ان يعرض عليه الكتاب؛ 
سبحان الله؛
اهتم الامام اهتماما مدهشا بالكتاب وذلك....

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل (35)
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم
********من كنت مولاه فهذا على مولاه*********
واِن الامام السجاد عليه السلام اهتم بالكتاب اهتماما عظيما مما جعلنا نؤمن بهذا الكتاب؛ لان المعصوم عليه السلام؛ والذي سكوته حكم لانه اقرار كما يقول الفقهاء؛ وان كل حركة منه حجة علينا فكيف لو اهتم اهتماما عظيما لم يهتمه الى كتاب اخر تعال معي لننظر ماذا عمل الامام عليه السلام :
جلس روحي فداه لثلاثة ايام من الصباح الى الليل وفي كل يوم يغدو عليه من اول الصبح الصحابي الجليل أبو الطفيل وابن أبي سلمة وكانا رضوان الله عليهما في هذه الايام الثلاثة يقرئان الكتاب امام الامام عليه السلام والامام يستمع لهما .
قارئي العزيز ارجوك لحظات دع انشغالات فكرك بالدنيا التي ستذهب عنك وتخونك في احلك واحوج لحظة تحتاجها ؛وفكر معي:
معصوم يجلس لثلاثة ايام من الصباح الى الليل والصحابي وابن أبي سلمه يقرئان وهو يستمع ؛ الله اكبر كيف نعبّر عن هكذا كتاب لنوفيه حقه؛ حائر في العبارة ولا اتصور اني اُوفق طول عمري ان اُشير لاي كلمة توفيك حقك يا سليم ويا أبان ويا كتابه الازهر الانور!!!!!!!!!!
ولما اِنتهيا من تلاوة الكتاب تفتحت العيون وتوجهت القلوب وبدئت الشفاه تتمتم آيات التعجيل بالفرج ؛ماذا سيقول الامام وماذا سيكون مصير الكتاب وتلك الجهود التي بذلت وكان حبرها عرق الجهاد ودماء التضحيات ؛
فشعت الانوار واشرقت الحقيقة من فم هو الماء المعين ؛

----------


## LUCKY

جزاك الله اخي اويس احسن الجراء عني و عن اخواني المؤمنين 

اي نحن عن هؤلاء الاشخاص الذين سخروا حياتهم لخدمه اهل البيت عليهم السلام و ايصال رساله الحق

هنيئاً لك خدمه خدام اهل البيت عليهم السلام

بصراحه طريقه شيقه و اسلوب مميز 

و فقك الله لك خير و هداك الى الصراط المستقيم 

تحياتي لك اخي اويس

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> جزاك الله اخي اويس احسن الجراء عني و عن اخواني المؤمنين 
> 
> اي نحن عن هؤلاء الاشخاص الذين سخروا حياتهم لخدمه اهل البيت عليهم السلام و ايصال رساله الحق 
> هنيئاً لك خدمه خدام اهل البيت عليهم السلام 
> بصراحه طريقه شيقه و اسلوب مميز  
> و فقك الله لك خير و هداك الى الصراط المستقيم  
> تحياتي لك اخي اويس



السلام عليكم
شكرا وافرا لمرورك يا اخي الطيب العزيز

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل (36)
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم
*******من كنت مولاه فهذا على مولاه*******
فتكلم الامام عليه افضل الصلوات بكلمته الخالدة التي شرّفت الكتاب ودَحَرت وساوسْ الشيطان ؛ شهادة من معصوم ؛ الله اكبر؛ واي كتاب حُضي بهذه السعادة الكبرى طوبى لك ياسليم ؛وهنيئا لك يا أبان ؛ ان اذاقكم الامام عليه السلام من الماء المعين شربتا هنيئتا تبقى لذتها في قلبيكما ؛ وقلب اهل اليقين الى ان يقوم قائمهم عجل الله تعالى فرجه الشريف وينتقم من كل طاغوت متمرد على ربه وكل من حمل الناس على اكتاف ال محمد عليهم السلام .
نعم ؛اشرقت الانوارالمحمديه من حجة الله الاعظم الامام السجاد عليه السلام عين الخير والبركه اذ قال :
****صدق سليم ؛رحمه الله ؛ هذا حديثنا كله نعرفه****
سبحان الله ما اعذب هذه الكلمات لو اجتمعت اجمل الطيور الحاناً لما اطربتنا كطربنا الروحاني لهذه الكلمات النورانية ؛ لا والله لانه اعطانا سيدنا سندا واشعل روحه الربانيه
شمعتا بقيت نبراسا للمؤمنين الموالين الذين يتفتتون لمظلومية اميرهم وامير الغر المحجلين؛ اسد الله الغالب غالب كل جبارا مارد علي بن ابي طالب عليه افضل صلوات الله العزيز الحكيم .
انه كتاب فيه مواثيق واسناد لامحيص لمن يقرئه ان يقرّ بان الذين غصبوا وعتوا ما آمنوا بالله طرفة عين ؛ الان وقد امضاه الامام فاطلقَ لنا لسان الاطراء لهذا الكتاب الذي لا يمكن ان يسير الموالي بدون هذه الشمعة التي يسير فيها في ظلمات اخر الزمان

أَوْ كَظُلُماتٍ في‏ بَحْرٍ لُجِّيٍّ يَغْشاهُ مَوْجٌ مِنْ فَوْقِهِ مَوْجٌ مِنْ فَوْقِهِ سَحابٌ ظُلُماتٌ بَعْضُها فَوْقَ بَعْضٍ إِذا أَخْرَجَ يَدَهُ لَمْ يَكَدْ يَراها وَ مَنْ لَمْ يَجْعَلِ اللَّهُ لَهُ نُوراً فَما لَهُ مِنْ نُورٍ (40)
ولكن من لم يكن له نور وبقيت تعشعش في الصدور وساوس الشكوك فمن اين ناتي له بالنور:

أَوَ مَنْ كانَ مَيْتاً فَأَحْيَيْناهُ وَ جَعَلْنا لَهُ نُوراً يَمْشي‏ بِهِ فِي النَّاسِ كَمَنْ مَثَلُهُ فِي الظُّلُماتِ لَيْسَ بِخارِجٍ مِنْها كَذلِكَ زُيِّنَ لِلْكافِرينَ ما كانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ (122)
وكثيرُ مدى التاريخ جاؤا ليشككوا بالكتاب ولكنه وبدفع يد التسديد من الامام عليه السلام شق الكتاب طريقه من بين صفوف الدافعين له فاوصل نفسه اليك قارئي العزيز. 
والان تعال قارئي العزيز لنرى ماذا قال الصحابي وحفيد ام سلمة رضوان الله عليهما بعد ما سمعا فم الوحي نطق .....

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل *37*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم
****من كنت مولاه فهذا على مولاه****
ولما قرء الجليلان أبا الطفيل وأبن أم سلمة الكتاب كله حرفا بحرف لسيدهم وامام زمانه عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام لثلاثة ايام ؛ شهدا ايضا بصحة كل ما ورد فيه فقالا :
*مافيه حديث الا وقد سمعته من عليّ صلوات الله عليه ومن سلمان ومن أبي ذر ومن مقداد*
والحمد لله رب العالمين حمدا خالدا مع خلوده حيث أطمئن قلب أبان بما نقلة له استاذه ومربيه البطل العظيم الاستاذ الجليل؛ أستاذ كل صحفي يطلب الحق ويتبناه بمهجة فؤاده؛
لان قبول ما نقله سليم وهو الحق؛ يصعب على غير أهل اليقين لانه يُكفر أكثر أهل القبلة ويثبت ردتها ؛ وأبان لم يكن في هذا العالم لانه فتح عينيه ولم يرى في سماء الاسلام الا غيمة سوداء ذات روائح عفنه من الفساد والجاهلية ؛ واذا بطلعة سليم البهية تشعل له نور الولاء العلوية التى ليس فيها سوى الحق والحقيقة ؛ ويقول له خذ هذه الشمعة وسرْ بها بين الناس لتعلم ما صنعه الحكام من اول من أسس الظلم لهذا اليوم والفقهاء الماجورون يسددون الطواغيت بدحر حقيقة آل البيت عليهم السلام .
فكان يصعب على أبان قبول هذه الحقائق التى جائته وهي تَقلب كل الموازين التي اعتاد عليها الى ان سمع شهادة امام زمانه عليه السلام وشهادة الجليلان ؛ وان كان يكفي وتم كل شيئ بشهادة المعصوم عليه السلام ولكن شهادتهما تنفع لمن لا زال هناك عش صغير في قلبه من وساوس ابو مرّة لعنة الله عليه _ احد اسماء ابليس –
والامرالثاني المهم للغاية التي كان يهدف اليها أبان من لقاء امام زمانه هو....

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل *38*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم
****من كنت مولاه فهذا على مولاه****
سبحان الله ان أبان كانه ورث حب الاطلاع وحب توثيق ما حصل عليه من المعصوم عليه السلام ؛ من استاذه سليم رحمة الله عليه ؛ لذلك كان الامر الثاني الذي يهدف له عزيزنا أبان من وصوله لساحة القدس الرباني ؛ هو السؤال من المعصوم عليه السلام ؛ سؤالا يشع في قلبه انوارا تكشف ما ادْلهم من امر هذه الامة وتُسهل عليه صعوبة تحمل هذه الحقائق التي بات أبان متعجبا منها ؛ اي تعجب ؛ لانه كان يُفكر؛ ان رضي بكتاب سليم واعتقد بصحة مافيه ؛ يعنى ان الامة هلكت الا القيليل ؛ نعم والقران الكريم يقول:*****إِلاَّ الَّذينَ آمَنُوا وَ عَمِلُوا الصَّالِحاتِ وَ قَليلٌ ما هُمْ ******
وهنا يتبن من اسلوب أبان لطرح السؤال على امامه عليه السلام مدى فقاهة هذا الرجل العظيم وجودة تفكيره حيث أختصر كل ما يجيش في صدره بسؤال واحدة هو مفتاح الفلاح واذهابا لظلام الليل بنور الصباح ؛ نور اليقين لازهاق ظلمات الفتن والمحن .
فوجه سؤاله لامامه عليه السلام قائلا:
******جُعلت فداك ؛ انه ليضيق صدري ببعض ما فيه ؛ لان فيه هلاك امة محمد صلى الله عليه واله رأسا من المهاجرين والانصار والتابعين غيركم اهل البيت وشيعتكم ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!******
احسنت يا أبان على هذا السؤال الذي سُماع جوابه امنية كل مسلم ؛ جزاك الله خيرا يا أبان على هذا التوفيق لانك بهذا السؤال ستكشف الستار عن نوافذ اغلقها الطغات لكي لا نرى النور منها يشع من صدور حليمه ومنبع الماء المعين الذي من شرب منه لايظمأ بعدها ابدا.
سؤال عن حقائق تحتاج الى انوار الامامه لاثباتها وبعدها لا ينفع الشك وان كان الشكاك وسواسا ؛ فسيشفى بجوابهم عليهم السلام.
والآن بعد ان سمعنا سؤال أبان فلنفتح منا الآذن صاغية لدحر كل ما خططه الطاغية.
فاجابه الامام عليه السلام بجواب هو متواتر عند كل المسلمين لا يشك فيه شاك من اي فرقة كانت من فرق المسلمين؛ حيث قال روحي فداه:

----------


## LUCKY

الله كلي شوق لسماع ما قال الامام عليه السلام 


بارك الله فيك اخي اويس

بنتظار التكمله 

تقبل تحياتي

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 39
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم
*م صل علي محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم*
*من كنت مولاه**فهذا على**مولاه*
*الهي كيف نحمدك لنؤدي حق نعمتك ؛ أن رزقتنا أمثال سليم وأبان اللذين ازالا بجهدهم العقبات بيننا وبين اليقين ؛ واشعلا لنا شموع اليقين لنتيقن بحق امير المؤمنين عليه السلام ولانشك بكفرنا للطاغوت والذي هو الشرط للايمان قبل التمسك بالعروة الوثقى*
*والذي هو امير المؤمنين عليه السلام:*

*فَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِالطَّاغُوتِ وَيُؤْمِنْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدِ اسْتَمْسَكَ بِالْعُرْوَةِ* *الْوُثْقَى** لَا انْفِصَامَ لَهَا وَاللَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ*
*لاحظوا كم صريحة الاية المباركة بان التبري من الطاغوت مقدم على الايمان بالعروة الوثقى؛ نعم ان كان في اساس البيت الذي تريد بنائه من الشوائب والنفايا القذرة التي تمنع تصلب الاساس واستقراره فكيف يتم لك بنائه ؟*
*اذن لا ابد من تنظيفه كاملا ثم تبدء ببنائك وانت على يقين من سلامة ايمانك.*
*فجاء الامام عليه السلام بروايات متواترة عند الفريقين وبها قشع الظلام وانار الهدى فقال عليه السلام:*
*-* *- أما بلغك أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله قال :*
*اِنّ مثل اهل بيتي في امتي كمثل سفينة نوح في قومه ؛ من ركبها نجا ومن تخلف عنها غرق .*
*وكمثل باب حطة في بني اسرائيل**- -؟*
*ولما فرغ روحي فداه من اشعاع هذه الانوار ركز على امر مهم وهو انه اثبت ....*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 41
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم
م صل علي محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم
من كنت مولاه فهذا على مولاه
والان لنعرف ماهي باب حطة التي تواتر حديثها عن الرسول الاعظم صلى الله عليه واله بانّ اهل بيته عليهم السلام هم باب حطة ؛ وما المراد منها لكي ؛ نعرف قارئي العزيز انا وانت هل دخلناها ثم نعود لنصب اللعنات على من لم يدخلها ؛ كونوا معي لنجلس مؤدبين امام :

في‏ بُيُوتٍ أَذِنَ اللَّهُ أَنْ تُرْفَعَ وَ يُذْكَرَ فيهَا اسْمُهُ يُسَبِّحُ لَهُ فيها بِالْغُدُوِّ وَ الْآصال‏
وهم ائمتنا عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام ليحدثونا عن باب حطة:
بحارالأنوار 
ِ عَنِ الْبَاقِرِ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ قَالَ:
فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى :
وَ ادْخُلُوا الْبابَ سُجَّداً :
إِنَّ ذَلِكَ حِينَ فَصَلَ مُوسَى مِنْ أَرْضِ التِّيهِ فَدَخَلُوا الْعُمْرَانَ وَ كَانَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ أَخْطَئُوا خَطِيئَةً فَأَحَبَّ اللَّهُ أَنْ يُنْقِذَهُمْ مِنْهَا إِنْ تَابُوا فَقَالَ لَهُمْ إِذَا انْتَهَيْتُمْ إِلَى بَابِ الْقَرْيَةِ فَاسْجُدُوا وَ قُولُوا حِطَّةٌ تَنْحَطَّ عَنْكُمْ خَطَايَاكُمْ فَأَمَّا الْمُحْسِنُونَ فَفَعَلُوا مَا أُمِرُوا بِهِ وَ أَمَّا الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا فَزَعَمُوا حِنْطَةً حَمْرَاءَ فَبَدَّلُوا فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى رِجْزاً 


بحارالأنوار 
قَالَ سَمِعْتُ أَبَا الْحَسَنِ الرِّضَا عليه السلام فِي قَوْلِ اللَّهِ:
وَ قُولُوا حِطَّةٌ نَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ خَطاياكُمْ قَالَ قَالَ أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام:
نَحْنُ بَابُ حِطَّتِكُمْ 

بحارالأنوار 
وَ رَوَى الْكَفْعَمِيُّ عَنِ الْبَاقِرِ عليه السلام فِي تَفْسِيرِ هَذَا الْكَلَامِ أَنَّهُ قَالَ مَعْنَاهُ :
أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ شَيْ‏ءٌ أَقْرَبَ إِلَى اللَّهِ تَعَالَى مِنْ رَسُولِهِ وَ لَا أَقْرَبَ إِلَى رَسُولِهِ مِنْ وَصِيِّهِ فَهُوَ فِي الْقُرْبِ كَالْجَنْبِ وَ قَدْ بَيَّنَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى ذَلِكَ فِي قَوْلِهِ أَنْ تَقُولَ نَفْسٌ يا حَسْرَتى‏ عَلى‏ ما فَرَّطْتُ فِي جَنْبِ اللَّهِ يَعْنِي فِي وَلَايَةِ أَوْلِيَائِهِ وَ قَالَ عليه السلام فِي قَوْلِهِمْ بَابُ اللَّهِ مَعْنَاهُ أَنَّ اللَّهَ احْتَجَبَ عَنْ خَلْقِهِ بِنَبِيِّهِ وَ الْأَوْصِيَاءِ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ وَ فَوَّضَ إِلَيْهِمْ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ مَا عَلِمَ احْتِيَاجَ الْخَلْقِ إِلَيْهِ وَ لَمَّا اسْتَوْفَى النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله عَلَى عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام الْعُلُومَ وَ الْحِكْمَةَ قَالَ :
أَنَا مَدِينَةُ الْعِلْمِ وَ عَلِيٌّ بَابُهَا وَ قَدْ أَوْجَبَ اللَّهُ عَلَى خَلْقِهِ الِاسْتِكَانَةَ لِعَلِيٍّ عليه السلام بِقَوْلِهِ :
ادْخُلُوا الْبابَ سُجَّداً وَ قُولُوا حِطَّةٌ نَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ خَطاياكُمْ وَ سَنَزِيدُ الْمُحْسِنِينَ أَيِ :
الَّذِينَ لَا يَرْتَابُونَ فِي فَضْلِ الْبَابِ وَ عُلُوِّ قَدْرِهِ وَ قَالَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ وَ أْتُوا الْبُيُوتَ مِنْ أَبْوابِها يَعْنِي الْأَئِمَّةَ عَلَيْهِمُ السَّلَامُ الَّذِينَ هُمْ بُيُوتُ الْعِلْمِ وَ مَعَادِنُهُ وَ هُمْ أَبْوَابُ اللَّهِ وَ وَسِيلَتُهُ وَ الدُّعَاةُ إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ وَ الْأَدِلَّاءُ عَلَيْهَا إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ 

بحارالأنوار 
الْأَصْفَهَانِيُّ عَنِ الْبَاقِرِ وَ أَمِيرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى لَيْسَ الْبِرُّ بِأَنْ تَأْتُوا الْبُيُوتَ الْآيَةَ وَ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى وَ إِذْ قُلْنَا ادْخُلُوا هذِهِ الْقَرْيَةَ نَحْنُ الْبُيُوتُ الَّتِي أَمَرَ اللَّهُ أَنْ تُؤْتَى مِنْ أَبْوَابِهَا نَحْنُ بَابُ اللَّهِ وَ بُيُوتُهُ الَّتِي يُؤْتَى مِنْهُ فَمَنْ تَابَعَنَا وَ أَقَرَّ بِوَلَايَتِنَا فَقَدْ أَتَى الْبُيُوتَ مِنْ أَبْوَابِهَا وَ مَنْ خَالَفَنَا وَ فَضَّلَ عَلَيْنَا غَيْرَنَا فَقَدْ أَتَى الْبُيُوتَ مِنْ ظُهُورِهَا .
اذن :

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 42
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم

*م صل علي محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم*
*من كنت مولاه**فهذا على**مولاه*

خافِضَةٌ رافِعَةٌ 
بحارالأنوار عن خصال الصدوق: 
قَالَ سَمِعْتُ عَلِيَّ بْنَ الْحُسَيْنِ عليه السلام يَقُولُ :
مَنْ لَمْ يَتَعَزَّ بِعَزَاءِ اللَّهِ تَقَطَّعَتْ نَفْسُهُ عَلَى الدُّنْيَا حَسَرَاتٍ وَ اللَّهِ مَا الدُّنْيَا وَ الْآخِرَةُ إِلَّا كَكَفَّتَيِ الْمِيزَانِ فَأَيُّهُمَا رَجَحَ ذَهَبَ بِالْآخَرِ ثُمَّ تَلَا قَوْلَهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ :
إِذا وَقَعَتِ الْواقِعَةُ:
يَعْنِي الْقِيَامَةَ
لَيْسَ لِوَقْعَتِها كاذِبَةٌ خافِضَةٌ : خَفَضَتْ وَ اللَّهِ بِأَعْدَاءِ اللَّهِ إِلَى النَّارِ رافِعَةٌ رَفَعَتْ وَ اللَّهِ أَوْلِيَاءَ اللَّهِ إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ ثُمَّ أَقْبَلَ عَلَى رَجُلٍ مِنْ جُلَسَائِهِ فَقَالَ لَهُ:
اتَّقِ اللَّهَ وَ أَجْمِلْ فِي الطَّلَبِ وَ لَا تَطْلُبْ مَا لَمْ يُخْلَقْ فَإِنَّ مَنْ طَلَبَ مَا لَمْ يُخْلَقْ تَقَطَّعَتْ نَفْسُهُ حَسَرَاتٍ وَ لَمْ يَنَلْ مَا طَلَبَ ثُمَّ قَالَ:
وَ كَيْفَ يَنَالُ مَا لَمْ يُخْلَقْ؟
فَقَالَ الرَّجُلُ:
وَ كَيْفَ يَطْلُبُ مَا لَمْ يُخْلَقْ؟
فَقَالَ:
مَنْ طَلَبَ الْغِنَى وَ الْأَمْوَالَ وَ السَّعَةَ فِي الدُّنْيَا فَإِنَّمَا يَطْلُبُ ذَلِكَ لِلرَّاحَةِ وَ الرَّاحَةُ لَمْ تُخْلَقْ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَ لَا لِأَهْلِ الدُّنْيَا إِنَّمَا خُلِقَتِ الرَّاحَةُ فِي الْجَنَّةِ وَ لِأَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ وَ التَّعَبُ وَ النَّصْبُ خُلِقَا فِي الدُّنْيَا وَ لِأَهْلِ الدُّنْيَا وَ مَا أُعْطِيَ أَحَدٌ مِنْهَا حَفْنَةً إِلَّا أُعْطِيَ مِنَ الْحِرْصِ مِثْلَيْهَا وَ مَنْ أَصَابَ مِنَ الدُّنْيَا أَكْثَرَ كَانَ فِيهَا أَشَدَّ فَقْراً لِأَنَّهُ يَفْتَقِرُ إِلَى النَّاسِ فِي حِفْظِ أَمْوَالِهِ وَ يَفْتَقِرُ إِلَى كُلِّ آلَةٍ مِنْ آلَاتِ الدُّنْيَا فَلَيْسَ فِي غِنَى الدُّنْيَا رَاحَةٌ وَ لَكِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ يُوَسْوِسُ إِلَى ابْنِ آدَمَ أَنَّ لَهُ فِي جَمْعِ ذَلِكَ رَاحَةً وَ إِنَّمَا يَسُوقُهُ إِلَى التَّعَبِ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَ الْحِسَابُ عَلَيْهِ فِي الْآخِرَةِ.
ثُمَّ قَالَ عليه السلام:
كَلَّا مَا تَعِبَ أَوْلِيَاءُ اللَّهِ فِي الدُّنْيَا لِلدُّنْيَا بَلْ تَعِبُوا فِي الدُّنْيَا لِلْآخِرَةِ.
ثُمَّ قَالَ:
أَلَا وَ مَنِ اهْتَمَّ لِرِزْقِهِ كُتِبَ عَلَيْهِ خَطِيئَةٌ ؛ كَذَلِكَ قَالَ الْمَسِيحُ عليه السلام لِلْحَوَارِيِّينَ :
إِنَّمَا الدُّنْيَا قَنْطَرَةٌ فَاعْبُرُوهَا وَ لَا تَعْمُرُوهَا .
لابد ان نعرف ان الموازين في الاخرة ليست هى موازن الدنيا ؛ لذلك تجد في الاخرة الطامة الكبرى حيث سنرى وجاهات كانت في الدنيا نظنها ستكون في الاخرة من أعلى الدرجات واذا بهم ؛ هم ذر تحت الاقدام ؛ وهناك اناس في الدنيا لو سلم على احدنا لاستنكفنا ان نجيبه ؛واذا في الاخرة هم ملوك يُرجى شفاعتهم !
فجعل النبي صلى الله عليه واله لنا معيارا نعرف به الناس من الدنيا اهم من اهل الرفع ام الخفض؟
والمعيار الواضح ؛ كلضحى والاشمس في وسط السماء هي باب حطة ؛ 
وهم من قد عرفت قارئي العزيز محمد وال محمد صلى الله عليهم اجمعين ؛ فمن دخل هذه الباب راضيا لايجد في نفسه حرج فهو من اهل النجاة ومن لم يدخله فهو الى النار ولا تتعجب من طول لحية من لم يدخل او عجيب سمته ووقاره ؛ المعيار كما قال الامام السجاد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام في هذه الرواية اعلاه ؛ ان لا يجد في نفسه هد ف عمارة الدنيا فكيف هو داخل في باب حطة وليس له هم الا ما يبني خارج الباب .
دخول باب حطة هي المعيار لا القيم والمعايير التي صنعها العرف والمجتمع ؛ والعجب من أبان رضوان الله عليه ان لم يقبل او يستثقل القبول لما كُتب في كتاب سليم البطل الراحل ؛ لان الامة بعد الرسول صلى الله عليه واله كلفرس المجنونه فرّت من دخول الباب وكلما ناداهم امير المؤمنين عليه السلام أدخلوا باب حطة لا تهلكوا في وضح النهار و في الليل مع الزهراء عليها السلام كما سياتي في الكتاب مفصلا ؛عتوا ونفروا ولم يدخلوا فهنيئا لهم النار؛ وبئس الورد المورود .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 43
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم

 من كنت مولاه فهذا على مولاه
 ولما ثبت لأبان حقيقة ما هو موجود في الكتاب بهذه الاحاديث المتواترة والتي لا تقبل اي مداهنة ؛فاما الامة راكبة في السفينة فهى ناجية ؛ واما لم تركب كما هي حالها فهي هالكة وغارقة مع من غرق وان كان الذي لم يركب ابن نبي الله نوح عليه السلام ؛ وكذلك شانها مع باب حطة ؛ فاماهي داخلة فهي من اهل النجاة ؛ واما هي نافرة ولم تدخل كما هو حال الامة بعد رسول الله صل الله عليه واله فهي هالكة وان كانت كل الامة ؛ لان المعيار دخول الباب ؛ وهي لم تدخل كما هو واضح من حالها النافرة عن الدخول اشد النفر فاذن هي هالكة لا محالة وحينها توجه الامام عليه السلام الى أبان بقوله النور الحلو المبارك :
· اتق الله يا أخا عبد قيس ؛فان وضح لك أمر فاقبلة والا فاسكت تسلم وردّ علمه الى الله فانك أوسع مما بين السماء والارض*.

وهذه الكلمات هي الاصل والاساس للسلام ؛لانك لو راجعت الامة بعد الرسول صلى الله عليه واله والى يومك هذا تجد العقل الجمعي هو الحاكم ؛لما يرى اكثرية الامة عبدت العجل واتبعت السامري ؛ يتزلزل قدماه ويشك بيقينه فتجده يلقي بنفسه في خضم الامواج وهو يرى الجميع في الهلكة لكن العقل الجمعي هو الذي غرة واهلكه ولذلك يقول الامام عليه السلام قوله هذا المبارك لانه السبب الوحيد لنجاة الانسان ؛ وهو ان يدرس الحق جيدا ؛ ثم يقيس الرجال مهما كانوا على ذلك الحق لا ان يعرف من الرجال الحق؛ كما قال امير المؤمنين عليه السلام :

بحارالأنوار 
عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام حَيْثُ قَالَ :
لَا يُعْرَفُ الْحَقُّ بِالرِّجَالِ اعْرِفِ الْحَقَّ تَعْرِفْ أَهْلَهُ .
وهذه الطامة الكبرى التي اهلكت كل الامم على مر العصور والدهو وليس لتلك الامة فقط يعرف الناس الحق من الرجال ولذلك كيفما يُرسم لنا الحق نقبله ونصوغ الحق باي حُلية شاؤها الرجال لنا بينما امير المؤمنين عليه السلام يقول :
اول اذهب واعرف الحق بيقين ثم بسم الله ادخل المجتمع وقس قدرْ الناس علي الحق .
ونقل الكليني في مقدمة كتابه الشريف الكافي :
عنه عليه السلام :
من أخذ دينه من كتاب الله وسنة نبيه صلوات الله عليه واله زالت الجبال قبل ان يزول ؛ومن اخذ دينه من افواه الرجال ردته الرجال . 
وقال عليه السلام :
من لم يعرف امرنا من القران لم يتنكب الفتن.
وهذا يعني ....

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 44
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم

م صل علي محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم
من كنت مولاه فهذا على مولاه


وقال عليه السلام :
من لم يعرف امرنا من القران لم يتنكب الفتن.
هناك شيعه اخذوا دينهم من الآباء ولم يعرفوا امر اهل البيت عليهم السلام من القران الكريم هؤلاء معرضون للوقوع في الفتن والمحن :

بحارالأنوار 65 164 
ٍ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام:
أَنَّهُ دَخَلَ عَلَيْهِ بَعْضُ أَصْحَابِهِ فَقَالَ لَهُ:
جُعِلْتُ فِدَاكَ إِنِّي وَ اللَّهِ أُحِبُّكَ وَ أُحِبُّ مَنْ يُحِبُّكَ يَا سَيِّدِي مَا أَكْثَرَ شِيعَتَكُمْ؟!
فَقَالَ لَهُ اذْكُرْهُمْ فَقَالَ كَثِيرٌ فَقَالَ تُحْصِيهِمْ فَقَالَ هُمْ أَكْثَرُ مِنْ ذَلِكَ فَقَالَ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام:
أَمَا لَوْ كَمُلَتِ الْعِدَّةُ الْمَوْصُوفَةُ ثَلَاثَمِائَةٍ وَ بِضْعَةَ عَشَرَ كَانَ الَّذِي تُرِيدُونَ وَ لَكِنْ شِيعَتُنَا:
مَنْ لَا يَعْدُو صَوْتُهُ سَمْعَهُ ؛ وَ لَا شَحْنَاؤُهُ بَدَنَهُ ؛ وَ لَا يَمْدَحُ بِنَا غَالِياً ؛ وَ لَا يُخَاصِمُ لَنَا وَالِياً ؛ وَ لَا يُجَالِسُ لَنَا عَائِباً؛ وَ لَا يُحَدِّثُ لَنَا ثَالِباً ؛ وَ لَا يُحِبُّ لَنَا مُبْغِضاً؛ وَ لَا يُبْغِضُ لَنَا مُحِبّاً .
فَقُلْتُ فَكَيْفَ أَصْنَعُ بِهَذِهِ الشِّيعَةِ الْمُخْتَلِفَةِ الَّذِينَ يَقُولُونَ إِنَّهُمْ يَتَشَيَّعُونَ ؟
فَقَالَ:
فِيهِمُ التَّمْيِيزُ وَ فِيهِمُ التَّمْحِيصُ وَ فِيهِمُ التَّبْدِيلُ يَأْتِي عَلَيْهِمْ سِنُونَ تُفْنِيهِمْ وَ سُيُوفٌ تَقْتُلُهُمْ وَ اخْتِلَافٌ تُبَدِّدُهُمْ إِنَّمَا شِيعَتُنَا مَنْ لَا يَهِرُّ هَرِيرَ الْكَلْبِ وَ لَا يَطْمَعُ طَمَعَ الْغُرَابِ وَ لَا يَسْأَلُ النَّاسَ بِكَفِّهِ وَ إِنْ مَاتَ جُوعاً .... للحديث تتمه لمن اراد ان يراجع الحديث كله
بينما هناك من الشيعه من اخذ تشيعه ومعرفته بائمته من القران لان امرهم في القران ابين من الشمس ونورهم المطمئن بالسكينة والوقار يعلو نور الشمس ؛ هذا الذي لايزول دينه ولا يستقل منه وان زالت الجبال عن رواسيها وهو 
في‏ مَقْعَدِ صِدْقٍ عِنْدَ مَليكٍ مُقْتَدِرٍ 
بحارالأنوار 2 
قَالَ كَتَبْتُ إِلَى أَبِي مُحَمَّدٍ أُخْبِرُهُ مِنِ اخْتِلَافِ الْمَوَالِي وَ أَسْأَلُهُ بِإِظْهَارِ دَلِيلٍ فَكَتَبَ إِنَّمَا خَاطَبَ اللَّهُ الْعَاقِلَ وَ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي بِآيَةٍ وَ يُظْهِرُ دَلِيلًا أَكْثَرَ مِمَّا جَاءَ بِهِ خَاتَمُ النَّبِيِّينَ وَ سَيِّدُ الْمُرْسَلِينَ صلى الله عليه واله فَقَالُوا كَاهِنٌ وَ سَاحِرٌ وَ كَذَّابٌ وَ هُدِيَ مَنِ اهْتَدَى غَيْرَ أَنَّ الْأَدِلَّةَ يَسْكُنُ إِلَيْهَا كَثِيرٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَ ذَلِكَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْذَنُ لَنَا فَنَتَكَلَّمُ وَ يَمْنَعُ فَنَصْمُتُ وَ لَوْ أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ أَنْ لَا يُظْهِرَ حَقَّنَا مَا ظَهَرَ بَعَثَ اللَّهُ النَّبِيِّينَ مُبَشِّرِينَ وَ مُنْذِرِينَ يَصْدَعُونَ بِالْحَقِّ فِي حَالِ الضَّعْفِ وَ الْقُوَّةِ وَ يَنْطِقُونَ فِي أَوْقَاتٍ لِيَقْضِيَ اللَّهُ أَمْرَهُ وَ يُنْفِذَ حُكْمَهُ وَ النَّاسُ عَلَى طَبَقَاتٍ مُخْتَلِفِينَ شَتَّى فَالْمُسْتَبْصِرُ عَلَى سَبِيلِ نَجَاةٍ مُتَمَسِّكٌ بِالْحَقِّ فَيَتَعَلَّقُ بِفَرْعٍ أَصِيلٍ غَيْرُ شَاكٍّ وَ لَا مُرْتَابٍ لَا يَجِدُ عَنِّي [عَنْهُ‏] مَلْجَأً وَ طَبَقَةٌ لَمْ يَأْخُذِ الْحَقَّ مِنْ أَهْلِهِ فَهُمْ كَرَاكِبِ الْبَحْرِ يَمُوجُ عِنْدَ مَوْجِهِ وَ يَسْكُنُ عِنْدَ سُكُونِهِ وَ طَبَقَةٌ اسْتَحْوَذَ عَلَيْهِمُ الشَّيْطَانُ شَأْنُهُمُ الرَّدُّ عَلَى أَهْلِ الْحَقِّ وَ دَفْعُ الْحَقِّ بِالْبَاطِلِ حَسَداً مِنْ عِنْدِ أَنْفُسِهِمْ فَدَعْ مَنْ ذَهَبَ يَمِيناً وَ شِمَالا.


بحارالأنوار 
- [بصائر الدرجات‏] عَنْ زَيْدٍ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ :
أَ تَدْرِي بِمَا أُمِرُوا أُمِرُوا بِمَعْرِفَتِنَا وَ الرَّدِّ إِلَيْنَا وَ التَّسْلِيمِ لَنَا 
الان وقد فهمنا هذه المقدمة المهمة وهو انا لا يهمنا هلاك الناس واين هم لما بقوا خارج باب حطة ولا يهمنا ان غرقوا ان لم يركبوا السفينة لانا اخذنا امرهم من القران الكريم وتيقنا به ؛ فنفهم باذن الله ما قاله الامام السجاد عليه السلام لأبان :
· اتق الله يا أخا عبد قيس ؛فان وضح لك أمر فاقبله والا فاسكت تسلم وردّ علمه الى الله فانك أوسع مما بين السماء والارض*.
نعم سيدنا وامامنا ياحجة الله على من في الارض والسماء نحن وضح لنا الامر وتيقنا ولا يهمنا هلاك من هلكك ولا شك من شك ؛ والواجب على كل انسان يتقي الله تعالى ان لم يصل لدرجة اليقين ان يسكت ويقول: هم ادرى بماقالوا كما في الرواية التي نقلتها لكم عن بصائر الدرجات عن الامام الصادق عليه السلام ؛ ويرد علمها اليهم سلام الله عليهم .
واما ابان لما سمع كلام الامام عليه السلام كشف الحقيقة عن قلبه ...

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 45
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم

من كنت مولاه فهذا على مولاه

سمع أبان بهذه الحقائق التي تُنطق الصخر بالشهادة لحقيقتها الحق ؛ وشاهد بعينه اهتمام الامام عليه السلام ؛ وسمع المتواتر من الاحاديث ؛ التي تثبت بلا نزاع هلاك اكثر الامة فايقن بالحق واطمئن قلبه وعرف لاستاذه قدره وفهم لكتابه قيمته .فقال عندها:
فعند ذلك سالته عمّا يسعني جهله وعما لا يسعني جهله فأجابني بما اجابني .
الان وقد حل الرحيل ؛ وآن وقت الفراق حيث شاهد لثلاث ايام متابعة الامام عليه السلام وتيقن بما في كتاب استاذه فلابد ان يخرج ليذهب للمرحلة الجديدة في عمرة الشريف ؛مرحلة ما بعد ملاقاة الامام عليه السلام وحصوله على الثمرة الايمانية الجديدة وهي اليقين بالكتاب حيث دفع الامام عليه السلام كل شبهة ممكن ان توجه نحو الكتاب فلا سبيل لأبان الا الى اليقين ؛واليقين له اثاره المتميزة على سلوك الانسان والتي تصبغه بصبغتها الخاصة :

صِبْغَةَ اللَّهِ وَ مَنْ أَحْسَنُ مِنَ اللَّهِ صِبْغَةً وَ نَحْنُ لَهُ عابِدُونَ 
فاخذ أبان كتاب سليم بعد ما صُبغ بصبغة اليقين ؛ بعد عدة ايام متجها نحو البصرة ؛ وهي البلدة التي سيبقى بها حتى لقاء سليم البرزخي .
ولما حل بالبصرة بدء بمرحلته الجديده وهي:

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 45
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم

من كنت مولاه فهذا على مولاه 

سمع أبان بهذه الحقائق التي تُنطق الصخر بالشهادة لحقيقتها الحق ؛ وشاهد بعينه اهتمام الامام عليه السلام ؛ وسمع المتواتر من الاحاديث ؛ التي تثبت بلا نزاع هلاك اكثر الامة فايقن بالحق واطمئن قلبه وعرف لاستاذه قدره وفهم لكتابه قيمته .فقال عندها:
فعند ذلك سالته عمّا يسعني جهله وعما لا يسعني جهله فأجابني بما اجابني .
الان وقد حل الرحيل ؛ وآن وقت الفراق حيث شاهد لثلاث ايام متابعة الامام عليه السلام وتيقن بما في كتاب استاذه فلابد ان يخرج ليذهب للمرحلة الجديدة في عمرة الشريف ؛مرحلة ما بعد ملاقاة الامام عليه السلام وحصوله على الثمرة الايمانية الجديدة وهي اليقين بالكتاب حيث دفع الامام عليه السلام كل شبهة ممكن ان توجه نحو الكتاب فلا سبيل لأبان الا الى اليقين ؛واليقين له اثاره المتميزة على سلوك الانسان والتي تصبغه بصبغتها الخاصة :

صِبْغَةَ اللَّهِ وَ مَنْ أَحْسَنُ مِنَ اللَّهِ صِبْغَةً وَ نَحْنُ لَهُ عابِدُونَ 
فاخذ أبان كتاب سليم بعد ما صُبغ بصبغة اليقين ؛ بعد عدة ايام متجها نحو البصرة ؛ وهي البلدة التي سيبقى بها حتى لقاء سليم البرزخي .
ولما حل بالبصرة بدء بمرحلته الجديده وهي:

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 46
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم




من كنت مولاه فهذا على مولاه


ولما وصل أبان الى البصرة ؛بدء بمرحلة جهاده العلمي الجديد وهو مسلح بتسديد امامه عليه السلام ومطمئن البال ؛ ومتيقن القلب بكل ما في كتاب سليم من حقائق وبدء بعلاقاته الواسعة هناك مع من كان فيها من العلماء غير متعصبا لفئة ؛ بل كان ياخذ العلم الحق اين يجده ولم يكن وهو يطلب العلم هناك ؛بغافل عن امامه عليه السلام ؛ بل بقي وثيق الصلة بامامه عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام والظاهر كان ينقل لمن يجده اهلا ويثق به من كتاب سليم رحمة الله عليه وكان متصلا ايضا بشيعة اهل البيت عليهم السلام ؛ الى ان حل اوائل القرن الثاني للهجرة حيث انقشع الظلام وتمزقت سلاسل الحديد عن ايدى الكتاب والروات وذهبت ادراج الرياح كلما خططه اصحاب الصحيفة من منع اهل العلم ورواد الحديث من التدوين وكتابة العلم ؛ حيث اصدر عمر بن عبد العزيزاوامره بانه اجاز للكتاب والفقهاء ورواد الحديث بالتوين ؛ورفع عنهم التحذير من كتابة احاديث الرسول صلى الله عليه واله :
بحارالأنوار 
أَبُو بَصِيرٍ قَالَ كُنْتُ مَعَ الْبَاقِرِ عليه السلام فِي الْمَسْجِدِ إِذْ دَخَلَ عُمَرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ عَلَيْهِ ثَوْبَانِ مُمَصَّرَانِ مُتَّكِئاً عَلَى مَوْلًى لَهُ فَقَالَ عليه السلام :
لَيَلِيَنَّ هَذَا الْغُلَامُ فَيُظْهِرُ الْعَدْلَ وَ يَعِيشُ أَرْبَعَ سِنِينَ ثُمَّ يَمُوتُ فَيَبْكِي عَلَيْهِ أَهْلُ الْأَرْضِ وَ يَلْعَنُهُ أَهْلُ السَّمَاءِ قَالَ يَجْلِسُ فِي مَجْلِسٍ لَا حَقَّ لَهُ فِيهِ ثُمَّ مَلَكَ وَ أَظْهَرَ الْعَدْلَ جُهْدَهُ .
وحينما صدرت اوامر الاجاز لكتابة الاحاديث بدؤا بالكتابة عَلنا بعد ان كتبوا الكثير خفائا ؛ والفت في تلك الآونه العشرات من الكتب في السنة وفي سيرة النبي صلى الله عليه واله .
قرئي العزيز حتما ستاسف كما ناسف ..

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 47
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم



من كنت مولاه فهذا على مولاه
نعم ناسف واشد الاسف وكأن بن عبد العزيز كان يعلم بأنّ الامة لقد صاغوها من كان قبله كما يحبون ولو انه اطلق سراح ايديهم لما كتبوا خلاف ما يشتهي اسيادهم ؛لانهم طول تلك الفترة التي منعوا فيها الكتابة ؛ ايضا ربوهم على اطاعة الحاكم والتلبية لما يحب ويرضيه ولا يكتبوا اي حديث خلاف رضاهم بينما السيرة الواقعية فيها بيان حقيقة ما قاله الرسول صلى الله عليه واله من اول يوم بعثته والى اخر يوم وفي لحظات احتضاره وهو يؤكد ويُلزم الحجة على الامة في ولاية امير المؤمنين عليه السلام وخلافته عليهم بدون فصل وهو وصيه ووزيره في حياته ومماته .
فلما تربوا على تلك الظلمات الدامسة اطلق هذا الحاكم الجديد سراح ايديهم فكتبوا ما تربوا عليه من زخرف القول وغروره الذي لا حقيقة له ؛ ودونوا الكتب التي ملئوها باحاديث منسوبة للرسول صلى الله عليه واله كذبا وزورا ؛ وكتبوا السيرة ولكن اي سيرة ؟
السيرة التي هم رسموها للاسلام كما يشتهون لا السيرة التي كانت واقعا في حياة الرسول صلى الله عليه واله ؛ بل السيرة التي هم خططوها للرسول صلى الله عليه اله وفق ما يحبون خالية من ذكر اهل بيته عليه السلام والتي هم عماد السيرة النبوية ؛ بينما ملؤها ببطولات لا اساس لها للطلقاء وابناء النابغة واحفادهم.
ورويات للاطراء والمدح نسبوها الى هؤلاء وهي مسروقة من اصحابها الذين قيلت واقعا في حقه.
وهنا يحدثنا امامنا الصادق عليه السلام في هذه الرواية المباركة كيف ان الرسول صلى الله عليه واله كان ينبه الامة ويلزمهم حق امير المؤمنين وحقيقة مقامه عند رب العالمين وينص باوثق السبل على امامته من بعده في اوثق كتب الشيعه وهو كتاب الكافي الشريف حيث يقول :


الكافي 1 293 باب الإشارة و النص على أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام
....فَلَمَّا بَعَثَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ مُحَمَّداً صلى الله عليه واله أَسْلَمَ لَهُ الْعَقِبُ مِنَ الْمُسْتَحْفِظِينَ وَ كَذَّبَهُ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ وَ دَعَا إِلَى اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ وَ جَاهَدَ فِي سَبِيلِهِ ثُمَّ أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ جَلَّ ذِكْرُهُ عَلَيْهِ أَنْ أَعْلِنْ فَضْلَ وَصِيِّكَ فَقَالَ:
رَبِّ إِنَّ الْعَرَبَ قَوْمٌ جُفَاةٌ لَمْ يَكُنْ فِيهِمْ كِتَابٌ وَ لَمْ يُبْعَثْ إِلَيْهِمْ نَبِيٌّ وَ لَا يَعْرِفُونَ فَضْلَ نُبُوَّاتِ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ عليهم السلام وَ لَا شَرَفَهُمْ وَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِي إِنْ أَنَا أَخْبَرْتُهُمْ بِفَضْلِ أَهْلِ بَيْتِي فَقَالَ اللَّهُ جَلَّ ذِكْرُهُ :
وَ لا تَحْزَنْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَ قُلْ سَلامٌ فَسَوْفَ يَعْلَمُونَ .
فَذَكَرَ مِنْ فَضْلِ وَصِيِّهِ ذِكْراً فَوَقَعَ النِّفَاقُ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ فَعَلِمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله ذَلِكَ وَ مَا يَقُولُونَ فَقَالَ اللَّهُ جَلَّ ذِكْرُهُ:
يَا مُحَمَّدُ وَ لَقَدْ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ يَضِيقُ صَدْرُكَ بِما يَقُولُونَ فَإِنَّهُمْ لا يُكَذِّبُونَكَ وَ لكِنَّ الظَّالِمِينَ بِآياتِ اللَّهِ يَجْحَدُونَ وَ لَكِنَّهُمْ يَجْحَدُونَ بِغَيْرِ حُجَّةٍ لَهُمْ وَ كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ص يَتَأَلَّفُهُمْ وَ يَسْتَعِينُ بِبَعْضِهِمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ وَ لَا يَزَالُ يُخْرِجُ لَهُمْ شَيْئاً فِي فَضْلِ وَصِيِّهِ حَتَّى نَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ السُّورَةُ فَاحْتَجَّ عَلَيْهِمْ حِينَ أُعْلِمَ بِمَوْتِهِ وَ نُعِيَتْ إِلَيْهِ نَفْسُهُ فَقَالَ اللَّهُ جَلَّ ذِكْرُهُ :
فَإِذا فَرَغْتَ فَانْصَبْ وَ إِلى‏ رَبِّكَ فَارْغَبْ يَقُولُ إِذَا فَرَغْتَ فَانْصَبْ عَلَمَكَ وَ أَعْلِنْ وَصِيَّكَ فَأَعْلِمْهُمْ فَضْلَهُ عَلَانِيَةً فَقَالَ صلى الله عليه واله:
مَنْ كُنْتُ مَوْلَاهُ فَعَلِيٌّ مَوْلَاهُ اللَّهُمَّ وَالِ مَنْ وَالَاهُ وَ عَادِ مَنْ عَادَاهُ ثَلَاثَ مَرَّاتٍ ثُمَّ قَالَ :
لَأَبْعَثَنَّ رَجُلًا يُحِبُّ اللَّهَ وَ رَسُولَهُ وَ يُحِبُّهُ اللَّهُ وَ رَسُولُهُ لَيْسَ بِفَرَّارٍ يُعَرِّضُ بِمَنْ رَجَعَ يُجَبِّنُ أَصْحَابَهُ وَ يُجَبِّنُونَهُ وَ قَالَ صلى الله عليه واله عَلِيٌّ سَيِّدُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَ قَالَ عَلِيٌّ عَمُودُ الدِّينِ وَ قَالَ هَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي يَضْرِبُ النَّاسَ بِالسَّيْفِ عَلَى الْحَقِّ بَعْدِي وَ قَالَ الْحَقُّ مَعَ عَلِيٍّ أَيْنَمَا مَالَ وَ قَالَ إِنِّي تَارِكٌ فِيكُمْ أَمْرَيْنِ إِنْ أَخَذْتُمْ بِهِمَا لَنْ تَضِلُّوا كِتَابَ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ وَ أَهْلَ بَيْتِي عِتْرَتِي أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اسْمَعُوا وَ قَدْ بَلَّغْتُ إِنَّكُمْ سَتَرِدُونَ عَلَيَّ الْحَوْضَ فَأَسْأَلُكُمْ عَمَّا فَعَلْتُمْ فِي الثَّقَلَيْنِ وَ الثَّقَلَانِ كِتَابُ اللَّهِ جَلَّ ذِكْرُهُ وَ أَهْلُ بَيْتِي فَلَا تَسْبِقُوهُمْ فَتَهْلِكُوا وَ لَا تُعَلِّمُوهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ أَعْلَمُ مِنْكُمْ فَوَقَعَتِ الْحُجَّةُ بِقَوْلِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله وَ بِالْكِتَابِ الَّذِي يَقْرَأُهُ النَّاسُ فَلَمْ يَزَلْ يُلْقِي فَضْلَ أَهْلِ بَيْتِهِ بِالْكَلَامِ وَ يُبَيِّنُ لَهُمْ بِالْقُرْآنِ :
إِنَّما يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيُذْهِبَ عَنْكُمُ الرِّجْسَ أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ وَ يُطَهِّرَكُمْ تَطْهِيراً وَ قَالَ عَزَّ ذِكْرُهُ وَ اعْلَمُوا أَنَّما غَنِمْتُمْ مِنْ شَيْ‏ءٍ فَأَنَّ لِلَّهِ خُمُسَهُ وَ لِلرَّسُولِ وَ لِذِي الْقُرْبى‏ ثُمَّ قَالَ وَ آتِ ذَا الْقُرْبى‏ حَقَّهُ فَكَانَ عَلِيٌّ عليه السلام وَ كَانَ حَقُّهُ الْوَصِيَّةَ الَّتِي جُعِلَتْ لَهُ وَ الِاسْمَ الْأَكْبَرَ وَ مِيرَاثَ الْعِلْمِ وَ آثَارَ عِلْمِ النُّبُوَّة.
واما البصرة في هذه الفترة كانت...

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 48

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم



من كنت مولاه فهذا على مولاه



الكافي 
عن الامام الصادق عليه السلام في رواية طويلة : 
فَلَقَدْ لَعَمْرِي جَاءَ الْأَثَرُ فِيمَنْ فَعَلَ هَذَا الْفِعْلَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ يَنْصُرُ هَذَا الدِّينَ بِأَقْوَامٍ لَا خَلَاقَ لَهُم‏
وسائل‏الشيعة 
َ أَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى يَنْصُرُ هَذَا الدِّينَ بِأَقْوَامٍ لَا خَلَاقَ لَهُمْ فَلْيَتَّقِ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ امْرُؤٌ وَ لْيَحْذَرْ أَنْ يَكُونَ مِنْهُمْ فَقَدْ بُيِّنَ لَكُمْ وَ لَا عُذْرَ لَكُمْ بَعْدَ الْبَيَانِ فِي الْجَهْلِ وَ لَا قُوَّةَ إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ وَ حَسْبُنَا اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْنَا وَ إِلَيْهِ الْمَصِيرُ 
مستدرك‏الوسائل 
قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله يَنْصُرُ اللَّهُ هَذَا الدِّينَ بِأَقْوَامٍ لَا خَلَاقَ لَهُمْ 
بحارالأنوار 
كَمَا قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُؤَيِّدُ هَذَا الدِّينَ بِأَقْوَامٍ لَا خَلَاقَ لَهُمْ 
الصراطالمستقيم‏
قد قال النبي صلى الله عليه واله إن الله ليؤيد هذا الدين بقوم لا خلاق لهم و بالرجل الفاجر. 
الآن وبعد ان تاملنا هذه الروايات المباركة ؛ وعلمنا ان الله سبحانه وتعالى من سننه ان يؤيد دينه برجال لا دين لهم ؛ وبرجال باطنهم فجور ؛ولكنهم ولعلل معينة يتظاهرون بالدين والصلاح وحب الحق والحقيقة كما هو شان عمر بن عبد العزيز؛ ولكن تظاهره هذا في نفس الوقت تايد للمؤمن في دينه لانه يستفيد من الفرصة وينشر دينه الحق من بين هؤلاء الذين يعملون لصالح الحاكم ورعاية مصالحه ؛ فيتايد الدين الواقعي بهذا الذي لا خلاق له .
وعلى هذه المقدمة ستعرف حال البصرة في زمن عمر بن عبد العزيز ؛ حيث اصبحت من المراكز العلمية المرموقة ومجمع العلماء والمحدثين وهم مستفيدين من الحرية والانفتاح الجديدن ؛ ومنها ظهرت سنن الباري تعالى بتايد دينه بهؤلاء الذين لا خلاق لهم ؛ حيث بدء علماء الشيعه ومحدثيهم باظهار ما امكنهم منه مستفيدين من تلك الحرية الفكرية وان كان يعسر ويصعب عليهم اظهار كل ما ارادوا واحبوا لان الجو الاجتماعي رياحه خلاف مشارع سفن الشيعة ولكن مع ذلك ؛ بُث القليل النافع ؛ الذي بدء يتسرب في عروق من كان بحّاثا عن الحقيقة ؛ وكان أبان يعيش هذه الظروف في زمان امامة الامام الباقر عليه السلام واتصل ابان ...

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 49

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم

م صل علي محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم
من كنت مولاه فهذا على مولاه

وكان أبان قد ورث حب التحقيق الزائد ؛ والاحتياط الشديد ؛ عن كل ما حصّل عليه من المعلومات من استاذه ومربيه البطل النادرة سليم بن قيس وذلك بانه كان يحقق عن جزئيات ما في الكتاب ؛وان تيقّن به بعد ما سمع توثيق الامام عليه السلام زين العابدين روحي فداه ؛ وحيث انه اصبح اليوم من اصحاب الامام الباقر عليه السلام؛ لان الامامة المباركة انتقلت اليه من الامام السجاد سلام الله عليهما ؛ واخذ يعرض عليه احاديث سليم وهو يصدقها كما صدقها ابيه من قبل .
وان أبان لما وصل لهذا اليقين المشرق صوّب رحله الى خالقه واخذ يهيئ زاده لمعاده ؛ فاصبح من العبّاد الذين هم من عمّار الليل والسهر للصلاة والتلاوة والدعاء ؛ وامّا نهاره فكان صائم الجوارح والجوانح يصوم النهار صوما عن؛ الاكل ؛ والشرب ؛والمعصيه؛ وكل ما يضر بدينه لذلك عرفه الناس بصلاحه فاصبح لهم ثقتهم.
ولذلك اصبحت قبيلة بني قيس تفتخر به لانه من مواليها ؛ وتفتخر بان يكون هذا الفقيه المؤمن العابد الزاهد المعروف بالثقة والصدق من مواليها .
وانت تعرف قارئ العزيز ان هذا الامر الجديد والفقيه النفّاع لا يروق لذوق الحكام مهما تظاهروا بالصلاح ؛ثم هو يزاحم مشتهيات الفقهاء الذين هم من الجماجم التي نصب كرسي الطغات عليها ؛ ويلتقطون ما يسقط من فتاتهم عليهم من تحت عرشهم المنصوب فكيف يروق لهم الصبر على مثل ابان الفاضح لهم ؛ والامر الاهم هو ان التشيع ....

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 50
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم




من كنت مولاه فهذا على مولاه

ان الفئة الحاكمة وعلى رأسهم الطواغيت و سحرتهم المتسمّون بالفقهاء ؛ الذين كانوا يسحرون اعين الناس لاتباع الحكام بروايات نسبوها كذبا وزورا لاناس دعْمهم بهذه الاحاديث يكون سببا الى تقويت هؤلاء الحكام وتلك الفئة الحاكمة ؛ ولذلك بدؤا يخافون من اعطاء الشيعه الحرية كما هم مع مؤيديهم من الفقهاء والتفتوا لأمر قد غفوا عنه ؛ وهو انتشار التشيع بشكل ملحوظ وذلك حينما بدء الفقهاء المنورين بنور اهل البيت عليهم السلام استثمار تلك الحرية التى اعطيت لفقهائهم ؛ بان يبث مقدار ما امكنه من التشيع وبيان ما امكنهم من الحقائق الواقعية والاسلام النبوى الخالي من الشوائب ولذلك فان الحكام بعد ان التفتوا لهذه الحقيقه وباستمداد من فقهائهم الحاضرون دوما لنصرتهم قاموا بانجاز امرين للوقوف امام هذا التقدم النوراني :
الامر الاول:
ان الحكام بدؤا اولا بملاحقة الفقهاء الشيعة وملاحقة من يميل اليهم ؛ وبهذه الملاحقة المشؤمة بدئت بتوجيه التهم اليهم والطعن عليهم ؛ فكانوا يلاحظون من ينقل حديثا من احاديث الشيعه او من يميل الى هؤلاء الناقلين لتلك الاحاديث وبواسطة لسانهم وهم الفقهاء التابعين لهم تصب التهم والطعن وكل ما يستطيعوه من الاذي لهؤلاء الشيعه ؛ ومن لم يجدوا للطعن عليهم سبيلا استمدوا العون من لسانهم وهم فقهائهم ؛بان يختلقوا الاكاذيب ويوجهوها الى هؤلاء المظلومين ؛ واما اذا وجدوا كل السبل مغلقة امامهم لتوجيه التهمة علي هؤلاء الفقهاء المنورين نسبوهم الى ما يسقطهم من اعين الناس ؛ وهو انهم يُشيعُون عليه انه مصاب بالنسيان وسوء الضبط
والتخليط ووو الى كثير من تلك التهم ؛ والله المستعان على ما تصفون .
الامر الثاني:

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 52
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم



من كنت مولاه فهذا على مولاه



اما السبب المهم الذي دعاهم لهذه الخطوات التي عملوها ؛ هو انهم وجدوا النور المشرق والعطر العلوي اخذ شذاه يفوح في جميع الارجاء بحيث بدء كلٌ يشمه ويتلذذ بعطره وهذا ما اربك الطغات واسهر ليلهم ؛فاخذوا يخططون للقضاء على الشيعة بتلك التهم ؛ وباسقاط مذهب التشيع من أعين الناس بحيث اصبح من ينتمي اليه مجروحا وان لم يكون للشيطان هدفا ؛ بل كان معروفا بالتقوى والصلاح .
وبهذا وقفوا امام المد الشيعي في اوساط الناس .
نعم قارئي العزيز نأسف معا من هذه الخطط لانها شملت بطلنا المحقق التقي الورع الزاهد أبان حيث وجُهت له التهم لانه كان من ابرز الفقهاء الذين عملوا على بث التشيع بلسان العمل لا بلسان الافواه والجدل .
وكان من فقهاء السلاطين ووعاظ الشياطين الذين وقفوا ضد أبان هو سفيان الثوري ؛ الا لعنة الله على الظالمين .
وهو من الذين وجهوا التهم لأبان الورع لما اطلعوا على تشيعه ومما يبكي الصخر الصم الصلاب ان هذه التهم بقيت الى يومنا هذا ويمضغها بعض من لم يعرف حقائق الامور من الشيعة .
وكذلك شعبة بن الحجاج من الذين وجهوا التهم نحو ابان ولم يقصروا في مهمة اسقاطه بكل ما عندهم من القوى والنفوذ للحط من مقامه السامى وتجهيل الناس عنه ؛وبالفعل اثروا تاثيرا بالغا الى يومنا سواء في اوساطهم واوساط بعض الشيعة كما قلنا سابقا؛
تعال معي قارئي العزيز لنعرف من هو سفيان الثوري الذي جرح الصرح العظيم والطود المشرق لأبان العزيز وبقي اثره في كتب الرجال ليومك هذا...

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 53
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم


من كنت مولاه فهذا على مولاه
تعالوا اخوتي واخواتي القراء الاعزاء لنعرف من هو سفيان الثوري الذي لازال خيوطه العنكبوتيه تحيط باسم بطلنا العزيز ابان وان من الشيعه مع الاسف يرى تلك الخيوط العنكبوتيه خيوط حرير يا للعجب ويحط من قدر ابان وقدر ما نقله من كتاب سليم اما ما قاله الماهر المتخصص البارع الرائع في التحقيق عن هذا الثوري في كتابه 
مستدركات علم رجال الحديث - الشيخ علي النمازي الشاهرودي - ج 4 - ص 89 - 90
8 - سفيان الثوري : مذموم ، ملعون ، من الصوفية ، آثر الحياة الدنيا على الآخرة ومن كان كذا ، يحشر أعمى يوم القيامة. وبالجملة هو كذاب ، مدلس ، مزور ، مراء ، خبيث ، جعال للأكاذيب على مولانا الإمام الصادق عليه السلام ، كما ذكره كش . مات في أول سنة 161.. وفي السفينة رواية في ذمه وكلمات ابن حجر- الناصبي - : إنه ثقة عابد إمام حجة من رؤوس الطبقة السابعة وكان ربما دلس .
و العجب من اعترافه بتدليسه وتوثيقه . وفي مجمع البحرين أن سفيان الثوري كان في شرطة هشام بن عبد الملك و هو ممن شهد قتل زيد بن علي بن الحسين فإما أن يكون ممن قتله أو أعان عليه أو خذله . انتهى . 
الان التفتم اعزائي من هو الثوري ؛ اذن تعالوا لنرى مواقفه السيئة الادب مع امامنا الصادق عليه السلام لنزداد له بغضا ولابان حبا ؛ حيث ورد عنه في اصح كتب الشيعه مثل الكافي للكليني رحمه الله روايات مفصلة عن سوء ادبه واعتقاده وسلوكه وعدم تورعه وعدم خوفه من المنتقم الجبار العزيز الحكيم ....

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 54

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم
من كنت مولاه فهذا على مولاه

القارئ العزيز تعال معي لنجلس امام هذه الرواية التي تبين حقيقة سفيان الثوري :
الكافي:
قَالَ سُفْيَانُ الثَّوْرِيُّ اذْهَبْ بِنَا إِلَى جَعْفَرِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ.
قَالَ فَذَهَبْتُ مَعَهُ إِلَيْهِ فَوَجَدْنَاهُ قَدْ رَكِبَ دَابَّتَهُ فَقَالَ لَهُ سُفْيَانُ :
يَا بَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ حَدِّثْنَا بِحَدِيثِ خُطْبَةِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله فِي مَسْجِدِ الْخَيْفِ .
قَالَ :
دَعْنِي حَتَّى أَذْهَبَ فِي حَاجَتِي فَإِنِّي قَدْ رَكِبْتُ فَإِذَا جِئْتُ حَدَّثْتُكَ .
فَقَالَ :
أَسْأَلُكَ بِقَرَابَتِكَ مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله لَمَّا حَدَّثْتَنِي .
قَالَ :
فَنَزَلَ.
فَقَالَ:
مُرْ لِي بِدَوَاةٍ وَ قِرْطَاسٍ حَتَّى أُثْبِتَهُ فَدَعَا بِهِ ثُمَّ قَالَ :
اكْتُبْ بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ خُطْبَةُ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله فِي مَسْجِدِ الْخَيْفِ :
نَضَّرَ اللَّهُ عَبْداً سَمِعَ مَقَالَتِي فَوَعَاهَا وَ بَلَّغَهَا مَنْ لَمْ تَبْلُغْهُ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ لِيُبَلِّغِ الشَّاهِدُ الْغَائِبَ فَرُبَّ حَامِلِ فِقْهٍ لَيْسَ بِفَقِيهٍ وَ رُبَّ حَامِلِ فِقْهٍ إِلَى مَنْ هُوَ أَفْقَهُ مِنْهُ ثَلَاثٌ لَا يُغِلُّ عَلَيْهِنَّ قَلْبُ امْرِئٍ مُسْلِمٍ إِخْلَاصُ الْعَمَلِ لِلَّهِ وَ النَّصِيحَةُ لِأَئِمَّةِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَ اللُّزُومُ لِجَمَاعَتِهِمْ فَإِنَّ دَعْوَتَهُمْ مُحِيطَةٌ مِنْ وَرَائِهِمْ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ إِخْوَةٌ تَتَكَافَأُ دِمَاؤُهُمْ وَ هُمْ يَدٌ عَلَى مَنْ سِوَاهُمْ يَسْعَى بِذِمَّتِهِمْ أَدْنَاهُمْ
فَكَتَبَهُ ثُمَّ عَرَضَهُ عَلَيْهِ وَ رَكِبَ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام وَ جِئْتُ أَنَا وَ سُفْيَانُ فَلَمَّا كُنَّا فِي بَعْضِ الطَّرِيقِ فَقَالَ لِي :
كَمَا أَنْتَ حَتَّى أَنْظُرَ فِي هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ فَقُلْتُ لَهُ :
قَدْ وَ اللَّهِ أَلْزَمَ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام رَقَبَتَكَ شَيْئاً لَا يَذْهَبُ مِنْ رَقَبَتِكَ أَبَداً.
فَقَالَ:
وَ أَيُّ شَيْ‏ءٍ ذَلِكَ؟؟
فَقُلْتُ لَهُ :
ثَلَاثٌ لَا يُغِلُّ عَلَيْهِنَّ قَلْبُ امْرِئٍ مُسْلِمٍ إِخْلَاصُ الْعَمَلِ لِلَّهِ قَدْ عَرَفْنَاهُ وَ النَّصِيحَةُ لِأَئِمَّةِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ مَنْ هَؤُلَاءِ الْأَئِمَّةُ الَّذِينَ يَجِبُ عَلَيْنَا نَصِيحَتُهُمْ؟
مُعَاوِيَةُ بْنُ أَبِي سُفْيَانَ وَ يَزِيدُ بْنُ مُعَاوِيَةَ وَ مَرْوَانُ بْنُ الْحَكَمِ وَ كُلُّ مَنْ لَا تَجُوزُ شَهَادَتُهُ عِنْدَنَا وَ لَا تَجُوزُ الصَّلَاةُ خَلْفَهُمْ ؛ وَ قَوْلُهُ وَ اللُّزُومُ لِجَمَاعَتِهِمْ فَأَيُّ الْجَمَاعَةِ ؟
مُرْجِئٌ يَقُولُ مَنْ لَمْ يُصَلِّ وَ لَمْ يَصُمْ وَ لَمْ يَغْتَسِلْ مِنْ جَنَابَةٍ وَ هَدَمَ الْكَعْبَةَ وَ نَكَحَ أُمَّهُ فَهُوَ عَلَى إِيمَانِ جَبْرَئِيلَ وَ مِيكَائِيلَ أَوْ قَدَرِيٌّ؟
يَقُولُ لَا يَكُونُ مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ وَ يَكُونُ مَا شَاءَ إِبْلِيسُ أَوْ حَرُورِيٌّ؟
يَبْرَأُ مِنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ وَ شَهِدَ عَلَيْهِ بِالْكُفْرِ أَوْ جَهْمِيٌّ؟
يَقُولُ إِنَّمَا هِيَ مَعْرِفَةُ اللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ لَيْسَ الْإِيمَانُ شَيْ‏ءٌ غَيْرَهَا.
قَالَ:
وَيْحَكَ وَ أَيَّ شَيْ‏ءٍ يَقُولُونَ؟
فَقُلْتُ :
يَقُولُونَ:
إِنَّ عَلِيَّ بْنَ أَبِي طَالِبٍ وَ اللَّهِ الْإِمَامُ الَّذِي يَجِبُ عَلَيْنَا نَصِيحَتُهُ وَ لُزُومُ جَمَاعَتِهِمْ أَهْلُ بَيْتِهِ .
قَالَ:
فَأَخَذَ الْكِتَابَ فَخَرَقَهُ ثُمَّ قَالَ لَا تُخْبِرْ بِهَا أَحَدا
هل لاحظتم ؛ بعد ذلك الاصرار على الامام عليه السلام ليذكر له الخطبة؛ والان وقد وضح له الحق بدل ان يشكر الله على الهدايه؛ يخرق الكتاب مهينا بعمله قول الرسول الكريم وابنه الصادق صلى الله عليهم اجمعين ويعرض عن كل ماعرف من الحق .
هذا من الذين عادوا أبان .
سياتي البحث ان شاء الله في الحلقات القادمة عن ابان مفصلا وبحثنا مع من ضعفه وعلل التضعيف ورد التضعيف بصوره واضحة وجلية.

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 55
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم
من كنت مولاه فهذا على مولاه
ان هذا الجو التعتيمي ؛وبث الظلمات في الارجاء ؛ لطمس معالم التشيع ؛ اثر كما اخبرناك تاثيرا بالغا في كتب الرجال حيث شوه أباننا العزيز ؛ ولذلك تجده في كتب الرجال لاتباع اهل السقيفه مشوه السمعه ؛ وتبعهم بعض الشيعة ؛ بينما جزى الله العلماء الاطياب الذين يسهرون الليل ويدبون في النهار للذب عن الحقائق وبيانها كماهي في الواقع ؛ لا كما يصورها مشتهيات الحكام ؛ وقد فصلوا كل التفصيل عن أبان الذي هو سبب تضعيف كتاب سليم ؛ واثبتوا جزاهم الله كل خير ورضي عنهم بان اصل تضعيف أبان منبعه من هؤلاء الاتباع للسقيفة ؛و لو عرفنا انهم يعتبرون التشيع اعظم جريمة بالنسبة لهم ؛ فكيف لا يضعّفوه وهو من فقهائهم ومن الذين عملوا كل جهدهم ليبثوا النور بين الناس .
وان المصدر الوحيد الذي استفيد منه وهو للمحقق المبدع في تحقيقه الرائع غاية الروعة الشيخ محمد باقر الانصاري الزنجناني الخوئيني حفظه الله بحفظه ورعاه برعايته قد حصل على جائزة افضل كتاب السنة ؛ لعام 1374 هجري شمسي في دولة الجمهورية الاسلامية الايرانية ؛ وانتم تعلمون لا تعطى هذه الجائزة الا لمن يمركتابه على لجان متعدد ثم بعد قبولها من كل الجهات تعطى الجائزه له والجائزة تعني انه لم يؤلف في تلك السنة كتاب افضل منه من كل الكتب التي تعرض على اللجان .
وفي هذا الكتاب الذي سهر عليه المحقق اثنا عشر سنه جزاه الله خيرا بيّن كل الحقائق ؛ وبعد بيانها ادت الى تغير نظرت الكثير ممن لم يكن عنده اطلاع بحقيقة الامر فوثقوا الكتاب باحسن توثيق ؛ وفي هذا الكتاب البحث الوافر عن ابان والذي يزيل كل شبهة عنه بحيث تبان الحقيقة كل بيان.
وقد تبع سفيان الثوري من اتى من بعدهم من الرجاليين العامة واقتصوا اثره في تاليفهم الرجالي في التضعيف ومن هؤلاء المقلدين له هم ؛ الجوزجاني ؛وابو حاتم ؛ وابن عدي ؛وابن حبان ؛ والنسائي ؛ وابن حجر .
واما أبان ...

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 56
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم


من كنت مولاه فهذا على مولاه
اما أبان فلم يهتم اي اهتمام لما واجهوه من المعارضات الخشنة ؛ ولم يبالي بما اتهموه هؤلاء ؛ لانه كان يعلم أبان ان له عندهم اثم عظيم وهو متمسك به لا يتركه ؛ وان ضحى بروحه ومهجته من اجل التمسك بذلك الاثم وهو تشيعه والنضال من اجل بثه ؛ فمادام هو يعرف الحقيقة ويعرف علة عدائهم وتهمه له فلاتخذه في الله لومة لائم ؛فليصنعوا ما احبوا وما شاؤا فبقي صامدا مكافحا ومناضلا من اجل الوفاء لامامه امير المؤمنين عليه السلام والتمسك بوصية الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه واله في اهل بيته ؛ وكان من الذين اظهروا بغض امير المؤمنين عليه السلام هو الحسن البصري ؛فواجهه أبان مذكرا له نفاقه ؛ لانه كان يظهر الولاء لامير المؤمنين عليه السلام اول دخول ابان للبصره ؛ وان الحسن البصري مذموم جدا في كتب الرجال واي كتاب منها احببت فراجع لتجده شخصية متذبذه ومنافقه مذمومه غير مؤدب مع امام زمانه وسانقل لكم روايتين عن ذمه عن اهل البيت عليهم السلام :
الرواية الاولى :
بحارالأنوار عن : 
إعلام الورى:
‏ رُوِيَ أَنَّ عَلِيَّ بْنَ الْحُسَيْنِ عليه السلام رَأَى يَوْماً الْحَسَنَ الْبَصْرِيَّ وَ هُوَ يَقُصُّ عِنْدَ الْحَجَرِ الْأَسْوَدِ فَقَالَ لَهُ عليه السلام أَتَرْضَى يَا حَسَنُ نَفْسَكَ لَلْمَوْتِ؟
قَالَ:
لَا.
قَالَ:
فَعَمَلَكَ لِلْحِسَابِ؟؟
قَالَ:
لَا
قَالَ:
فَثَمَّ دَارٌ لِلْعَمَلِ غَيْرُ هَذِهِ الدَّارِ؟؟
قَالَ:
لَا
قَالَ :
فَلِلَّهِ فِي أَرْضِهِ مَعَاذٌ غَيْرُ هَذَا الْبَيْتِ؟
قَالَ:
لَا
قَالَ:
فَلِمَ تَشْغَلُ النَّاسَ عَنِ الطَّوَافِ؟؟
وَ قِيلَ لَهُ يَوْماً إِنَّ الْحَسَنَ الْبَصْرِيَّ قَالَ لَيْسَ الْعَجَبُ مِمَّنْ هَلَكَ كَيْفَ هَلَكَ وَ إِنَّمَا الْعَجَبُ مِمَّنْ نَجَا كَيْفَ نَجَا فَقَالَ عليه السلام أَنَا أَقُول :
لَيْسَ الْعَجَبُ مِمَّنْ نَجَا كَيْفَ نَجَا وَ أَمَّا الْعَجَبُ مِمَّنْ هَلَكَ كَيْفَ هَلَكَ مَعَ سَعَةِ رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ 
واما الرواية الثانية:

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل57
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم



من كنت مولاه فهذا على مولاه


واما الرواية الثانية
بحارالأنوار 24 
الإحتجاج‏:
عَنْ أَبِي حَمْزَةَ الثُّمَالِيِّ قَالَ أَتَى الْحَسَنُ الْبَصْرِيُّ أَبَا جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام فَقَالَ:
جِئْتُكَ لِأَسْأَلَكَ عَنْ أَشْيَاءَ مِنْ كِتَابِ اللَّهِ فَقَالَ لَهُ أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام أَ لَسْتَ فَقِيهَ أَهْلِ الْبَصْرَةِ؟؟
قَالَ:
قَدْ يُقَالُ ذَلِكَ!
فَقَالَ لَهُ أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام:
هَلْ بِالْبَصْرَةِ أَحَدٌ تَأْخُذُ عَنْهُ؟؟
قَالَ :
لَا.
قَالَ:
فَجَمِيعُ أَهْلِ الْبَصْرَةِ يَأْخُذُونَ عَنْكَ؟؟
قَالَ:
نَعَمْ.
فَقَالَ لَهُ أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام:
سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ لَقَدْ تَقَلَّدْتَ عَظِيماً مِنَ الْأَمْرِ بَلَغَنِي عَنْكَ أَمْرٌ فَمَا أَدْرِي أَ كَذَاكَ أَنْتَ أَمْ يُكْذَبُ عَلَيْكَ؟؟!!
قَالَ:
مَا هُوَ؟؟
قَالَ:
زَعَمُوا أَنَّكَ تَقُولُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ خَلَقَ الْعِبَادَ فَفَوَّضَ إِلَيْهِمْ أُمُورَهُمْ؟!
قَالَ :
فَسَكَتَ الْحَسَنُ فَقَالَ:
أَ فَرَأَيْتَ مَنْ قَالَ اللَّهُ لَهُ فِي كِتَابِهِ إِنَّكَ آمِنٌ هَلْ عَلَيْهِ خَوْفٌ بَعْدَ هَذَا الْقَوْلِ؟؟
فَقَالَ الْحَسَنُ:
لَا.
فَقَالَ أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام :
إِنِّي أَعْرِضُ عَلَيْكَ آيَةً وَ أُنْهِي إِلَيْكَ خَطْباً وَ لَا أَحْسَبُكَ إِلَّا وَ قَدْ فَسَّرْتَهُ عَلَى غَيْرِ وَجْهِهِ فَإِنْ كُنْتَ فَعَلْتَ ذَلِكَ فَقَدْ هَلَكْتَ وَ أَهْلَكْتَ.
فَقَالَ لَهُ :
مَا هُوَ؟؟
قَالَ :
أَرَأَيْتَ حَيْثُ يَقُولُ :
وَ جَعَلْنا بَيْنَهُمْ وَ بَيْنَ الْقُرَى الَّتِي بارَكْنا فِيها قُرىً ظاهِرَةً وَ قَدَّرْنا فِيهَا السَّيْرَ سِيرُوا فِيها لَيالِيَ وَ أَيَّاماً آمِنِينَ يَا حَسَنُ بَلَغَنِي أَنَّكَ أَفْتَيْتَ النَّاسَ فَقُلْتَ هِيَ مَكَّةُ فَقَالَ أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام:
فَهَلْ يُقْطَعُ عَلَى مَنْ حَجَّ مَكَّةَ وَ هَلْ يَخَافُ أَهْلُ مَكَّةَ وَ هَلْ تَذْهَبُ أَمْوَالُهُمْ فَمَتَى يَكُونُونَ آمِنِينَ؟؟
بَلْ فِينَا ضَرَبَ اللَّهُ الْأَمْثَالَ فِي الْقُرْآنِ فَنَحْنُ الْقُرَى الَّتِي بَارَكَ اللَّهُ فِيهَا وَ ذَلِكَ قَوْلُ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ فَمَنْ أَقَرَّ بِفَضْلِنَا حَيْثُ أَمَرَهُمُ اللَّهُ أَنْ يَأْتُونَا فَقَالَ وَ جَعَلْنا بَيْنَهُمْ وَ بَيْنَ الْقُرَى الَّتِي بارَكْنا فِيها أَيْ جَعَلْنَا بَيْنَهُمْ وَ بَيْنَ شِيعَتِهِمُ الْقُرَى الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا قُرىً ظاهِرَةً وَ الْقُرَى الظَّاهِرَةُ الرُّسُلُ وَ النَّقَلَةُ عَنَّا إِلَى شِيعَتِنَا وَ فُقَهَاءُ شِيعَتِنَا إِلَى شِيعَتِنَا وَ قَوْلُهُ وَ قَدَّرْنا فِيهَا السَّيْرَ فَالسَّيْرُ مَثَلٌ لِلْعِلْمِ سِيرُوا بِهِ لَيالِيَ وَ أَيَّاماً مَثَلٌ لِمَا يَسِيرُ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ فِي اللَّيَالِي وَ الْأَيَّامِ عَنَّا إِلَيْهِمْ فِي الْحَلَالِ وَ الْحَرَامِ وَ الْفَرَائِضِ وَ الْأَحْكَامِ آمِنِينَ فِيهَا إِذَا أَخَذُوا مِنْ مَعْدِنِهَا الَّذِي أُمِرُوا أَنْ يَأْخُذُوا مِنْهُ آمِنِينَ مِنَ الشَّكِّ وَ الضَّلَالِ وَ النُّقْلَةِ مِنَ الْحَرَامِ إِلَى الْحَلَالِ لِأَنَّهُمْ أَخَذُوا الْعِلْمَ مِمَّنْ وَجَبَ لَهُمْ بِأَخْذِهِمْ إِيَّاهُ عَنْهُمُ الْمَغْفِرَةَ لِأَنَّهُمْ أَهْلُ مِيرَاثِ الْعِلْمِ مِنْ آدَمَ إِلَى حَيْثُ انْتَهَوْا ذُرِّيَّةٌ مُصْطَفَاةٌ بَعْضُهَا مِنْ بَعْضٍ فَلَمْ يَنْتَهِ الِاصْطِفَاءُ إِلَيْكُمْ بَلْ إِلَيْنَا انْتَهَى وَ نَحْنُ تِلْكَ الذُّرِّيَّةُ لَا أَنْتَ وَ لَا أَشْبَاهُكَ يَا حَسَنُ فَلَوْ قُلْتُ لَكَ حِينَ ادَّعَيْتَ مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ وَ لَيْسَ إِلَيْكَ يَا جَاهِلَ أَهْلِ الْبَصْرَةِ لَمْ أَقُلْ فِيكَ إِلَّا مَا عَلِمْتُهُ مِنْكَ وَ ظَهَرَ لِي عَنْكَ وَ إِيَّاكَ أَنْ تَقُولَ بِالتَّفْوِيضِ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ جَلَّ وَ عَزَّ لَمْ يُفَوِّضِ الْأَمْرَ إِلَى خَلْقِهِ وَهْناً مِنْهُ وَ ضَعْفاً وَ لَا أَجْبَرَهُمْ عَلَى مَعَاصِيهِ ظُلْماً وَ الْخَبَرُ طَوِيلٌ أَخَذْنَا مِنْهُ مَوْضِعَ الْحَاجَة.
قارئي العزيز:
وهذا من الذين وقفوا في وجه أبان فهل يقبله عقلك ويرضاه ضميرك ان ترد أبان لتهم امثال الحسن البصرى؟؟؟

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف  
اويس القرني 
يعطيك العافية  
موفق الى كل خير  
طرح  اكثر من رائع   
دمتي بود

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل58
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم


من كنت مولاه فهذا على مولاه
والان لنعرف ما يقوله المحقق البارع النمازي حول الحسن البصري لانه ينقل لنا رحمة الله عليه حصيلة ابحاثه الرجالية وبحثه ونتيجة بحثه والذى هو :
مستدركات علم رجال الحديث - الشيخ علي النمازي الشاهرودي - ج 2 - ص 357 - 358
هو ابن يسار ، أبو سعيد بن أبي الحسن البصري الأنصاري ، مولى زيد ابن ثابت الأنصاري ، أخو سعيد وعمارة ، أمهم خيرة مولاة أم سلمة زوجة النبي . أدرك زمن النبي وله عشر سنين تقريبا ، مات في رجب سنة 110 وله 89 سنة . قال أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام له ::
أسبغ الوضوء ، فقال : لقد قتلت بالأمس رجالا كانوا يسبغون الوضوء .
، قال ::
وإنك لحزين عليهم ؟
قال : نعم ، قال : :
فأطال الله حزنك . . . إلى آخره . فكان حزينا إلى آخر عمره .
. وقال مولانا أمير المؤمنين صلوات الله عليه في حق الحسن البصري ::
إن لكل قوم سامريا ، وهذا سامري هذه الأمة ، أما أنه لا يقول : لا مساس ، ولكنه يقول : لا قتال ، قاله بعد قتال أهل البصرة كما في احتجاج الطبرسي في احتجاجه عليهم . وبالجملة كان منحرفا عن أهل البيت عليهم افضل الصلوات ، مذموما عندهم ، وكان مخلطا في عقائده ، وذكرنا في مستدرك سفينة ط 1 ج 2 ، في محل اسمه ذمومه ومكاتبته إلى مولانا الحسن المجتبى عليه السلام يسأله عن القدر ، فأجابه مع ما ذمه ، وذكرنا فيه احتجاج مولانا السجاد صلوات الله عليه . 
وقد ذكرنا الحديث في الفصل السابق

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل59

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم
من كنت مولاه فهذا على مولاه

رحم الله أبانا؛وجزاه الله خير الجزاء ؛ عن كل بحاث للحقيقة ؛لان هذا الرجل الشجاع الذي وقف امام كل تلك التهم والاذي والاهانات لمعتقده ؛ ولم يبالي بها ؛ بل اهتم بتحقيق الكتاب تحقيقا مهما ؛ لانه اخذ يسئل عن جزئيات بعض الاحداث ؛ويضيف ما يحصله على كتاب استاذه رحمة الله عليه سليم البطل .
وانه راعى قوانين التحقيق وامانة النقل فانه يشير الى ان هذا من تحقيقه واضافته؛ فتميز تحقيقه عن كلام سليم.
وكما اشرنا سابقا ان أبان هو تربية سليم البحّاث ؛ فورث هذه الصفه من استاذه ؛ وكان شديد البحث والتنقيب عن جزئيات كل حادث مهم .
وان الفارق جدا كبير بين تحقيقنا للكتاب ؛ وتحقيق أبان ؛ لان ابان كان ياخذ الحديث من المعصوم عليه السلام الذي عايشه مباشرتا لا بواسطة فاين تحقيقنا من تحقيق ابان ؟؟ ؛ كمن ياخذ الماء من الانهار النابعة من العين؛ والآخذ للماء من النبع نفسه؛ فلفارق لايقاس؛ وكله خير وبركه وكل بحسبه .
ولما انتقل ابان رحمة الله عليه من الامام الباقر عليه السلام بعد شهادته الى الامام الصادق عليه السلام اخذ يتطلع الى هدفه المهم والي ما هو حاصله وحصاد تعبه وهو انه ...

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل60
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم



من كنت مولاه فهذا على مولاه
ولما انتقل ابان رحمة الله عليه من الامام الباقر عليه السلام بعد شهادته الى الامام الصادق عليه السلام اخذ يتطلع الى هدفه المهم والي ما هو حاصله وحصاد تعبه .
كان يفكر ليل نهار بكتابه الحبيب الذي قضى سليم زهرة عمره الشريف في جمعه وتوثيقه والتضحية من اجل ايصاله الى من يخوض الغمار من اجل ان يجد بصيص النور ونوافذ مطلة على الحق الواقع ؛ وكذلك هو تابع مسير استاذه ومربيه واصبح هو سليم الثاني للتضحية من اجل الاحتياط للكتاب ولما في الكتاب ولايصاله امانة للاجيال المتطلعة في المستقبل لمعرة الحق .
وكان عمره بلغ مبلغا يحق له ان يقلق لكتابه حيث بلغ في سنة 138 الى 76 سنة من عمره المبارك الذي قضاه درعا يصد به هجمات الحسّاد واهل الشك والريب ؛ والاعداء لامير المؤمنين عليه السلام .
فكان يراقب من قريب رقابة من يكون هادفا في التطلع الى اصحاب الامام الصادق عليه السلام لكي يجد الضالة النشودة التي لها الاهلية الكاملة في حمل الامانة العظيمة هذه ؛ ومن له مزاج التضحية والتحمل ليكون ثالث القوم الذين حملوا مشعل النار وكابدوا من اجل تنوير الحقيقة للناس ؛ المستحقين الاستضائه بنور الحق ؛ ومن عجيب تسديد الله المبهر الذي به يزداد المؤمن يقينا بان الانسان لا يترك سدى بل ....

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 61

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم

من كنت مولاه فهذا على مولاه



Gوَ ما رَمَيْتَ إِذْ رَمَيْتَ وَ لكِنَّ اللَّهَ رَمى‏ وَ لِيُبْلِيَ الْمُؤْمِنينَ مِنْهُ بَلاءً حَسَناً إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَميعٌ عَليمٌ



G‏وَ لِلَّهِ غَيْبُ السَّماواتِ وَ الْأَرْضِ وَ إِلَيْهِ يُرْجَعُ الْأَمْرُ كُلُّهُ فَاعْبُدْهُ وَ تَوَكَّلْ عَلَيْهِ وَ ما رَبُّكَ بِغافِلٍ
عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ



Gأَ يَحْسَبُ الْإِنْسانُ أَنْ يُتْرَكَ سُدى
ومن عجيب تسديد الله المبهر الذي به يزداد المؤمن يقينا ؛ بان الانسان لا يترك سدى ؛واليه يرجع الامر كله وان كل رميه الله قد رماها .
لان مثل كتاب سليم الذي يبين المنعطف الاكبر في الاسلام من وحي وتنصيب ونص ووصاية الى حكم بالغلبة والقوة وتبرير اي وسيلة من اجل الغاية ؛ كيف لا يسدد وكيف لا يرجع امره الى المختار لمن لهم الخيرة وكيف لا يكون رمية سليم مسدده من الله تعالى وكيف لا يكون امر ابان يعود الى من له الامر كله .
لذلك نجد ان ابان وهو يبحث ويراقب بجد اصحاب الامام الصادق عليه السلام ليرى من هو الاهل لحمل هذه الامانة واذا بسليم يظهر من وراء نافذة البرزخ ليرينا ما نتيقن به بتلك الايات الكريمة من الكريم المتعال فيوصي ابان بهذه الرؤيا:
lfيا أبان ؛ انك ميت في ايامك هذه فاتق الله في وديعتي ولا تضيعها وفِ لي بما ضمنت من كتمانك ولا تضعها الا عند رجل من شيعة على بن ابي طالب صلوات الله عليه واله له دين وحسبif
وهذه من الرؤيات الصادقة التي ورد في القرآن الكريم عنها وعن امثالها في تفسير هذه الاية المباركة:

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> الفصل60
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> من كنت مولاه فهذا على مولاه
> 
> ...



  ثالث القوم الذين حملوا مشعل النار 
الصحيح 
ثالث القوم الذين حملوا مشعل النور

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 62
kبسم الله الرحمن الرحيمk
fاللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهمf
gمن كنت مولاه فهذا على مولاهgوهذه من الرؤيات الصادقة التي ورد في القرآن الكريم عنها وعن امثالها في تفسير هذه الاية المباركة:
قوله سبحانه:
hلَهُمُ الْبُشْرى‏ فِي الْحَياةِ الدُّنْياh
قال المفسرون: يعني الرؤيا الصالحة .

مستدرك‏الوسائل 5 
gقَالَ سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صل الله عليه واله يَقُولُ:
الرُّؤْيَا الصَّالِحَةُ مِنَ اللَّهِ فَإِذَا رَأَى أَحَدُكُمْ مَا يُحِبُّ فَلَا يُحَدِّثْ بِهَا إِلَّا مَنْ يُحِبُّ وَ إِذَا رَأَى رُؤْيَا مَكْرُوهَةً فَلْيَتْفُلْ عَنْ يَسَارِهِ (ثَلَاثاً) وَ لْيَتَعَوَّذْ مِنْ شَرِّ الشَّيْطَانِ [وَ شَرِّهَا] وَ لَا يُحَدِّثْ بِهَا أَحَداً فَإِنَّهَا لَنْ تَضُرَّهُ .

بحارالأنوار 
g الرؤيا الصالحة يراها المؤمن أو ترى له وَ فِي الْآخِرَةِ بالجنة و هي ما تبشرهم الملائكة عند خروجهم من القبور و في القيامة إلى أن يدخلوا الجنة يبشرونهم بها حالا بعد حال و هو المروي عن أبي جعفر عليه السلام‏

بحارالأنوار 
g وَ عَنْ أَبِي الطُّفَيْلِ عَنْهُ صل الله عليه واله قَالَ:
لَا نُبُوَّةَ بَعْدِي إِلَّا الْمُبَشِّرَاتُ قِيلَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَ مَا الْمُبَشِّرَاتُ؟؟
قَالَ : الرُّؤْيَا الصَّالِحَةُ .
عدةالداعي 
gو عنه عليه السلامالرؤيا الصالحة من الله و الحلم من الشيطان .

عوالي ‏اللآلي 
gو قال عليه السلام:
الرؤيا الصالحة جزء من سبعين جزءا من النبوة .

غررالحكم 
gالرؤيا الصالحة إحدى البشارتين .

متشابه‏القرآن 
gقوله سبحانه لَهُمُ الْبُشْرى‏ فِي الْحَياةِ الدُّنْياقال المفسرون:
يعني الرؤيا الصالحة
اذن الذي نستفيده من الاية الشريفة ؛ والروايات المفسرة لها ؛ ان الرؤيا الصالحة من الله سبحانه ؛ في بشارة المؤمن ؛فان كان هذا هو لبشارة المؤمن في ذاته؛ فما تقول في الرؤيا التي تخص حقا قد غصب ؛ وحق قد زرع في كتاب؛ ليعطي نتاجه لتسير البشر الى الله سبحانه على الصراط المستقيم الذي هو رسمه للبشر :
gوَ اللَّهُ غالِبٌ عَلى‏ أَمْرِهِ وَ لكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لا يَعْلَمُونَ g

----------


## جنون الذكريات

يسلموووووووووو

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل63
gبسم الله الرحمن الرحيمs
gاللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهمs
من كنت مولاه فهذا على مولاهsgيا أبان ؛ انك ميت في ايامك هذه فاتق الله في وديعتي ولا تضيعها وفِ لي بما ضمنت من كتمانك ولا تضعها الا عند رجل من شيعة على بن ابي طالب صلوات الله عليه واله له دين وحسبs
وهذه الرؤيا الصادقة المسددة من الله تعالى لأبان زادت في عزم أبان في الدقة والسرعة للعثور على ذلك السعيد ؛ ذو الحظ العظيم الذي سيوفق ليكون ثالث الناقلين للامانة العظيمة للاجيال القادمة والتي تفتح لهم النوافذ المنورة؛ التي تطلهم على ما جري بعد الرسول صلى الله عليه واله وكانهم ؛ هم من عاصروا الاحداث كما سنقرء ونشرح لكم الكتاب ان شاء الله تعالى ؛ وستعرفون ما تحمله آل البيت عليهم السلام من اضغان واحقاد ؛ من اناس لا خلاق لهم .
واخذ يشعر أبان بمسؤلية اعظم واكثر؛ لان سليم نبهه بانه قريب اللحاق به وسيواجهة في عالم البرزخ فان التقى به ماذا سيقول له لو قصر في حق امانته ؛ ثم ان وقف يوم لقاء الله تعالى امام الباري المنتقم فماذا سيجيب لو كان غير مهتما بالامانة ؟؟
احسنت يا أبان ايها الشجاع الحكيم لانك وفّقت في الاختيار فنشكر الله تعالى معك لحسن دقتك وجودة فكرك.
نعم هكذا ابان وظننا فيه؛ لقد اختار شيخ الشيعة في البصرة ؛وكان الوجه المنور ذوالطلعة البهية في هذا البلد وهو....

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل64
gبسم الله الرحمن الرحيمs
gاللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهمs

gمن كنت مولاه فهذا على مولاهs
نعم هكذا ابان وظننا فيه؛ لقد اختار شيخ الشيعة في البصرة ؛وكان الوجه المنّور ذوالطلعة البهية في هذا البلد وهو:
\عمر بن اذينة j
تعالوا معي قرائي الاعزاء لنرى ماذا يقول عنه علماء الدراية والرجاليين.
مستدركات علم رجال الحديث - الشيخ علي النمازي الشاهرودي - ج 6 - ص 77 - 78
عمر بن أذينة : شيخ جليل ثقة بالاتفاق . وهو من أصحاب الصادق والكاظم صلوات الله عليهما . واسمه عمر بن محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن أذينة ، كما عنونه النجاشي والعلامة و صرح به المجلسي .. ...
ومن كتاب الخلاصه :
2 - عمر بن محمد بن أذينة 
بضم الهمزة و فتح الذال المعجمة و سكون الياء المنقطة تحتها نقطتين و فتح النون ؛ شيخ من أصحابنا البصريين و وجههم روى عن أبي عبد الله عليه السلام مكاتبته له كتاب الفرائض و كان ثقةصحيحا.
قال الكشي: قال حمدويه: سمعت أشياخي منهم العبيدي و غيره: أن ابن أذينة كوفي و كان هرب من المهدي و مات باليمن فلذلك لم يرو عنه كثير. و يقال: اسمه محمد بن عمر بن أذينة غلب عليه اسم أبيه و هو كوفي مولى لعبد القيس.
ومن هذه التاكيدات على وثاقته بلا اي شك ؛ نفهم مدى جودة اختيار أبان ومدى صحة الكتاب ؛ ومن البديهي كما يعرفه اقل الناس ادراكا وفهما ان هذا الثقة الجليل لايمكن ان ياخذ الكتاب ويقبله ويرويه ممن لا يثق به ؛ او لا يكون مورد قبوله ؛ والكل متفقون على ان عمر بن اذينه ثقة صحيح الرواية كما قرئتم اعلاه .وكان عمر بن اذينة من اصحاب الامام الصادق عليه السلام ؛ وبعده اصبح من الاصحاب المتالقين المشرقين من اصحاب الامام الكاظم عليه السلام .
وكما تعلمون من البديهة انه لا يمكن معرفة العدالة الا بالمعاشرة ؛وبالمعاشرة تتبين حقائق الاخوة والاصحاب ؛ حيث يتبين حقيقة الرجال بتقلب احوال الزمان ؛والمعاشر هو الرقيب من قريب للاخوان.
فأبان كان معاشرا لعمر بن اذينة وعرف تقواه ووثاقته بالمعاشرة القريبة له .
ولعل مما زاد هذه الفرصة للمعاشره :

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل65
gبسم الله الرحمن الرحيمs
gاللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهمs
gمن كنت مولاه فهذا على مولاهs
فأبان كان معاشرا لعمر بن اذينة وعرف تقواه ووثاقته بالمعاشرة القريبة له .
ولعل مما زاد هذه الفرصة للمعاشرة :
ان عمر بن اذينه كان من نفس قبيلة بني عبد القيس التي ينتمي اليها أبان ايضا ؛بل كان عمر بن اذينه منهم نسبا على قول.
فان أبان لما شاهد تلك الرؤيا المباركة التي هي تسديد عظيم بلا شك من رب العالمين له ؛ولكتاب سليم بن قيس رحمة الله عليه؛ اصبح شديد اليقين بنجاحه في ايصال امانة سليم وتحقيق امانيه ؛ رحمة الله عليه؛ لذلك شاهد في نفس اليوم الذي رأي الرؤيا عمر بن اذينة؛ فخبره بامر الرؤيا؛ وقصة الكتاب؛ وحقيقة الهدف العظيم الذي يتوخاه ابان من ايصال الكتاب للاجيال القادمة وانها امانة من سليم بن قيس .
بدء أبان يقص قصة الكتاب لعمر بن اذينه من اولها الى اخرها؛ وحدثه بما لا قى سليم من المصاعب من اجل جمعه وتاليفه؛ وبين له شدة توثيق ما فيه من المعلومات بكثرة احتاط سليم لكل ما كتبه في الكتاب؛ وانه كان يقابل ما يحصله من المعلومات مع ما يقوله امير المؤمنين عليه السلام؛ ولذلك اخبره بصحة ما في الكتاب؛ وانه الحق الذي لاريب فيه ؛ ثم بين له كيفية مناولة سليم للكتاب له ؛ وقراءئة الكتاب كله عليه؛ حتى لا يشك فيها شاك؛؛ وكذلك تابع أبان قوله لعمر بن اذينه ؛ بانه قرء الكتاب على الامام السجاد زين السماوات والارض عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام ونقل له قول الامام عليه السلام؛ في حق الكتاب المنير؛ كتاب سليم حبيب قلوبنا ؛ وعند ذلك ناول .....

----------


## جنون الذكريات

يسلمووووووووووو

----------


## أبو سلطان

*السلام عليكم*

*شكرا لكم مولانا و قد كنت متابع لكتاباتكم أولا بأول* 

*فجزاكم الله ألف خير*

*و شكرا لكم على ما بينتموه و أوضحتموه*

----------


## ملاك الررروح

يعطيك ربي الف عااااااااااافية

على الطرح الرااااااائع

بارك الله فيك

وجزاك الف خير

تحيااااتي

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل66
gبسم الله الرحمن الرحيمs
gاللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهمs


gمن كنت مولاه فهذا على مولاهs

وكذلك تابع أبان قوله لعمر بن اذينه ؛ بانه قرء الكتاب على الامام السجاد زين السماوات والارض عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام ونقل له قول الامام عليه السلام؛ في حق الكتاب المنير؛ كتاب سليم حبيب قلوبنا ؛ وعند ذلك ناول أبان كتابه لعمر بن اذينه ؛ اما كيف سلمه الكتاب ؟؟
ياللروعة والجمال في طريقة انتقال الكتاب ؛لا اعلم كيف يريدون انتقال الكتاب لكي لا يشكوا به ؛ وهل هناك عملا افضل مما قام به سليم في تسليم الكتاب لأبان ؛ وافضل من طريقة تسليم أبان الكتاب لعمر بن اذينه ؛ لان أبان جاء به والكتاب ثم قرءه عليه كاملا ؛ ولما اطمئن من ان الكتاب كاملا قرء على عمر بن اذينه ؛ فرح شاكرا لله تعالى ان اثبت وفائه لاستاذه سليم بن قيس الهلالي لايصال الكتاب بيد من يثق به من شيعة امير المؤمنين عليه السلام ممن له دين وحسب ؛كما طلبه منه سليم في رؤياه الصادقة حقا وكان مما زاد فرح أبان وشكره لله تعالى ان وفق للعمل كاملا بالرؤيا وطلب استاذه فيها .
وان أبان لما ناول الكتاب لعمر بن اذينه وتم كل شيئ كان يتمناه وبعد شهر واحد ...

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل67
من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه
gبسم الله الرحمن الرحيمs
gاللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهمs
وان أبان لما ناول الكتاب لعمر بن اذينه وتم كل شيئ كان يتمناه وبعد شهر واحد ؛من تسليم الكتاب حلقت روحه النيرة المباركة التي جاهد بها منذ اوائل شبابه في رجب 138 هجري ؛ في سبيل اعلاء كلمة الحق وسلك طريق استاذه ومربيه البطل العظيم سليم بن قيس الهلالي في التحقيق والتدقيق والتوثيق المؤكد لرفع كل شك في سبيل الحق وجعل كل الاجيال القادمة مدينتا له ؛ ونحن سوف نفصل في حياته مستقلا لنثبت وثاقته اكثر لرفع كل شك عن شخصية هذا الورع الزاهد والعابد ؛ فرحمة الله عليك يا أبان والحقك الله بائمتك ائمة الخير والهدى عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام .
وهنا يجدر الاشاره الى ان أبان عمل على تثبيت صحة الكتاب اكثر ما بامكانه حيث روى من روايات كتابه الى الكثير ممن يثق بهم امثال ؛ابراهيم بن عمر اليماني وهمام بن نافع الصنعاني ومعمر بن راشد البصري وغيرهم؛ لكن مناولة الكتاب ككل وبتمامه لم يتم الا من أبان الى عمر ابن اذينه رحمة الله عليهم اجمعين .
ولذلك نجد ان امثال ابراهيم بن عمر قد يروون مباشرتا من أبان وقد يرون بواسطة عمر بن اذينه وبهذه الطريقة من النقل يفهم ان ابان روى هو بنفسه لهم من روايات كتاب سليم رحمة الله عليه ؛ اما عمربن اذينه ما عمل بالكتاب؟؟
فهو ....

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل68




من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 


؛ اما عمربن اذينه ؛ ففي حياته انتقل الكتاب بواسطته الى :
1- ابن ابي عمير 
2- حماد بن عيسى
3- عثمان بن عيسى
4- معمربن راشد البصري
5- ابراهيم بن عمر اليماني
6- همام بن نافع الصنعاني
7- عبد الرزاق بن همام الصنعاني .
فقام هؤلاء بالاستنساخ على نسخة عمر بن اذينه التي وصلت اليه من أبان رحمة الله عليه ؛والذي هو كتاب سليم بن قيس البطل المرحوم برحمة الباري ؛ وبما ان هؤلاء كانوا في عصر واحد لذلك نرى ان الرواية للكتاب عنهم كان بثلاث اشكال :
الشكل الاول :
نرى ان بعضهم ينقل الرواية عن سليم بدون اي واسط؛وذلك لان هؤلاء شاهدوا الكتاب عند ابان او عمر بن اذينه ؛ وهو نفس كتاب سليم ؛ لذلك فانهم ينقلون عن سليم بدون واسطة ونفس هذه الطريقة من النقل تبين مدى وثاقة الكتاب وصحته عند هؤلاء بحيث لايختلف عنده النقل من سليم او من كتابه وهذا لايكون الا لمن يثق بالكتاب كوثوقه بسليم .
الشكل الثاني :

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل69

من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم
الشكل الثاني :
في الشكل الاول قلنا قد كان النقل بدون واسطة ابان ؛ بل النقل من سليم مباشرتا ؛ وذكرنا السبب ؛ اما في هذا الشكل كان النقل مرات بدون توسط عمربن اذينه بل النقل كان مباشرتا من ابان وقد يكون السبب انهم نقلوه من الكتاب الذي هو في يد أبان ؛ او ان أبان نقل لهم مباشرتا بدون مناولة الكتاب لهم فيكون نقلهم من أبان بدون واسطة عمربن اذنية .
الشكل الثالث :
وفي هذا الشكل كان النقل من بعضه البعض كنقل عبد الرزاق حيث يروي كتاب سليم تارة عن معمر وتارة عن ابيه همام ؛كما ان ابراهيم بن عمر يرويه عن ابان ؛ وتارة عن ابن اذينة ؛ وتارة عن عبد الرزاق ؛ وانما عملوا هذا الاسلوب الحكيم؛ لكي تكون وشائج قوية ؛ وروابط محكمة في النقل والرواية فيستحكم الامر وتزول الشكوك ويحتفظ بقوة الكتاب واحكامه حيث يكثر السند؛ والاسناد ويكثر الناقلين من الثقات لهذا الكتاب المنير.
ومن هنا ينبغي ان نرفع ايدي الشكر الى السماء ونهبط بجباهنا نحو الارض شاكرين لله تعالى حيث برز الكتاب ؛ وسطع شمسه للوجود ؛ وان كان البعض لا يزال لم يدقق البحث في توثيق الكتاب ؛ ولكن لم يمر عليه الايام الا ويسطع نور شمسه في بيت قلبهم فينير لهم زوايا قلوبهم ويذهب الشك عنهم باذن الله تعالى .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 
الفصل70
ان المحقق الشيخ الانصاري حفظه الله تعالى بحفظه ودفع عنه كل بلاء وخار له الخير في الدارين لما ذكر في كتابه الذي هو مصدري الوحيد 
في تاليفي لكتابي امهر صحفي في زمان الفتنة
لم يذكر هنا اي شيئ عن هؤلاء السبعة الذين انتقل الكتاب المبارك لهم اعتمادا على القراء لكتابه الشريف حيث انهم عادتا يعرفون من هؤلاء السبعة ؛ بينما هناك من لم يعرف هؤلاء السبعة الذين انتقل الكتاب الشريف اليهم فلابد ان نعرف هؤلاء ؛ لكي نعرف للكتاب حقه ؛ فاذا عرفنا هؤلاء الذين انتقل الكتاب اليهم  
ونعرف جلالتهم فسنعرف للكتاب حقه ؛ وها انا ذا خادمكم ساكتب لكم عن هؤلاء الذين انتقل الكتاب اليهم وتلقوه بكامل القبول . 
وسنبدء
بمحمد بن ابي عمير رحمة الباري عليه
؛ هذا الرجل الذي اتفق العام والخاص على جلالته ووثاقته وعظم شخصيته وكان في وقته نادرة الزمان ؛ وكفانا ان العلماء اعتبروا مراسيله بمثابة الروايات المسندة واجمعوا على صحة مراسيله ؛ وها انا اذكر لكم عن اهم
كتب الشيعة الرجالية
ماذكروه عن هذا
الجليل :

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل72
من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعناعدائهم 

محمد بن أبي عمير 
يكنى أبا أحمد من موالي الأزد و اسم أبي عمير زياد و كان من أوثق الناس عند الخاصة و العامة و أنسكهم نسكا و أورعهم و أعبدهم. 
و قد ذكره الجاحظ في كتابه في فخر قحطان على عدنان بهذه الصفة التي وصفناه و ذكر أنه كان (واحد أهل زمانه) في الأشياء كلها أدرك من الأئمة ثلاثة:
أبا إبراهيم موسى بن جعفر عليهما السلام و لم يرو عنه
و روى عن أبي الحسن الرضا عليه السلام.
و روى عنه أحمد بن محمد بن عيسى كتب مائة رجل من رجال أبي عبد عليه السلام. 
تامل
اذن الائمة الذين ادركهم 
الامام الصادق عليه السلام 
الامام موسى بن جعفر عليه السلام 
الامام علي بن موسى الرضا عليه السلام 
و له مصنفات كثيرة.
ذكر ابن بطة أن له أربعة و تسعين كتابا منها:
كتاب النوادر كبير حسن
كتاب الإستطاعة و الأفاعل و الرد على أهل القدر و الجبر
و كتاب البداء
و كتاب الإمامة
و كتاب المتعة
و مسائله عن أبي الحسن الرضا عليه السلام و غير ذلك.
رجال‏الطوسي/أصحاب‏أبي‏الحسن.../باب‏الميم/5413365 - 26 - محمد بن أبي عمير
يكنى أبا أحمد و اسم أبي عمير زياد مولى الأزد ثقة. 
و اسم أبي عمير زياد بن عيسى و يكنى أبا محمد مولى الأزد من موالي المهلب بن أبي صفرة.. بغدادي الأصل و المقام لقي أبا الحسن موسى عليه السلام و سمع منه أحاديث كناه في بعضها فقال يا أبا أحمد. و روى عن الرضا عليه السلام كان جليل القدر عظيم المنزلة عندنا و عند المخالفين. 
قال الكشي:
إنه ممن أجمع أصحابنا على تصحيح ما يصح عنه و أقروا له بالفقه و العلم. 
و قال الشيخ الطوسي ره:
إنه كان أوثق الناس عند الخاصة و العامة
و أنسكهم نسكا و أورعهم و أعبدهم أدرك من الأئمة ثلاثة:
أبا إبراهيم موسى بن جعفر عليه السلام و لم يرو عنه
و روى عن أبي الحسن الرضا عليه السلام.
قال أبو عمرو الكشي: قال محمد بن مسعود حدثني علي بن الحسن قال ابن أبي عمير: أفقه من يونس بن عبد الرحمن و أصلح و أفضل 
مات رحمه الله سنة سبع عشرة و مائتين.

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 

الفصل73
والان انقل لكم ما قاله النمازي المحقق البارع وما نقله لنا من اصح كتبنا الرجالية عن محمد بن ابي عمير لنعرف اهمية كتاب بطلنا سليم بن قيس ولا نشك مع من شك به لانه لو كان فيه ادنى شك لما نقله لنا هذا الرجل العابد الناسك الذي قرئتم وستقرؤن عنه .
مستدركات علم رجال الحديث - الشيخ علي النمازي الشاهرودي - ج 6 - ص 388 - 391
12367 - محمد بن أبي عمير :
واسم أبيه زياد بن عيسى الأزدي . يكنى بأبي أحمد . من أصحاب الصادق و الكاظم والرضا والجوادصلوات الله عليهم .
هو الذي أجمع الأصحاب القدماء و المتأخرون والفقهاء والمحدثون على تصحيح ما يصح عنه وعد مراسيله مسانيد .
ثقة جليل القدر عظيم الشأن فينا وعند المخالفين .
وقد صنف أربعة و تسعين كتابا . منها : كتاب الاحتجاج في الإمامة . مات سنة 217 .
وقال الشيخ في ست في حقه :
إنه كان من أوثق الناس عند الخاصة و العامة وأنسكهم نسكا ، وأعبدهم وأورعهم - الخ . ومقتضى روايات كش أنه أفقه من يونس وأصلح وأفضل وأسن . ما يفيد مدحه وجلالته .
و قال السيد في جمال الأسبوع ص 419 : ومن ذلك رواية أخرى من أصل الشيخ المتفق على علمه وورعه وصلاحه ، محمد بن أبي عمير رضوان الله عليه - الخ .
. وذكر الفاضل المذكور رواياته عن مولانا الكاظم عليه السلام أكثر من عشرة موارد . ومن ذلك تعرف السهو في كلام الشيخ في الفهر ست حيث قال :
لم يرو محمد بن أبي عمير عن موسى الكاظم عليه السلام . وذكر سبعة روايات عنه ، عن مولانا الصادق عليه السلام . أقول :
. ورد المامقاني . ما توهم من الاستبعاد في روايته عن الصادق عليه السلامبلا واسطة وقال : لا ينبغي التأمل فيه وفي أنه أدرك أربعة من الأئمة . وبهذا الرواية فقط أثبت ذلك ، و نقل عن ابن داود أنه نسب إلى رجال الشيخ عده من أصحاب الصادق والرضا عليهما السلام .
أقول :
ولا بعد في رواياته عن الإمام الصادق عليه السلام ومن بعده إلى الإمام الجواد عليه السلام . لأن من زمان صلاحيته للرواية عن الصادق عليه السلام إلى سنة وفاته 217 - لو صح - يكون ما دون خمسة وثمانين سنة . وهذا متعارف.
وفيه تفصيل من اراد المزيد فاليراجع الكتاب فانه جميل في بابه وتحقيقه غير ممل ولا متعب

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم
الفصل74
والان سانقل لكم عن سلوك هذا العابد الناسك الفقيه السلوك الذي يبين انه كان من علماء العمل والذين يصدق عملهم قولهم :
Qعلل الشرائع:E
‏ ابْنُ الْوَلِيدِ عَنْ عَلِيٍّ عَنْ أَبِيهِ قَالَ:
كَانَ ابْنُ أَبِي عُمَيْرٍ رَجُلًا بَزَّازاً وَ كَانَ لَهُ عَلَى رَجُلٍ عَشَرَةُ آلَافِ دِرْهَمٍ فَذَهَبَ مَالُهُ وَ افْتَقَرَ فَجَاءَ الرَّجُلُ فَبَاعَ دَاراً لَهُ بِعَشَرَةِ آلَافِ دِرْهَمٍ وَ حَمَلَهَا إِلَيْهِ فَدَقَّ عَلَيْهِ الْبَابَ فَخَرَجَ إِلَيْهِ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَبِي عُمَيْرٍ فَقَالَ لَهُ الرَّجُلُ:
هَذَا مَالُكَ الَّذِي لَكَ عَلَيَّ فَخُذْهُ .
فَقَالَ ابْنُ أَبِي عُمَيْرٍ فَمِنْ أَيْنَ لَكَ هَذَا الْمَالُ وَرِثْتَهُ؟؟
قَالَ: لَا.
قَالَ:
وُهِبَ لَكَ
\ قَالَ: لَا وَ لَكِنِّي بِعْتُ دَارِيَ الْفُلَانِيَّ لِأَقْضِيَ دَيْنِي .
فَقَالَ ابْنُ أَبِي عُمَيْرٍ:
حَدَّثَنِي ذَرِيحٌ الْمُحَارِبِيُّ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام أَنَّهُ قَالَ:
لَا يُخْرَجُ الرَّجُلُ عَنْ مَسْقَطِ رَأْسِهِ بِالدَّيْنِ ارْفَعْهَا فَلَا حَاجَةَ لِي فِيهَا وَ اللَّهِ إِنِّي مُحْتَاجٌ فِي وَقْتِي هَذَا إِلَى دِرْهَمٍ وَ مَا يَدْخُلُ مِلْكِي مِنْهَا دِرْهَمٌ .
Q[الإختصاص‏E
أَبُو غَالِبٍ الزُّرَارِيُّ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْمُحَسِّنِ السَّجَّادِ عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ قَالَ كَانَ ابْنُ أَبِيعُمَيْرٍ
حُبِسَ سَبْعَ عَشْرَةَ سَنَةً فَذَهَبَ مَالُهُ وَ كَانَ لَهُ عَلَى رَجُلٍ عَشَرَةُ آلَافِ دِرْهَمٍ قَالَ فَبَاعَ دَارَهُ وَ حَمَلَ إِلَيْهِ حَقَّهُ فَقَالَ لَهُ ابْنُ أَبِي عُمَيْرٍ مِنْ أَيْنَ لَكَ هَذَا الْمَالُ وَجَدْتَ كَنْزاً أَوْ وَرِثْتَ عَنْ إِنْسَانٍ لَا بُدَّ مِنْ أَنْ تُخْبِرَنِي ؟
قَالَ:
بِعْتُ دَارِي
فَقَال:
َ حَدَّثَنِي ذَرِيحٌ الْمُحَارِبِيُّ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ:
لَا يَخْرُجُ الرَّجُلُ عَنْ مَسْقَطِ رَأْسِهِ بِالدَّيْنِ .
أَنَا مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَى دِرْهَمٍ وَ لَيْسَ مِلْكِي 
Q الإختصاص‏:E
أَبُو أَحْمَدَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَبِي عُمَيْرٍوَ اسْمُ أَبِي عُمَيْرٍ زِيَادٌ مِنْ مَوْلَى الْأَزْدِأَوْثَقُ النَّاسِ عِنْدَ الشِّيعَةِ وَ الْعَامَّةِ وَ أَنْسَكُهُمْ نُسُكاً وَ أَوْرَعُهُمْ وَ أَعْبَدُهُمْ وَ كَانَ وَاحِداً فِي زَمَانِهِ فِي الْأَشْيَاءِ كُلِّهَا .
Dتامل :
لاحظ تقوى هذا الزاهد العابد المجاهد في سبيل حفاظه لامامه وشيعة امامه كيف لا ياخذ ماله الذي على هذا الرجل وهو بامس الحاجة للدرهم منه ؛ لانه لا يريد ان يعصي رواية رواها له ذريح المحاربي عن امامنا الصادق عليه السلام ؛ ونحن يروى لنا الاف واكثر منها ولا نطيع امامنا ؛ اللهم وفقنا لطاعة اوامرك وترك نواهيك .
وهل تظن بهذا الرجل ان ينقل لنا كتابا في اهم امور ديننا من رجل لا يثق به .وكل انسان يعلم ان المال دون الدين والروح الذي هو أهم من المال يبذل للحفاظ على الدين .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 

الفصل75
والان نبدء بذكر ما نقله لنا الرجاليون والمتخصصون في ما يخص حياة الواسطة الثانية في نقل كتاب سليم بن قيس المتفاني في حب دينه ومذهبه والمقدم نفسه قربان لائمته عليهم السلام 


حماد بن عيسى أبو محمد الجهني

مولى و قيل: عربي أصله الكوفة [و] سكن البصرة. و قيل إنه روى عن أبي عبد الله عليه السلام عشرين حديثا و أبي الحسن و الرضا عليهما السلام و مات في حياة أبي جعفر الثاني عليه السلام و لم يحفظ عنه رواية عن الرضا [عليه السلام‏] و لا عن أبي جعفر [عليه السلام‏] و كان ثقة في حديثه صدوقا قال:
سمعت من أبي عبد الله عليه السلام سبعين حديثا فلم أزل أدخل الشك على نفسي حتى اقتصرت على هذه العشرين. و له حديث مع أبي الحسن موسى عليه السلام في دعائه بالحج و بلغ من صدقه و مات حماد بن عيسى غريقا بوادي قناة و هو واد يسيل من الشجرة إلى المدينة و هو غريق الجحفة في سنة تسع و مائتين و قيل: سنة ثمان و مائتين و له نيف و تسعون سنة رحمه الله.
ما روي في حماد بن عيسى الجهني البصري و دعوة أبي الحسن عليه السلام له و كم عاش 
حمدويه و إبراهيم ابنا نصير قالا حدثنا محمد بن عيسى عن حماد بن عيسى البصري قال سمعت أنا و عباد بن صهيب البصري من أبي عبد الله عليه السلام فحفظ عباد مائتي حديث و قد كان يحدث بها عنه عباد و حفظت أنا سبعين قال حماد فلم أزل أشكك نفسي حتى اقتصرت على هذه العشرين حديثا التي لم تدخلني فيها الشكوك. 
حمدويه قال حدثني العبيدي عن حماد بن عيسى قال دخلت على أبي الحسن الأول عليه السلام فقلت له جعلت فداك ادع الله لي أن يرزقني دارا و زوجة و ولدا و خادما و الحج في كل سنة فقال:
اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد و ارزقه دارا و زوجة و ولدا و خادما و الحج خمسين سنة. قال حماد:
فلما اشترط خمسين سنة علمت أني لا أحج أكثر من خمسين سنة قال حماد و حججت ثمانيا و أربعين سنة و هذه داري قد رزقتها و هذه رجال‏الكشي ص : 317 زوجتي وراء الستر تسمع كلامي و هذا ابني و هذا خادمي قد رزقت كل ذلك فحج بعد هذا الكلام حجتين تمام الخمسين ثم خرج بعد الخمسين حاجا: فزامل أبا العباس النوفلي القصير فلما صار في موضع الإحرام دخل يغتسل: فجاء الوادي فحمله فغرقه الماء رحمنا الله و إياه قبل أن يحج زيادة على الخمسين عاش إلى وقت الرضا عليه السلام و توفي سنة تسع و مائتين و كان من جهينة و كان أصله كوفيا و مسكنه البصرة و عاش نيفا و سبعين سنة و مات بوادي قناة بالمدينة و هو وادي يسيل من الشجرة إلى المدينة. 
وللحديث عن غريق الجحفة صلة ...

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم الفصل76

- حماد بن عيسى أبو محمد 
الجهني أصله كوفي بقي إلى زمن الرضا عليه السلام ذهب السيل به في طريق مكة بالجحفة ثقةمولى و قيل عربي [جش‏] لم يحفظ عنه رواية عن الرضا عليه السلام و لا عن أبي جعفر عليه السلام [كش‏] 
دعا له أبو الحسن الأول عليه السلام
بالدار
و الزوجة
و الولد
و الخادم
و الحج خمسين سنة فبلغ ذلك فلما حج في الحادية و الخمسين غرق بالوادي حيث أراد الغسل للإحرام 
رجال‏ابن‏داود ص :
عاش 133 نيفا و تسعين سنة و مات سنة تسع و مائتين بوادي قناة بالمدينة و هو واد يسيل من الشجرة إلى المدينة. 
حماد بن عيسى الجهني 
غريق الجحفة ثقة. له كتاب النوادر و له كتاب الزكاة و كتاب الصلاة. فهرست‏الطوسي ص : 157 2 - حماد بن عيسى أبو محمد الجهني البصري 
مولى. و قيل: عربي أصله الكوفة و سكن البصرة كان متحرزا في الحديث روى عن أبي عبد الله عليه السلام عشرين حديثا و عن أبي الحسن و الرضا عليهما السلام و مات في حياة أبي جعفر الثاني و لم يحفظ عنه رواية عن الرضا عليه السلام و لا عن أبي جعفر و كان ثقة في حديثه صدوقا. قال: سمعت من أبي عبد الله عليه السلام سبعين حديثا فلم أزل أدخل الشك على نفسي حتى اقتصرت على هذه العشرين. 
دعا له أبو عبد الله عليه السلام بأن تحج خمسين حجة؟ فحجها 
و غرق بعد ذلك و توفي سنة تسع و مائتين. و قيل: ثمان و مائتين و كان من جهينة و مات بوادي فناة بالمدينة و هو واد يسيل من الشجرة إلى المدينة و هو غريق الجحفة و له نيف و تسعين سنة رحمه الله. قال الكشي: أجمعت العصابة على تصحيح ما يصح عنه و أقروا له بالفقه في آخرين.
مستدركات علم رجال الحديث - الشيخ علي النمازي الشاهرودي - ج 3 - ص 258 –259
4973 - حماد بن عيسى أبو محمد الجهني البصري :
أصله من الكوفة . من أصحاب الصادق والكاظم عليهما السلام وبقي إلى زمان الجواد عليه السلام . وبالجملة هو ثقة صدوق بالاتفاق وممن أجمعت العصابة عليهم . قيل : إنه لم يحفظ له رواية عن الرضا والجواد عليهما السلام . وله كتب . مات بالغرق سنة 208 - 209 وله نيف وتسعون سنة كما قاله النجاشي والعلامة في صه وغيرهما في غيرهما

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاهبسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 


الفصل77
ان كتاب سليم بن قيس وصل الينا عن طريق ثلاث من كبار رجال الشيعة الذين لا يشك بصحة ما نقلوه لنا وهم من متخصصي الحديث وممن لا يشك فيهم؛ ومن له ادنى اطلاع على الحديث والدراية سيعرف لهؤلاء حقهم ويعلم صحة ما ينقلوه لنا وهم :
1- ابن ابي عمير 
2- حماد بن عيسى
3- عبد الرزاق بن همام 
ولقد كتبنا لكم عن ابن ابي عمير وعن حماد بن عيسى رحمهم الله تعالى ؛ والان ننقل لكم عن عبد الرزاق بن همام الذي هو الطريق الثالث لكتاب سليم الذي بايدينا :
عن كتاب النجاشي 
. قال أبو محمد هارون بن موسى رحمه الله:
حدثنا محمد بن همام قال: حدثنا أحمد بن ما بنداذ قال:
أسلم أبي أول من أسلم من أهله و خرج عن دين المجوسية و هداه الله إلى الحق فكان يدعو أخاه سهيلا إلى مذهبه فيقول له: 
يا أخي اعلم أنك لا تألوني نصحا و لكن الناس مختلفون فكل يدعي أن الحق فيه و لست ---رجال‏النجاشي ص : 380 - - - 
أختار أن أدخل في شي‏ء إلا على يقين. فمضت لذلك مدة و حج سهيل. فلما صدر من الحج قال لأخيه: 
الذي كنت تدعوني إليه هو الحق .
قال: و كيف علمت ذاك ؟
قال: لقيت في حجي عبد الرزاق بن همام الصنعاني و ما رأيت أحدا مثله.
فقلت له على خلوة:
نحن قوم من أولاد الأعاجم و عهدنا بالدخول في الإسلام قريب و أرى أهله مختلفين في مذاهبهم و قد جعلك الله من العلم بما لا نظير لك فيه في عصرك و لا مثل و أريد أن أجعلك حجة فيما بيني و بين الله عز و جل. فإن رأيت أن تبين لي ما ترضاه لنفسك من الدين لأتبعك فيه و أقلدك.
فأظهر لي محبة آل رسول الله صلى الله عليه و آله و تعظيمهم و البراءة من عدوهم و القول بإمامتهم‏.

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 
الفصل 78 
مستدركات علم رجال الحديث - الشيخ علي النمازي الشاهرودي - ج 4 - ص 430
عبد الرزاق بن همام بن نافع اليماني الصنعاني :
روى عن أبيه كما في أمالي الشيخ ، وأمالي المفيد. وروى النعماني بإسناده عنه ، عن معمر بن راشد ، روايات كريمة مهمة في النصوص والفضائل .. وقال الشيخ في رجاله :
عبد الرزاق بن همام اليماني روى عنهما . يعني الباقر و الصادق عليهما السلام .
ويظهر من كتب العامة أنه حافظ مصنف شهير شيعي .
الان وقد عرفنا هؤلاء الاجلاء وهم من كبار المحدثين من اصحاب الائمة عليهم السلام نرجع لنرى كيف وصل الكتاب الينا .
ان الاسانيد الناقلة لهذا الكتاب الجليل الينا البالغ في الاهمية لكشفه حقائق الاصحاب والردة التي حدثت بعد الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه واله تنتهي الى :
1- ثلاث منها تنتهي الى الشيخ الطوسي 
2- واحدة منها الى محمد بن صبيح 
3- واحدة الى ابن عقدة 
4- وواحدة الى الكشي 
5- واحدة الى الحسن بن ابي يعقوب الدينوري.
وهذه الاسانيد السبعة تنتهي الى ثلاثة من كبار رجال العلم والحديث وهم 
1- ابن ابي عمير 
2- حماد بن عيسى
3- عبد الرزاق بن همام 
وقد تحدثنا عن الثلاث وعرفتم صحة روايتهم وجلالتهم في انفسهم .
وهذا يعني ان تلك الطرق السبعة التي ذكرت تنتهي الى هؤلاء الثلاث .
فيعني ان كتاب سليم كان عند هؤلاء الثلاث ومنهم وصل الى الطرق السبعة .
وقبل البحث عن طريقة وصول الكتاب الينا وهو يتخلل العصور ويشق الطريق بين من يشك به ويدفعه لابد ان نعرف كل الرجال الذين يكونون في طريقه بمقدار ما وصل الينا عنهم من الكتب الرجالية المعتمدة عند علماءالشيعة .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 

الفصل 79
هكذا قال الرجاليون عنه :
1068 - محمد بن الحسن بن علي الطوسي
أبو جعفر جليل في أصحابنا ثقة عين من تلامذة شيخنا أبي عبد الله. له كتب منها:
تهذيب الأحكام و هو كتاب كبير و كتاب الاستبصار و كتاب النهاية و كتاب المفصح في الإمامة و كتاب ما لا يسع المكلف الإخلال به و كتاب العدة في أصول الفقه و كتاب الرجال من روى عن النبي [صلى الله عليه و آله‏] و عن الأئمة [عليهم السلام‏] و كتاب فهرست كتب الشيعة و أسماء المصنفين و كتاب المبسوط في الفقه و مقدمة في المدخل إلى علم الكلام و كتاب الإيجاز في الفرائض و مسألة في العمل بخبر الواحد و كتاب ما يعلل و ما لا يعلل كتاب الجمل و العقودكتاب تلخيص الشافي في الإمامة مسألة في الأحوال كتاب التبيان في تفسير القرآن شرح المقدمة و هو رياضة العقول كتاب تمهيد الأصول و هو شرح جمل العلم و العمل مسألة...
وورد عنه ايضا :
محمد بن الحسن بن علي 
الطوسي أبو جعفر شيخ الطائفة و عمدتها قدس الله روحه لم أوضح من أن يوضح حاله ولد في شهر رمضان سنة خمس و ثمانين و ثلاثمائة و قدم العراق سنة ثمان و أربعمائة و توفي ليلة الإثنين ثاني عشر المحرم من سنة ستين و أربعمائة بالمشهد الشريف الغروي و دفن بداره. 
أبو جعفر جليل في أصحابنا ثقة عين من تلامذة شيخنا أبي عبد الله

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم
الفصل 80
عن :
مستدرك سفينة البحار - الشيخ علي النمازي الشاهرودي - ج 6 - ص 580 - 581
: الشيخ الطوسي:
هو شيخ الطائفة على الإطلاق ، محمد بن الحسن بن علي الطوسي ، عماد الشيعة ، وركن من أركان الشريعة ، فضائله ومناقبه أوضح من الشمس وأبين من الأمس ، ولد بعد الصدوق بخمس سنين ، وقدم بغداد سنة 408 بعد وفاة السيد الرضي بسنتين ، ثم هاجر إلى النجف فكان مقامه في بغداد مع الشيخ المفيد نحوا من خمس سنين ، ومع السيد المرتضى نحوا من ثمان وعشرين سنة وبقي بعد السيد ، إلى أن انتقل إلى دار البقاء في 22 محرم سنة 460 ، وقبره في النجف مزار معروف في المسجد الموسوم بمسجد الطوسي .
لاحظ قارئي العزيز :
ان ثلاث من طرق الكتاب المشرق بالحق والحقيقة لسليم البطل الصادق تنتهي الى الشيخ الطوسي الذي عرف بين الشيعه علمائهم ومتعلميهم بانه شيخ الطائفة لايشك فيه منهم شاك ؛ وبذلك نعرف قيمة الكتاب ومقدار صحته بعد ان عرفنا ان طريق الكتاب ينتهي ثلاث من طرقه الى الشيخ الطوسي والذي بدوره منه ينتهي لهؤلاء الثلاث الذين بحثنا عنهم وهم ابن ابي عمير وحماد بن عيسى وعبد الرزاق بن همام الذين بحثنا عنهم لكم يا اعزائي .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 


الفصل 81
قلنا فيما سبق بان كتاب سليم وصل الى :
1- محمد بن ابي عمير وحماد بن عيسى وعبد الرزاق بن همام عليهم الرضوان من الله الرحمان ثم من هؤلاء الى الشيخ الطوسي و ابن عقدة والكشي و الحسن بن ابي يعقوب الدينوري ومنهم انتشر حتى وصل الينا وسنتابع معا سير الكتاب الى يومنا هذا .
وبحثنا لكم عن الشيخ الطوسي رحمة الله عليه والان ناتي الى الناقل الثاني للكتاب الحبيب كتاب سليم الصادق والصحفي الماهر وهو بن عقدة :
عن كتاب الشيخ الطوسي :
اسمه :
أحمد بن محمد بن سعيد بن عبد الرحمن بن إبراهيم بن زياد بن عبد الله بن عجلان مولى عبد الرحمن بن سعيد بن قيس الهمداني السبيعي الكوفي المعروف بابن عقدة يكنى أبا العباس.
جليل القدر عظيم المنزلة
له تصانيف كثيرة ذكرناها في كتاب الفهرست و كان زيديا جاروديا إلا أنه روى جميع كتب أصحابنا و صنف لهم و ذكر أصولهم و كان حفظة سمعت جماعة يحكون أنه قال:
أحفظ مائة و عشرين ألف حديث بأسانيدها و أذاكر بثلاثمائة ألف حديث
روى عنه التلعكبري من شيوخنا و غيره و سمعنا من ابن المهدي و من أحمد بن محمد المعروف بابن الصلت رويا عنه و أجاز لنا ابن الصلت عنه جميع رواياته و مولده سنة تسع و أربعين و مائتين و مات سنة اثنتين و ثلاثين و ثلاثمائة. 
واما في كتاب النجاشي ورد عنه :

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

السلام عليكم
دعواتي المخلصة بسعادة الدارين لمن قرء كتابي سواء رد ام لم يرد عليه
من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم
الفصل 82
قال النجاشي :
أحمد بن محمد بن سعيد 
بن عبد الرحمن بن زياد بن عبد الله بن زياد بن عجلان مولى عبد الرحمن بن سعيد بن قيس السبيعي الهمداني. 
\هذا رجل جليل في أصحاب الحديث مشهور بالحفظ و الحكايات تختلف عنه في الحفظ و عظمه و كان كوفيا زيديا جاروديا على ذلك حتى مات و ذكره أصحابنا لاختلاطه بهم و مداخلته إياهم و عظم محله و ثقته و أمانته. له كتب منها:
كتاب التاريخ 
و ذكر من روى الحديث
كتاب السنن
كتاب من روى عن أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام
كتاب من روى عن الحسن و الحسين [عليهما السلام‏]
كتاب من روى عن علي بن الحسين [عليه السلام‏]
كتاب من روى عن أبي جعفر [عليه السلام‏]
كتاب من روى عن زيد بن علي
كتاب الرجال و هو كتاب من روى عن جعفر بن محمد [عليه السلام‏]
كتاب الجهر ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
كتاب الولاية و من روى غدير خم
كتاب فضل الكوفة
كتاب من روى عن علي عليه السلام قسيم النار 
كتاب الطائر مسند عبد الله بن بكير بن أعين حديث الراية
كتاب الشورى ذكر النبي صلى الله عليه و آله و الصخرة و الراهب و طرق ذلك
كتاب الآداب و سمعت أصحابنا يصفون هذا الكتاب كتاب طريق تفسير قوله تعالى: إنما أنت منذر و لكل قوم هاد طرق حديث النبي صلى الله عليه و آله: أنت مني بمنزلة هارون من موسى عن سعد بن أبي وقاص تسمية من شهد مع أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام حروبه
كتاب الشيعة من أصحابنا الحديث
كتاب صلح الحسن [عليه السلام‏] و معاوية
. هذه الكتب التي ذكرها أصحابنا و غيرهم ممن حدثنا عنه و رأيت له كتاب 
تفسير القرآن و هو كتاب حسن [كبير] و ما رأيت أحدا ممن حدثنا عنه ذكره و قد لقيت جماعة ممن لقيه و سمع منه و إجازة منهم من أصحابنا و من العامة و من الزيدية. و مات أبو العباس بالكوفة سنة ثلاث و ثلاثين و ثلاثمائة. 
تامل:
ان التقية التي ابتلي بها ابو طالب سلام الله عليه وابتلي بها عقيل سلام الله عليه الظاهر هنا من هذه العبارة التي كتبتها من النجاشي والتي يقول فيها :
و ذكره أصحابنا لاختلاطه بهم و مداخلته إياهم
تبين انه لم يكن زيديا وانما لاختلاطه بهم جائته هذه البلية والعبارة واضحة لمن تاملها .
وكذلك ورد في الخلاصة للحلي هذه العباره نفسها :
- أحمد بن محمد بن سعيد 
بن عبد الرحمن بن زياد بن عبد الله بن زياد بن عجلان بن سعيد بن قيس السبيعي الهمداني الكوفي المعروف بابن عقدة يكنى أبو العباس جليل القدر عظيم المنزلة و كان زيديا جاروديا و على ذلك مات و إنما ذكرناه من جملة أصحابنا لكثرة رواياته عنهم و خلطته بهم و تصنيفه لهم روى جميع كتب أصحابنا و صنف لهم و ذكر أصولهم و كان حفظة. قال الشيخ ره: سمعت جماعة يحكون عنه أنه قال: أحفظ مائة و عشرين ألف حديثا بأسانيدها و أذاكر في ثلاثمائة ألف حديث له
تامل
قد يقول البعض يفهم من العبارة انه كان زيديا وانما ذكره الشيعة في كتبهم لاختلاطه بالشيعه فنقول لهم :
نفس هذا الاختلاط الذي اوقع الارتباك ؛ يبين انه كان عنده سرا خفي على الرجالين ولهذا السر والارتباك ولتاليفاته في الابواب الشيعية وجلالته التي اتفق عليها وصدقه الذي لا شك فيه يستفاد انه كان شيعيا وبتقيته كان في الزيديه والله العالم بحقيقة الحال 
المهم ان صدقه ووثاقته لا يشك فيها شاك كما قرئت

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد  وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم

سلمت يمناك اخي اويس 

والله يعطيك الف عافيه 

لي عوده باذن الله تعالى 

فارجو المعذره لضيق الوقت عند ي فلم اكمل ماكتبت لنا 

اكرر شكر ي خيي 

بالتوفيق

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

السلام عليكم
دعواتي المخلصه بسعادة الدارين لمن قرء كتابي سواء رد ام لم يرد عليه
من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم
الفصل 83
مستدرك سفينة البحار - الشيخ علي النمازي الشاهرودي - ج 7 - ص 304

ابن عقدة :
الحافظ الثقة الأمين في أصحاب الحديث ، أحمد بن محمد بن سعيد بن عبد الرحمن بن عقدة ،. وابنه محمد من أجلاء العلماء الإمامية ، روى عنه التلعكبري .
مستدركات علم رجال الحديث - الشيخ علي النمازي الشاهرودي - ج 1 - ص 74
ومنهم ابن عقدة أحمد بن محمد بن سعيد الهمداني . له كتاب أسماء الرجال الذين رووا عن مولانا الصادق ( عليه السلام ) وعدهم أربعة آلاف رجل ، وخرج فيه لكل رجل الحديث الذي رواه . قال الشيخ في أول رجاله في وصف ابن عقدة : إنه بلغ الغاية في ذلك ، ولم يذكر رجال باقي الأئمة صلوات الله عليهم . وأنا أذكر ما ذكره ، وأورد من بعد ذلك من لم يذكره . . . الخ . أقول : يظهر منه أن رجال ابن عقدة مخصوص برجال النبي والأئمة إلى الصادق ( عليهم السلام ) ، والشيخ في كل باب ذكر ما ذكره أولا ، وحذف رواياتهم ثم أضاف إليه ما ظفر به ، فكل رجال ابن عقدة مندرج فيه مع الزوائد .

. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
مستدركات علم رجال الحديث - الشيخ علي النمازي الشاهرودي - ج 1 - ص 442 - 443
1565 - أحمد بن محمد بن سعيد بن عبد الرحمن بن عقدة السبيعي الهمداني النسوي الكوفي الحافظ ، المكنى بأبي العباس المعروف بابن عقدة: قال النجاشي :
هذا رجل جليل في أصحاب الحديث ، مشهور بالحفظ - إلى أن قال - : وكان كوفيا " ، زيديا " ، جاروديا " على ذلك حتى مات
، وذكره أصحابنا لاختلاطه بهم ومداخلته إياهم ، وعظم محله ، وثقته وأمانته ، وله كتب ، ثم ذكر كتبه في الرجال وغيره . انتهى .
وكتابه في مشايخ الشيعة وصل إلى السيد ، ونقل منه في جمال الأسبوع ص 471 ، وله
كتاب الولاية ومن روىحديثغدير خم ،
وقال الشيخ :
وأمره في الثقة والجلالة وعظم الحفظ أشهر من أن يذكر . . . إلى آخره ،
وتبعهما من تأخر فهو ثقة غير اثنى عشري ولد 249 ومات 333 .
وقال النعماني في كتاب الغيبة : 
وهذا الرجل ممن لا يطعن عليه في الثقة ، ولا في العلم بالحديث والرجال الناقلين له . انتهى . وقال الشيخ في باب من لم يرو عنهم ( 30 ) بعد عنوانه : 
يكنى أبا العباس جليل القدر عظيم المنزلة له
تصانيف كثيرة ذكرناها في كتاب الفهرست وكان زيديا " جاروديا " ، إلا أنه روى جميع كتب أصحابنا ، وصنف لهم وذكر أصولهم ، وكان حفظة سمعت جماعة يحكون أنه قال :
أحفظ مائة وعشرين ألف حديث بأسانيدها ، وأذاكر بثلاثمائة ألف حديث ،
روى عنه التلعكبري وغيره . انتهى .
وصرح الشيخ في أول رجاله أنه ذكر ابن عقدة من رجال الصادق ( عليه السلام ) ، وبلغ الغاية ولم يذكر رجال باقي الأئمة ( عليه السلام ) ، قال : وأنا أذكر ما ذكره ، وما ورد من بعد ذلك من لم يذكره . . . إلى آخره . وروى النعماني في تفسيره عنه . كتاب القرآن ص 95 ، وجد ج 93 ص 3 . ‹ صفحة 443 › قال العلامة الخوئي :
وهو من مشايخ الكليني ، وقد روى عنه في موارد . . . إلى آخره
تامل :
كيف كان زيديا وهو يروي ما يرويه الاثنى عشرية مع جلالته وصدقه وامانته بين كل علماء الشيعة الذين لا يشك في جلالتهم شاك والله العالم .
وهذا هو الحامل الثاني لكتاب سليم بن عقيس الذي نقل لنا الكتاب الشريف عن هؤلاء الثلاث السابق ذكرهم والذين اخذوا الكتاب عن عمر بن اذينة وعن ابان الزاهد العابد .

----------


## احمد الحميدي

> السلام عليكم
> ارجو من المشرفين اعزهم الباري وتقبل اعمالهم ورزقهم سعادت الدارين وكتبهم من زوار المعصومين الاربعة عشر ان يجعلوا موضوعي امهر صفي في زمان الفتنه مستقلا لاني اريد ان انقل هذا الكتاب المبارك مع تحقيق رائع وشرح مبسط فاجو مساعدتي بعدم دمج موضوعي مع مواضيع الاخرين وشكرا لكم واجركم مع صاحب الحق الذي يدور معه الحق حيثما دار



شكر خالص

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

السلام عليكم
دعواتي المخلصه بسعادة الدارين لمن قرء كتابي سواء رد ام لم يرد عليه
من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم

الفصل 84
مستدركات علم رجال الحديث - الشيخ علي النمازي الشاهرودي
6 - محمد بن عمر بن عبد العزيز الكشي أبو عمرو : صاحب كتاب الرجال المعروف . من غلمان العياشي . مستقيم المذهب ، بصير بالرجال والأخبار ، ثقة بالاتفاق . توفى سنة 385 
والان اترجم لكم من اللغة الفارسية ما كتب في سيدي النور للمصادر المهمة من كتب الشيعة:
الكشي هو :
اشهر شخصية معروفة في القرن الرابع الهجري؛ وكان صديقا حميما للشيخ الكليني المعروف بالتقوى والورع الفقيه المتالق في سماءالتشيع صاحب كتاب الكافي
وكان كثير من الاساتذة والطلاب مشتركا بينهما وهذا ما سبب شدة الروابط بينهما
وكان الكشي في زمن الغيبة الصغرى للامام الحجة عجل الله تعالى فرجه الشريف 
كما كان الكليني في تلك الفترة معاصرا للكشي ؛ علما بان كلاهما كانا يعيشان في بغداد 
ويستبعد ان يكونا في الغيبة الصغرى ويعيشان في زمن النواب ولم يتصلا بهم ويستفيدا منهما؛ 
وان الكشي لاحساسه ببداية الغيبة الكبرى واهمية معرفة العلماء كتب كتابه المعروف برجال الكشي
وان صداقته وعلاقته مع الشيخ الثقة الجليل الكليني يوضح لاهل التحقيق الكثير من الحقائق عن حياته لان التجانس الروحي بينهما يكشف وجود تناسب روحي ووجودهما عادتا في سلّم كمال متقارب ان لم يكونا في نفس الدرجة 
ويكفي لوثاقة كتابه ان تلقاه شيخ الطائفة بالقبول الكامل واملاه على طلابه ولم يذكره الشيخ في كتابه الفهرست الا بكل حمد وثناء وقال الشيخ عنه في كتابه الفهرست 
= : «ثقة بصير بالأخبار و بالرجال، حسن الاعتقاد».
والدليل الاخر لوثاقته رواية هارون بن موسى التلعكبري عنه وكذلك روايت جعفر بن محمد قولويه صاحب كتاب كامل الزيارات عنه علما بان كتاب كامل الزيارات تلقوه علماء الشيعة بالقبول وافتوا بصحة رواياته .
وهذا الناقل الثالث لكتاب سليم بن قيس الهلالي

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

السلام عليكم
دعواتي المخلصه بسعادة الدارين لمن قرء كتابي 
من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم


الفصل 85
الى الان عرفنا ثلاث ممن نقاوا لنا كتاب سليم وهم الشيخ الطوسي وابن عقدة والكشي عليهم رحمة الله تعالى ؛ وعرفنا ان هؤلاء نقلوا لنا الكتاب من الثلاث الذين عرفنا اسمائهم وجلالة شخصيتهم وهم 
ابن ابي عمير 
حماد بن عيسى
عبد الرزاق بن همام
النسخ التي نقلت الينا هي ثلاث نسخ 
النسخة الاولى:

ان نسخة عبد الرزاق بن همام بن سهل
وصلت الينا باربعة طرق :
1- طريق ابن عقدة : وقد عرفته قارئي العزيز بما قدمناه لك عن هذا الرجل النادرة الثقة الجليل.
2- طريق محمد بن همام بن سهل المتوفي 332 هجري قمري 
3- طريق الحسن بن ابي يعقوب الدينوري 
4- طريق ابو طالب محمد بن صبيح بن رجاء بدمشق في سنتة 334 ه ق 

وبهذا الرابع اصبح الكتاب منتشرا متداولا بحيث وصلت منه نسخ خطية لعلمائنا الكبار وتوجد الان مخطوطات منها في مكتبات ايران والعراق والهند .
النسخة الثانية :
نسخة حماد بن عيسى :
وقد وصلت الينا عن طريق الشيخ الطوسي والشيخ النجاشي صاحب الكتاب الرجالي المعروف باسانيد متصلة اليهم والحمد لله – قارئي العزيز الحمد لله لما اذكر لكم الاسماء وقد شرحت لكم عنهم؛ فانت كأي عالم فقيه تعرف من هؤلاء.
النسخة الثالثة :
نسخة ابن ابي عمير وقد وصلت الينا عن طريق الشيخ الطوسي باسانيد متصلة كما وصلت الى الشيخ الحر العاملي صاحب كتاب الوسائل المعروف ؛ معتمد كل المراجع والفقهاء وكذلك وصلت الى العلامة المجلسي وهذه النسخة المباركة هي التي بايدينا اليوم وسنشرحها لكم باذن الله تعالى .
اي ان النسخة التي بايدينا اليوم هي النسخة التي وصلت من ابن ابي عمير الذي عرفتموه بما قدمناه لكم باسانيد متصلة الى الشيخ الطوسي ومنه باسانيد متصلة الى الشيخ الحر العاملي والعلامة المجلسي ومنهم الينا والحمد لله الذي اظهر الحق لاولي الالباب وطبعت النسخة ونشرت وسنشرحها لكم بالتفصيل.

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*السلام عليكم*
*دعواتي المخلصه بسعادة الدارين لمن قرء كتابي* 
*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم*


*الفصل 86*
*ان سماحة الشيخ محمد باقر الانصاري الزنجاني :*
سيذكر تفاصيل الاسناد والنسخ الخطية وهي تسير في سفينة ولاء بحار انوار الاربعة عشر المعومين عليهم السلام وهو يشق طريقه من بين امواج المشككين وعواصف الرادين ؛ وكمثال لاتصال السند يذكر سماحته حفظه الله سيركتاب سليم الى ان وصل الينا ؛ 
وسيذكر في طريقه اسماء العلماء المعروفين جدا بالوثاقة والتقى والورع
ولكي نعرفهم من قريب فبدوري ساشرح لكم حال من اجد عنه في كتب الرجال الصحيحة لكي تعرفونهم حين نذكرهم لكم في السند المتصل كاحسن فقيه متطلع حيث ساشرح حالهم من اوثق الكتب عند علماء الشيعة الماضين منهم في رحمة الله وحفظ الله الباقين منهم .
فستطلعانت قارئي العزيز كما يطلع اي عالم فقيه وتعرف الحق بنفسك وبعقلك النير الولائي 
وكثير منهم ذكرتهم لكم والباقين الذين لم اشرح حالهم لكم سابدء بشرح حالهم من اوثق الكتب الرجاليه كما اخبرتكم والكتب هي :
كتاب النجاشي
كتاب الكشي
كتاب الفهرست
رجال ابن دا ود
رجال البرقي 
الخلاصة 
كتاب مستدركات النمازي 
معجم رجال الحديث 
وسارجع لهم بمقدار حاجتي لهم 
ومن الذين سأشرح حالهم وهو في طريق السند الينا 
أحمد بن محمد بن عيسى

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

السلام عليكم


اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراءوخالص دعواتي لكم وارجو منها الاجابه لانها الدعاء بلسان الغير


وامنيتي لكم ان ترزقوا خير الدارين وسعادت تحقق الامنيات لكم فوق ما تحبون 



من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلي على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم

والعن اعدائهم

ان احمد بن محمد بن عيسى هو ممن كان واسطة في نقل كتاب سليم بن قيس الهلالي الينا ؛ ولذلك سنشرح حاله:
عن رجال النجاشي : 
أحمد بن محمد بن عيسى 
بن عبد الله بن سعد بن مالك بن الأحوص بن السائب بن مالك بن عامر الأشعري. من بني ذخران بن عوف بن الجماهر بن الأشعر
يكنى أبا جعفر
و أول من سكن قم من آبائه سعد بن مالك بن الأحوص.
و كان السائب بن مالك وفد إلى النبي صلى الله عليه و آله و أسلم و هاجر إلى الكوفة و أقام بها.
و ذكر بعض أصحاب النسب:
أن في أنساب الأشاعرة:
أحمد بن محمد بن عيسى بن عبد الله بن سعد بن مالك بن هانئ بن عامر بن أبي عامر الأشعري و اسمه – اي اسم ابو عامر - عبيد و أبو عامر له صحبة. 
و قد روي أنه لما هزم هوازن يوم حنين عقد رسول الله صلى الله عليه و آله لأبي عامر الأشعري على خيل فقتل فدعا له [فقال‏]: اللهم أعط عبيدك عبيدا أبا عامر و اجعله في الأكبرين يوم القيامة 
قال الكشي عن نصر بن الصباح: 
ما كان أحمد بن محمد بن عيسى يروي عن ابن محبوب من أجل أن أصحابنا يتهمون ابن محبوب في أبي حمزة الثمالي ثم تاب و رجع عن هذا القول.
- ان احمد بن محمد بن عيسى كان محتاطا جدا في نقل الحديث وصحته كما نقلوا لنا فعله مع البرقي رحمة الله عليه حيث اخرجه من قم ثم التفت الى انه كان محقا فعمل ما يكفر به اخراجه من قم وهنا مع ابن محبوب-
قال ابن نوح: و ما روى أحمد عن ابن المغيرة و لا عن الحسن بن خرزاذ.
و أبو جعفر رحمه الله – وهو احمد بن محمد بن عيسى - شيخ القميين و وجههم و فقيههم غير مدافع.
و كان أيضا الرئيس الذي يلقي السلطان بها و لقي الرضا عليه السلام.
و له كتب و لقي أبا جعفر الثاني عليه السلام و أبا الحسن العسكري عليه السلام فمنها: 
كتاب التوحيد
كتاب فضل النبي صلى الله عليه و آله
كتاب المتعة
كتاب النوادر و كان غير مبوب فبوبه داود بن كورة 
كتاب الناسخ و المنسوخ 
كتاب الأظلة 
كتاب المسوخ 
كتاب فضائل العرب
قال ابن نوح: و رأيت له عند الدبيلي كتابا في الحج.
أخبرنا بكتبه الشيخ أبو عبد الله الحسين بن عبيد الله و أبو عبد الله بن شاذان 
_عزيزي القارئ_:
_في زمان_ _الائمة سلام الله عليهم__ الفّ هذه الكتب شيخ القميين ولم يكن في زمانهم لا الاجهزة الحديثة ولا كان الورق متوفرا ولاالكهرباءموجودا ولا اي شيئ من وسائل التاليف؛ ومع ذلك كانوا حريصين بايصال الحقائق لنا ؛ نساله تعالى ان يوفقنا لقرائة ما كتبوه في تلك الظروف ونحن في هكذا ظروف ؛_
_انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ._

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 88
السلام عليكم
اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراءوخالص دعواتي لكم وارجو منها الاجابه لانها الدعاء بلسان الغير
وامنيتي لكم ان ترزقوا خير الدارين وسعادت تحقق الامنيات لكم فوق ما تحبون
من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم
والعن اعدائهم
واما ما ورد عنه في كتاب ابن داود
رجال‏ابن‏داود
128 - أحمد بن محمد بن عيسى
بن عبد الله بن سعد بن مالك بن الأحوص بن السائب بن مالك بن عامر الأشعري من بني ذخران بالذال المضمومة و الخاء الساكنة المعجمتين بن عوف بن الجماهر بالضم بن الأشعث
أبو جعفر القمي شيخ قم و وجهها و فقيهها غير مدافع له كتب
فالحاصل :
كل كتب الرجال تقريبا اتفقوا على كلام واحد حوله بانه:
شيخ القميين و وجههم و فقيههم غير مدافع.
واما ما ورد عنه في كتاب معجم رجال الحديث وهو للمرجع الخوئي عليه رحمة الله
897 - أحمد بن محمد بن عيسى الأشعري:
= أحمد بن محمد أبو جعفر.
= أحمد بن محمد بن عيسى الأشعري القمي.
روى: عن الحسين بن سعيد الأهوازي، و روى عنه: محمد بن يحيى العطار.
الكافي: الجزء 1، كتاب التوحيد 3، باب الإرادة أنها
وهو :
ثقة، له كتب، ذكره الشيخ في رجاله: في أصحاب الرضا عليه السلام .
و عدة من أصحاب الجواد عليه السلام قائلا:
أحمد بن محمد بن عيسى الأشعري، من أصحاب الرضا عليه السلام .
و من أصحاب الهادي عليه السلام قائلا:
أحمد بن محمد بن عيسى الأشعري القمي.
و قال النجاشي:
أحمد بن محمد بن عيسى بن عبد الله بن سعد بن مالك بن الأحوص بن السائب بن مالك بن عامر الأشعري، من بني ذخران بن عوف بن الجماهر بن الأشعر، يكنى أبا جعفر.
و أول من سكن قم، من آبائه: سعد بن مالك بن الأحوص، و كان السائب بن مالك وفد إلى النبي صلى الله عليه واله و هاجر إلى الكوفة، و أقام بها، و ذكر بعض أصحاب النسب: أن في أنساب الأشاعرة أحمد بن محمد بن عيسى بن عبد الله بن سعد بن مالك بن هاني بن عامر بن أبي عامر الأشعري، و اسمه عبيد و أبو عامر، له صحبة.
و قد روى أنه لما هزم هوازن يوم حنين، عقد رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله لأبي عامر الأشعري على خيل فقتل، فدعا له، فقال:
اللهم أعط عبدك عبيدا أبا عامر، و اجعله في الأكبرين يوم القيامة.
و أبو جعفر - رحمه الله - شيخ القميين، و وجيههم، و فقيههم غير مدافع، و كان أيضا الرئيس الذي يلقى السلطان.
و لقي الرضا عليه السلام .
و له كتب - و لقي أبا جعفر الثاني و أبا الحسن العسكري عليهم السلام - فمنها:.... وقد ذكرنا لكم كتبه
نكتفي الى هنا في توثيق احمد بن محمد بن عيسى ومن اراد التفصيل فاليراجع المعجم فان بحثه هناك كالبحر العميق .
والطريق الثاني هو يعقوب بن يزيد وسياتي بحثه مفصلا ان شاء الله تعالى
والطريق الثالث هو الشيخ الجليل محمد بن الحسين بن ابي الخطاب المتوفي 262 من اصحاب الامام الجواد والهادي والعسكري عليهم السلام
فان اتممنا البحث عن هؤلاء الثلاث الذين نقلوا الكتاب من ابن ابي عمير نتابع سيركتاب سليم بن قيس الهلالي من هؤلاء الثلاث الينا ان شاء الله تعالى .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 89
*السلام عليكم*
*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراءوخالص دعواتي لكم وارجو منها الاجابه لانها الدعاء بلسان الغير*
*وامنيتي لكم ان ترزقوا خير الدارين وسعادت تحقق الامنيات لكم فوق ما تحبون*
*من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله وعجل* *فرجهم*

*والعن اعدائهم*
الطريق الثاني : يعقوب بن يزيد
قال النجاشي: يعقوب بن يزيد بن حماد الأنباري السلمي أبو يوسف،
من كتاب المنتصر، روى عن أبي جعفر الثاني عليه السلام ، و انتقل إلى بغداد،
و كان ثقة صدوقا،
له كتاب البداء،
و كتاب المسائل،
و كتاب نوادر الحج،
كتاب الطعن على يونس،
أخبرنا علي بن أحمد قال: حدثنا محمد بن الحسن، عن محمد بن الحسن، عن يعقوب بن يزيد بكتبه.
و قال الشيخ- وهو الشيخ الطوسي رحمة الله عليه (804):
يعقوب بن يزيد الكاتب الأنباري، *كثير الرواية، ثقة*، له كتب، منها:
كتاب النوادر، أخبرنا به ابن أبي جيد، عن محمد بن الحسن، عن سعد و الحميري، عنه.
و عده في رجاله (تارة) من أصحاب الرضا عليه السلام قائلا: يعقوب بن يزيد الكاتب هو و يزيد أبوه، *ثقتان.*
و (أخرى) من أصحاب الهادي عليه السلام قائلا: يعقوب بن يزيد الكاتب*، ثقة.*
و عد البرقي يعقوب بن يزيد الكاتب (تارة) من أصحاب الكاظم عليه السلام .
و (أخرى) من أصحاب الهادي عليه السلام .
و قال الكشي (508):
يعقوب بن يزيد الكاتب الأنباري و يعرف بالقمي، ابن مسعود قال: سألت أبا الحسن علي بن الحسن بن علي بن فضال، عن يعقوب بن يزيد قال: كان كاتبا لأبي دلف القاسم.
روى يعقوب بن يزيد الأنباري، عن محمد بن أبي عمير، و روى عنه عبد الله بن جعفر الحميري، كامل الزيارات، الباب (71)، في ثواب من زار الحسين عليه السلام ، يوم عاشوراء، الحديث 3.
معجم ‏رجال‏الحديث ج 20 ص : 148
روى يعقوب بن يزيد، عن ابن أبي عمير، و روى عنه علي بن إبراهيم، تفسير القمي، سورة الصافات، في تفسير قوله تعالى: إنا زينا السماء الدنيا بزينة الكواكب.
و عده ابن شهرآشوب من* ثقات* أبي الحسن علي بن محمد عليه السلام ، المناقب: الجزء 4، باب إمامة أبي الحسن علي بن محمد ع، فصل في المقدمات.
و طريق الصدوق (قدس سره) إليه: أبوه و محمد بن الحسن رضي الله عنهما، عن سعد بن عبد الله، و عبد الله بن جعفر الحميري، و محمد بن يحيى العطار، و أحمد بن إدريس (رضي الله عنهم) عن يعقوب بن يزيد، و الطريق كطريق الشيخ إليه صحيح
وقع بعنوان يعقوب بن يزيد في أسناد كثير من الروايات، تبلغ ثلاثمائة و ستة و خمسين موردا.
قرائي الاعزاء:
وهذا الطريق الثاني كما شاهدتم عنه وهو يعقوب بن يزيد ثقة وصدوق فرحمة الله عليه

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*السلام عليكم*
*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراءوخالص دعواتي لكم وارجو منها الاجابه لانها الدعاء بلسان الغير*
*وامنيتي لكم ان ترزقوا خير الدارين وسعادت تحقق الامنيات لكم فوق ما تحبون*
*من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله وعجل* *فرجهم**والعن اعدائهم*
*امهر 90* 

والان نبدء بشرح 
الطريق الثالث وهو الشيخ الجليل محمد بن الحسين بن ابي الخطاب المتوفي 262 من اصحاب الامام الجواد والهادي والعسكري عليهم السلام
*قال النجاشي:*
*محمد بن الحسين بن أبي الخطاب أبو جعفر الزيات الهمداني و اسم أبي الخطاب زيد،**جليل من أصحابنا، عظيم القدر، كثير الرواية، ثقة، عين، حسن التصانيف، مسكون إلى روايته،*
له كتاب التوحيد،
كتاب المعرفة و البداء،
كتاب الرد على أهل القدر،
كتاب الإمامة،
كتاب اللؤلؤة،
كتاب وصايا الأئمة عليهم السلام ، 
كتاب النوادر. 
أخبرنا علي بن أحمد، عن محمد بن الحسن، عن الصفار، قال: حدثنا محمد بن الحسين بسائر كتبه و مات محمد بن الحسين سنة 262.
*و قال الشيخ (608):*
*محمد بن الحسين بن أبي الخطاب*، *كوفي، ثقة،* له كتاب اللؤلؤة و كتاب النوادر، أخبرنا بهما ابن أبي جيد، عن ابن الوليد، عن الصفار، عنه. 
*و عده الشيخ*:
في رجاله (تارة) في أصحاب *الجواد عليه السلام* ، (28) قائلا: محمد بن الحسين بن أبي الخطاب *كوفي، ثقة.*
و (أخرى) في أصحاب *الهادي عله السلام* (23) قائلا: محمد بن الحسين بن أبي الخطاب الزيات *الكوفي ثقة*، من أصحاب *أبي جعفر الثاني عله السلام* . 
و (ثالثة) في أصحاب *العسكري عله السلام* (8) قائلا: محمد بن الحسين بن أبي الخطاب، كوفي، زيات. 
*و عده الكشي*:
*من العدول و الثقات*، من أهل العلم الذين رووا عن محمد بن سنان (370) 
*و عده ابن شهرآشوب*،:
تارة من *ثقات**أبي جعفر محمد بن علي عله السلام* ، المناقب، الجزء 4، باب إمامة *أبي جعفر الثاني عله السلام* في (فصل في المقدمات). 
و أخرى، من *ثقات* *أبي محمد بن الحسن العسكري عله السلام* ، باب إمامة *أبي محمد**الحسن العسكري عليه السلام* في (فصل في المقدمات). 
والحمد لله رب العالمين نقلنا لكم عن الطرق الثلاث للكتاب من *محمد بن ابي عمير* عليه الرحمة والرضوان الينا وفي الفصل القادم نتابع مع الكتاب طريقه

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*امهر 91*
*السلام عليكم*
*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراءوخالص دعواتي لكم وارجو منها الاجابه لانها الدعاء بلسان الغير*
*وامنيتي لكم ان ترزقوا خير الدارين وسعادت تحقق الامنيات لكم فوق ما تحبون*
*من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه*
*بسم الله* *لرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن اعدائهم*
*الان نواصل الكتاب الكشاف للحقائق والموضح الطريق لاهل الحقائق .*

*انتقل الكتاب من هؤلاء الثلاث الى شيخ القميين* *عبد الله بن جعفر الحميري** الذي كان حيا سنة 300 وهو من اصحاب الامامين العسكريين عليهما السلام*
6755 - عبد الله بن جعفر بن الحسن: من مجمع رجال الحديث للخوئي
قال النجاشي:
عبد الله بن جعفر بن الحسن بن مالك بن جامع الحميري أبو العباس
القمي شيخ القميين و وجههم
قدم الكوفة سنة نيف و تسعين و مائتين
و سمع أهلها منه فأكثروا
و صنف كتبا كثيرة يعرف منها:
كتاب الإمامة،
كتاب الدلائل،
كتاب العظمة و التوحيد،
كتاب الغيبة و الحيرة،
كتاب فضل العرب،
كتاب التوحيد و البداء
و الإرادة و الاستطاعة و المعرفة،
كتاب قرب الإسناد إلى الرضا عليه السلام
، كتاب قرب الإسناد إلى أبي جعفر بن الرضا عليه السلام
كتاب ما بين هشام بن الحكم و هشام بن سالم و القياس (العباس) و الأرواح و الجنة و النار و الحديثين المختلفين،
مسائل الرجال و مكاتباتهم أبا الحسن الثالث عليه السلام ،
مسائل لأبي محمد الحسن بن علي عليه السلام ، على يد محمد بن عثمان العمري،
كتاب قرب الإسناد إلى صاحب الأمر عليه السلام ،
مسائل أبي محمد و توقيعات،
كتاب الطب،
أخبرنا عدة من أصحابنا عن أحمد بن محمد بن يحيى العطار عنه بجميع كتبه.
و قال الشيخ (441):
عبد الله بن جعفر الحميري القمي يكنى أبا العباس
*ثقة له كتب،*
أخبرنا بجميع كتبه و رواياته*الشيخ المفيد رحمه الله*عن أبي جعفر بن بابويه عن أبيه و محمد بن الحسن، عنه و أخبرنا بها ابن أبي جيد عن ابن الوليد عنه.
و عده الشيخ في رجاله (تارة) في أصحاب الرضا عليه السلام (13) قائلا:
أبو العباس الحميري.
و (أخرى) في أصحاب الهادي عليه السلام (23) قائلا: عبد الله بن جعفر الحميري.
و (ثالثة) في أصحاب العسكري عليه السلام (2) قائلا: عبد الله بن جعفر الحميري: *قمي، ثقة.*
*و عده البرقي*
أيضا (تارة) في أصحاب الهادي عليه السلام و (أخرى) في أصحاب العسكري عليه السلام ، قائلا في الموضع الثاني:
141 عبد الله بن جعفر الحميري الذي سمعت منه بالفتح.
و قال الكشي (497):
أبو العباس الحميري.
قال نصر بن الصباح:
أبو العباس الحميري، اسمه عبد الله بن جعفر كان أستاذ أبي الحسن.
روى (عبد الله بن جعفر الحميري) عن أحمد بن محمد بن عيسى و روى عنه ابنه محمد،
كامل الزيارات الباب 2، في ثواب زيارة رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله ، الحديث 5.
الى اخر ما فصل في كتاب مجمع رجال الحديث من اراد التفصيل فاليراجع هناك

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*امهر 92*
*السلام عليكم*
*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراءوخالص دعواتي لكم وارجو منها الاجابه لانها الدعاء بلسان الغير*
*وامنيتي لكم ان ترزقوا خير الدارين وسعادت تحقق الامنيات لكم فوق ما تحبون*
*من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم* 
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن اعدائهم*
*وانتقل الكتاب بعد ان وصل الى شيخ القميين* *عبد الله بن جعفر الحميري**رحمه الله تعالى الى*
*الشيخ الجليل ابو على محمد بن همام بن سهيل** المتوفي سنة 332 وهذا الشيخ نقل الكتاب عن عبد الرزاق ايضا** وسننقل لكم ما قاله الرجاليون الذين عليهم الاعتماد والكتاب الكبير للخوئي وهو*
*معجم‏رجال‏الحديث**:*
*9967 -** محمد بن أبي بكر همام:*
*قال النجاشي:*
*محمد بن أبي بكر همام بن سهيل*
*الكاتب الإسكافي شيخ أصحابنا و متقدمهم، له منزلة عظيمة، كثير الحديث، قال أبو محمد هارون بن موسى رحمه الله:*
*حدثنا* *محمد بن همام**، قال: حدثنا أحمد بن مابنداذ قال:*
*أسلم أبي أول من أسلم من أهله و خرج عن دين المجوسية و هداه الله إلى الحق و كان يدعو أخاه سهيلا إلى مذهبه، فيقول له يا أخي اعلم أنك لا تألوني نصحا و لكن الناس مختلفون و كل يدعي أن الحق فيه و لست أختار أن أدخل في شي‏ء إلا على يقين، فمضت لذلك مدة، و حج* *سهيل**، فلما صدر من الحج، قال لأخيه:*
*الذي كنت تدعوني إليه هو الحق، قال:*
*و كيف علمت ذلك؟*
*قال: لقيت في حجي* *عبد الرزاق بن همام الصنعاني** و ما رأيت أحدا مثله فقلت له على خلوة: نحن قوم من أولاد الأعاجم و عهدنا بالدخول في الإسلام قريب و أرى أهله مختلفين في مذاهبهم و قد جعلك الله من العلم بما لا نظير لك فيه في عصرك مثل ؛ و أريد أن أجعلك حجة فيما بيني و بين الله عز و جل، فإن رأيت أن تبين لي ما ترضاه لنفسك من الدين لأتبعك فيه و أقلدك فأظهر لي محبة* *آل رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله** و تعظيمهم و* *البراءة من عدوهم** و القول** بإمامتهم**، قال** أبو**علي:*
*أخذ أبي هذا المذهب عن أبيه، عن عمه و أخذته عن أبي، قال أبو محمد هارون بن موسى: قال أبو علي محمد بن همام:*
*كتب أبي إلى* *أبي محمد الحسن بن علي العسكري عليه السلام** ، يعرفه أنه ما صح له حمل بولد و يعرفه أن له حملا و يسأله أن يدعو الله في تصحيحه و سلامته و أن يجعله* *ذكرا نجيبا من مواليهم:** فوقع على رأس الرقعة بخط يده:*
*قد فعل الله ذلك فصح الحمل ذكرا،*
*قال هارون بن موسى أراني أبو علي بن همام الرقعة و الخط*
*و كان محققا، له من الكتب: كتاب الأنوار في تاريخ الأئمة عليهم السلام .*
*أخبرنا أبو الحسن أحمد بن محمد بن موسى بن الجراح الجندي، قال: حدثنا* *أبو علي بن همام**، به و مات أبو علي بن همام، يوم الخميس لإحدى عشرة ليلة بقيت من جمادى الأخرى سنة (336) و كان مولده يوم الإثنين لست خلون من ذي الحجة سنة (258).*
*و تقدم توثيقه صريحا في ترجمة جعفر بن محمد بن مالك.*
*و قال الشيخ الطوسي :*
*محمد بن همام الإسكافي**،*
*يكنى أبا علي**:*
*جليل القدر، ثقة، له روايات كثيرة،** أخبرنا بها عدة من أصحابنا عن أبي المفضل، عنه.*
*و عده في رجاله في من لم يرو عنهم عليهم السلام قائلا:*
*محمد بن همام البغدادي، يكنى أبا علي و همام يكنى أبا بكر* *جليل القدر ثقة**،** روى عنه التلعكبري و سمع منه أولا سنة (323) و له منه إجازة، مات سنة (332).*
*روى (أبو علي محمد بن همام بن سهيل) عن* *أبي عبد الله جعفر بن محمد بن مالك و هو من مشايخ**جعفر بن محمد بن قولويه، كامل الزيارات**،**في ثواب من زار الحسين عليه السلام** في رجب، الحديث 1.*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*امهر 93*


*السلام عليكم*


*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراءوخالص دعواتي لكم وارجو منها الاجابه لانها الدعاء بلسان الغير*


*وامنيتي لكم ان ترزقوا خير الدارين وسعادت تحقق الامنيات لكم فوق ما تحبون*



*من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه*


*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله وعجل* *فرجهم*

*والعن اعدائهم*


*ونقل الكتاب من* *محمد بن أبي بكر همام بن سهيل الى* *الشيخ الجليل الثقة المشهور بين العلماء بالصحة والوثاقة والوجاهة* *هارون بن موسى التلعبكري المتوفي 385*


*وهذا هو هارون كما نقل لنا* *معجم رجال الحديث :*


هارون بن موسى بن أحمد:


قال النجاشي:


هارون بن موسى بن أحمد بن سعيد (بن سعيد) أبو محمد التلعكبري، من بني شيبان، كان وجها في أصحابنا ثقة، معتمدا لا يطعن عليه، له كتب منها: كتاب الجوامع في علوم الدين،


كنت أحضر في داره مع ابنه أبي جعفر و الناس يقرءون عليه.


و عده الشيخ في رجاله فيمن لم يرو عنهم عليهم السلام قائلا:


هارون بن موسى التلعكبري، يكنى أبا محمد، جليل القدر عظيم المنزلة، واسع الرواية، عديم النظير، ثقة.


روى جميع الأصول و المصنفات، مات سنة خمس و ثمانين و ثلاثمائة أخبرنا عنه جماعة من أصحابنا.


روى عن أبي علي محمد بن همام بن سهيل و روى عنه جعفر بن محمد بن قولويه، كامل الزيارات:


الباب (75) فيمن اغتسل في الفرات و زار الحسين عليه السلام ، الحديث 5ونتابع الكتاب لنرى ان هذا الشيخ الثقة الجليل لمن سيعطي الكتاب في طريقه الينا

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*امهر 94*
*السلام عليكم*
*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراء وخالص دعواتي لكم وارجو منها الاجابه لانها الدعاء بلسان الغير*
*وامنيتي لكم ان ترزقوا خير الدارين وسعادت تحقق الامنيات لكم فوق ما تحبون*


*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن اعدائهم*


وروى الشيخ الجليل الثقة *هارون بن موسى التلعبكري* كتاب سليم الى المحدث الجليل الحسين بن عبيد الله الغضائري
*الحسين بن عبيد الله بن إبراهيم:*
*قال النجاشي:*
*الحسين بن عبيد الله بن إبراهيم الغضائري أبو عبد الله*
*شيخنا رحمه الله،*
*له كتب، منها:*
*كتاب كشف التمويه و الغمة*
*، كتاب التسليم على أمير المؤمنين بإمرة المؤمنين*
*، كتاب تذكر العاقل و تنبيه الغافل في فضل العلم*
*، كتاب عدد الأئمة و ما شذ على المصنفين من ذلك*
*، كتاب البيان في حياة الرحمن*
*، كتاب النوادر في الفقه*
*، كتاب مناسك الحج*
*، كتاب مختصر مناسك الحج*
*، كتاب يوم الغدير*
*، كتاب الرد على الغلاة و المفوضة*
*، كتاب سجدة الشكر*
*، كتاب مواطن أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام*
*، كتاب في فضل بغداد،*
*كتاب في قول أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام :*
*ألا أخبركم بخير هذه الأمة*
*أجازنا جميعها و جميع رواياته، عن شيوخه، و مات رحمه الله في نصف صفر سنة إحدى عشرة و أربعمائة.*
*و قال الشيخ في رجاله في من لم يرو عنهم عليهم السلام :*
*الحسين بن عبيد الله الغضائري يكنى أبا عبد الله*
*كثير السماع بالرجال و له تصانيف ذكرناها في الفهرست، سمعنا منه، و أجاز لنا بجميع رواياته مات سنة 411.*
*أقول: ( وهذا القول للخوئي ارجو الدقة فيها لان اصل تضعيف ابان من كتاب ابن الغضائري في حين ان اصل نسبت الكتاب الى هذا العالم الجليل مشكوك كما سننقل لكم بالمستقبل ان شاء الله التفصيل بهذا الامر ).*
*نرجع لنص* *كتاب معجم رجال الحديث** :*
*ذكر هنا كلام مفصلا ثم وصل اخيرا الى هذه الحقيقة :*
*و كيف كان**فلا ينبغي التردد في وثاقة* *الرجل* *لا من جهة توثيق ابن طاوس و بعض من تأخر عنه إياه، و لا من جهة أنه كثير الرواية أو أنه شيخ الإجازة فإنه لا عبرة بشي‏ء من ذلك على ما عرفت* *بل من جهة أنه شيخ النجاشي و جميع مشايخه ثقات على ما تقدم.*
*ملاحظة : ان عبارة شيخ في مصطلح الرجال يعنون به استاذ فان قالوا فلان شيخ فلان يعني استاذ فلان*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

امهر 95


*السلام عليكم*


*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراءوخالص دعواتي لكم وارجو منها الاجابه لانها الدعاء بلسان الغير*


*وامنيتي لكم ان ترزقوا خير الدارين وسعادت تحقق الامنيات لكم فوق ما تحبون*


*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه*


*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله وعجل* *فرجهم*

*والعن اعدائهم*


*ثم انتقل** الكتاب* *من المحدث الجليل* *الحسين بن عبيد الله الغضائري الى من اتفق علماء الشيعة على صدقه ووثاقته وجلالته ابي جعفر**محمد بن الحسن الطوسي** - وقد تحدثنا عنه فيما سبق مفصلا -*


*علما بان* *الشيخ الطوسي**–** قدس سره* *–** كان حلقة الاتصال بين المتقدمين والمتاخرين في ايصال* *الكتاب** الينا ؛ وكذلك الكثير من* *كتب الشيعة المهمة* *؛ حيث كانت له* *مكتبة** كبيرة وعظيمة في منطقة* *الكرخ الشيعية** في بغداد ؛ ولكن بعد الهجوم عليه وعلى داره انتقل الى* *النجف الاشرف** وبانتقاله الى* *النجف الاشرف** اسس الحوزة العلمية هناك ليستقبل رواد علوم** اهل البيت عليهم السلام*


*وقد نقل هذا* *الشيخ الجليل** الكتاب الى ثلاث اشخاص وهم :*


*1-* *المحدث الفاضل** شهر آشوب* *جد صاحب* *الكتاب المعروف بمناقب ابن شهر اشوب*


*2-* *الفقيه الصالح خازن المشهد الغروي* *محمد بن أحمد بن شهريار*


*3-* *العالم الجليل* *أبو علي الطوسي ابن الشيخ الطوسي*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

امهر 96


*السلام عليكم*


*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراءوخالص دعواتي لكم وارجو منها الاجابه لانها الدعاء بلسان الغير*


*وامنيتي لكم ان ترزقوا خير الدارين وسعادت تحقق الامنيات لكم فوق ما تحبون*


*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه*


*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله وعجل* *فرجهم*

*والعن اعدائهم*


*ان الناقل الاول من الشيخ الطوسي في سلسلة السند للكتاب الينا هو :*


*المحدث الفاضل** شهر آشوب* *جد صاحب* *الكتاب المعروف بمناقب ابن شهر اشوب*


*وقد قال عنه الخوئي في معجم رجال الحديث :*


شهرآشوب المازندراني:


قال الشيخ الحر في تذكرة المتبحرين:


الشيخ شهرآشوب المازندراني فاضل محدث، روى عنه ابنه علي و ابن ابنه محمد بن علي، كما ذكره في مناقبه.


وقال عنه المحقق البارع النمازي في


مستدركات علم رجال الحديث - - ج 4 - ص 223 - 224


6914 - شهرآشوب بن أبي نصر :

شيخ فاضل ، محدث جليل من تلاميذ الشيخ الطوسي . روى عنه ابنه علي و حفيده محمد بن علي بن شهرآشوب ، المعروف بابن شهرآشوب ، صاحب المناقب ، روى في باب أحوال الباقر صلوات الله عليه

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*امهر 97*



*السلام عليكم*



*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراءوخالص دعواتي لكم وارجو منها الاجابه لانها الدعاء بلسان الغير*



*وامنيتي لكم ان ترزقوا خير الدارين وسعادت تحقق الامنيات لكم فوق ما تحبون*



*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه*



*بسم الله**الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله وعجل* *فرجهم*



*والعن اعدائهم*



*اما الناقل الثاني من الشيخ الطوسي في سلسلة السند للكتاب الينا هو :*



*2* *- الفقيه الصالح خازن المشهد الغروي* *محمد بن أحمد بن شهريار*



*وقال عنه في كتاب معجم رجال الحديث للخوئي :*



محمد بن أحمد بن شهريار:



قال الشيخ منتجب الدين في فهرسته:



الشيخ محمد بن أحمد بن شهريار الخازن بالمشهد الغري على ساكنه السلام فقيه، صالح.



واما ما جاء عنه في كتاب المستدركات للمحقق النمازي هو :



محمد بن أحمد بن شهريار :



الخازن بمشهد الغري في سنة 516 .



فقيه صالح ، شيخ سعيد . وكان صهر الشيخ الطوسي على إحدى بناته . وهو الشيخ الأمين



واما الناقل الثالث للكتاب عن الشيخ الطوسي رحمة الله عليه هو :



*3- العالم الجليل* *أبوعلي الطوسي ابن الشيخ الطوسي .*



في كتاب



الوسيلة ابن ابي حمزة الطوسي:
وأبو علي :



هو الحسن بن محمد بن الحسن الطوسي



، كان عالما فاضلا فقيها محدثا جليلا ثقة . قال عنه الشيخ منتجب الدين :



فقيه ثقة عين ، قرأ على والده - الشيخ الطوسي - جميع مصنفاته ، أخبرنا الوالد عنه ( 1 ) . وفي أعيان الشيعة :



يلقب بالمفيد ، وبالمفيد الثاني مقابل الأول محمد بن محمد النعمان



وسائل الشيعه 
( 19 ) كتاب الأمالي : لولده الشيخ الثقة الجليل أبي علي الحسن بن محمد بن الحسن الطوسي رضي الله عنه ويسمى المجالس - أيضا - .
و سائل الشيعه



كتاب الأمالي ( 18 ) لولده الشيخ الثقة الجليل أبي علي الحسن بن محمد بن الحسن الطوسي رضي الله عنه ويسمى المجالس أيضا

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

امهر 98


*السلام عليكم*


*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراءوخالص دعواتي لكم وارجو منها الاجابه لانها الدعاء بلسان الغير*


*وامنيتي لكم ان ترزقوا خير الدارين وسعادت تحقق الامنيات لكم فوق ما تحبون*


*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه*


*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله وعجل* *فرجهم*




*والعن اعدائهم*


والان نتابع هؤلاء الاجلاء الثلاث لنرى كل واحد منهم لمن نقل الكتاب عندما اخذه من الشيخ الطوسي رحمة الله عليه :


اولا:


اما شهر اشوب فقد نقل الكتاب الى نجله :


محمد بن علي بن شهر آشوب:


صاحب كتاب المناقب وقد اخبر بالكتاب صاحب المناقب بالحلة قراءة عليه في سنة 567


هكذا ورد عنه في كتاب معجم رجال الحديث :


محمد بن علي بن شهرآشوب:


قال السيد التفريشي في النقد (575):


محمد بن علي بن شهرآشوب المازندراني،:


رشيد الدين، شيخ هذه الطائفة و فقيهها و كان شاعرا، بليغا، منشئا، روى عنه محمد بن عبد الله بن زهرة و روى عن محمد و علي ابني عبد الصمد، له كتب، منها: كتاب الرجال،


أنساب آل أبي طالب (انتهى).


و قال الشيخ الحر في تذكرة المتبحرين (851):


الشيخ رشيد الدين محمد بن علي بن شهرآشوب المازندراني السروي:


كان عالما،


فاضلا،


ثقة،


محدثا،


محققا،


عارفا بالرجال و الأخبار،


أديبا،


شاعرا،


جامعا للمحاسن،


له كتب، منها: كتاب مناقب آل أبي طالب،


كتاب مثالب النواصب،


كتاب المخزون المكنون في عيون الفنون،


كتاب أعلام الطرائق في الحدود و الحقائق،


كتاب فائدة الفائدة،


كتاب المثال في الأمثال،


كتاب الأسباب و النزول على مذهب آل الرسول،


كتاب الحاوي،


كتاب الأوصاف،


كتاب المنهاج


و غير ذلك و قد ذكر مؤلفاته هذه في معالم العلماء و قد نقلنا منه هنا ما فيه و ليس فيها زيادة على فهرست الشيخ و النجاشي إلا قليل و ذكر أنه زاد في المؤلفات على ما جمعه الشيخ ستمائة كتاب و الظاهر أن أكثرها من مؤلفات المتقدمين.


و قال بعد نقل ما تقدم عن السيد التفريشي: و هو يروي أيضا عن


جده شهرآشوب، عن الشيخ الطوسي و قد رأيت له أيضا كتاب متشابه القرآن (انتهى).

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*امهر 99*



*السلام عليكم*



*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراء وخالص دعواتي لكم*



*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه*



*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله وعجل* *فرجهم*



*والعن اعدائهم*



*ولما عرفنا بان الشيخ الجليل* *شهر اشوب** نقل نسخته الى** نجله محمد بن علي بن شهر اشوب** صاحب المناقب؛ والان نبحث عن الكتاب الذي كان عند* *ابن شهريار الخازن*



*فقد رواه للشريف الجليل العالم* *ابي الحسن العريضي** ورواه هو للشيخ الفقيه* *محمد بن الكال** المتوفي 597 وقد اخبر بعده ابن الكال بالكتاب .*



*والحمد لله بعد البحث الشديد حصلنا عن* *ابي الحسن العريضي** الكثير وسننقل مقدار ما نحتاج اليه لمعرفة جلالته:*



* حديث اختلاف الأمة بعد نبيها صلى الله عليه وآله . . وعلامات الفرقة الناجية * - مركز المصطفى (ص) - ص كتاب سليم بن قيس ج 2 ص 555 :
وأخبرني الشيخ المقرئ أبو عبد الله محمد بن الكال ، عن الشريف الجليل نظام الشرف أبي الحسن العريضي ، عن ابن شهريار الخازن ،
* نصوص في نوابغ الشيعة وشخصيات بارزة منهم في العصور المختلفة * - مركز المصطفى (ص) - ص كتاب سليم بن قيس ج 1 ص 247 :
21 - الشريف الجليل نظام الشرف أبو الحسن العريضي : قال صاحب الرياض : " الشريف الجليل نظام الشرف أبو الحسن العريضي فاضل عالم ، والظاهر أنه من السادات " 
وهو :



* مجد الدين العريضي: السيد مجد الدين علي بن الحسن بن إبراهيم بن علي ابن جعفر بن محمد بن علي بن حسن بن عيسى بن علي العريضي ابن الامام جعفر الصادق عليه السلام و أخ الامام الكاظم عليه السلام.



و قد قال عنه الحر العاملي في أمل الآمل و العلامة النوري في مستدرك الوسائل:



«فاضل جليل من مشايخ المحقق»



و يقول عنه الأفندي في رياض العلماء:



كان من سادة العلماء و قادة الفقهاء، يروي عن الحسين بن رطبة عن أبي علي- ولد الشيخ الطوسي- و يروي عنه المحقق .



و جده علي بن العريضي- رحمه الله- كان رواية للحديث سديد الطريق شديد الورع كثير الفضل، لزم أخاه الإمام موسى بن جعفر عليه السلام و روى عنه شيئا كثيرا، ذكره العلامة و قال علي بن جعفر أخو موسى الكاظم عليه السلام من أصحاب الرضا عليه السلام ثقة.



و روى الكشي عنه ما يشهد بصحة عقيدته و تأدبه مع أبي جعفر الثاني عليه السلام، سكن العريض- من نواحي المدينة- فنسب ولده إليها «3».



ولاثبات ان



ابا الحسن العريضي هو : السيد مجد الدين علي بن الحسن بن إبراهيم بن علي ابن جعفر بن محمد بن علي بن حسن بن عيسى بن علي العريضي ابن الامام جعفر الصادق عليه السلام و أخ الامام الكاظم عليه السلام.



ننقل لكم عن السيد ابن طاووس في كتابه :



فتح الابواب



رويته عن والدي السعيد موسى بن جعفر بن محمد بن محمد بن الطاوس قدس الله روحه و نور ضريحه عن السعيد علي بن الحسن بن إبراهيم الحسيني العريضي عن الشيخ الموفق أبي طالب حمزة بن محمد بن شهريار الخازن عن خاله السعيد أبي علي الحسن بن الشيخ السعيد أبي جعفر الطوسي عن والده السعيد المذكور .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

امهر 100 

السلام عليكم
اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراء وخالص دعواتي لكم
من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


والعن اعدائهم


وان ابا الحسن العريضي روى الكتاب الى الفقيه محمد بن الكال المتوفي 597 .



وقد جاء عنه في معجم رجال الحديث 


محمد بن هارون المعروف والده بالكال: 


قال الشيخ الحر في تذكرة المتبحرين (947):


الشيخ أبو عبد الله محمد بن هارون، المعروف والده بالكال، فاضل، جليل، صالح، فقيه له كتب منها: مختصر التبيان في تفسير القرآن، و كتاب متشابه القرآن و كتاب 17 ص : 319 اللحن الخفي و اللحن الجلي، و غير ذلك.


ونقل النمازي رحمة الله عليه نفس هذا النص عن الحر رحمة الله عليه 


وذكر في موسوعة طبقات الفقهاء هكذا 


2338 ابن الكآل 


(515- 597 ه) محمد بن محمد بن هارون بن محمد بن كوكب، أبو عبد اللّه البغدادي ثم الحلّي، المعروف بابن الكآل أحد أعيان القرّاء.


ولد سنة خمس عشرة و خمسمائة. و عُني بالقراءات، و اجتهد فيها، و تصدّر بالحلّة و بغداد.


قرأ على: أبي العلاء الهمداني، و أبي الكرم الشهرزوري، و غيرهما.


و روى عن الشريف أبي الحسن علي بن إبراهيم العريضي كتاب «سُليم بن قيس».


قرأ عليه: أبو عبد اللّه الدبيثي، و الشريف الداعي.


و كان حافظاً، فقيهاً، مفسراً.


حقّق الاخبار الواردة في كتاب «نور الهدى» في فضائل أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام للحسن‏


ابن أحمد بن محمد الجاوابي.


و صنّف كتباً، منها: مختصر «التبيان في تفسير القرآن» للشيخ الطوسي، متشابه القرآن، و اللحن الخفي و اللحن الجلي. توفّي في- ذي الحجة سنة سبع و تسعين و خمسمائة.


منقول من موسوعة طبقات الفقهاء وهناك يذكر له 8 مصادر مع ذكر الجزء والصفحه والرقم 

يرجى المراجعة لمن احب 
اذن ان ابن شهريار الخازن نقل الكتاب الى ابي الحسن العريضي ورواه هو للشيخ الفقيه محمد بن الكال 
وايضا نقل الكتاب ابو علي بن الشيخ الطوسي الذي شرحنا حاله فيما سبق الى 

رجلين :


احدهما الشيخ الفقيه الحسن بن هبة الله بن رطبة السوراوي وقد اخبر هو بالكتاب في كربلاء في شهر محرم الحرام من سنة 560 


والثانيالشيخ الامين الحسين بن احمد بن طحال المقدادي فقد اخبره الشيخ ابو على بالكتاب في رجب من سنة 490

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*امهر 101*  
*السلام* *عليكم*
*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراء وخالص دعواتي* *لكم*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه* 
*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم* 
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم* 

*والعن* *اعدائهم* 
وايضا نقل الكتاب ابو علي بن الشيخ الطوسي الذي شرحنا حاله فيما سبق الى  
رجلين : 
احدهما الشيخ الفقيه الحسن بن هبة الله بن رطبة السوراوي
قال في معجم رجال الحديث عن الحر العاملي رحمة الله عليه 
الحسن بن هبة الله: 
قال الشيخ الحر في تذكرة المتبحرين (222). 
الشيخ جمال الدين الحسن بن هبة الله بن رطبة السوراوي: كان فاضلا، فقيها، عابدا، يروي عنه ابن إدريس له كتب.
وقال الطهراني عن العلامة الحلي في ذكر كتبه وسندها فورد الحسن بن هبة الله هكذا في السند :
رشاد الأذهان - العلامة الحلي - ج 1 - ص 48 - 49
وقال العلامة آقا بزرك الطهراني في طبقات أعلام الشيعة -. طرقه إلى كتب الحديث : قال في الخلاصة في بيان طرقه المتعددة : ونحن نثبت هاهنا منها ما يتفق ، وكلها صحيحة : فالذي إلى الشيخ الطوسي رحمه الله فإنا نروي جميع رواياته ومصنفاته وإجازاته عن والدي الشيخ يوسف بن علي بن مطهر رحمه الله ، عن الشيخ يحيى بن محمد ابن يحيى بن الفرج السوراوي ، عن الفقيه الحسن بن هبة الله بن رطبة ، عن المفيد أبي علي الحسن بن محمد بن الحسن الطوسي ، عن والده الشيخ أبي جعفر محمد بن الحسن الطوسي . وعن والدي عن السيد أحمد بن يوسف بن أحمد العريضي العلوي الحسيني ، عن برهان الدين محمد بن محمد بن علي الحمداني القزويني نزيل الري ، عن السيد فضل الله أبي علي الحسيني الراوندي . عن عماد الدين أبي الصمصام ذي الفقار بن معبد الحسنى ، عن الشيخ أبي جعفر الطوسي ،
واما المحقق الماهر الحائز بتحقيقه جائزة احسن كتاب السنة الشيخ الجليل محمد باقر الانصاري وهو اهم مصدر لنا في تاليفنا قال عنه :
في كتاب سليم بن قيس - تحقيق محمد باقر الأنصاري - ص 53
93 . الشيخ الفقيه جمال الدين الحسن بن هبة الله بن رطبة السوراوي من أعلام القرن السادس ، وكان فاضلا عابدا وله كتب .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

. .*امهر 102* 

*السلام* *عليكم*
*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراء وخالص دعواتي* *لكم*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*والعن* *اعدائهم*

ننقل لكم قطعة مما كتبناه ليرتكز الموضوع في ذهنكم
وايضا نقل الكتاب ابو علي بن الشيخ الطوسي الذي شرحنا حاله فيما سبق الى 

رجلين :


احدهما الشيخ الفقيه الحسن بن هبة الله بن رطبة السوراوي وقد اخبر هو بالكتاب في كربلاء في شهر محرم الحرام من سنة 560 


وقد شرحنا حاله لكم 

والثانيالشيخ الامين الحسين بن احمد بن طحال المقدادي فقد اخبره الشيخ ابو على بالكتاب في رجب من سنة 490 
معجم رجال الحديث - 
* الحسين بن طحال : = الحسين بن أحمد بن طحال . قال الشيخ الحر في تذكرة المتبحرين : " الشيخ أبو عبد الله ، الحسين بن طحال المقدادي : عالم ، فقيه ، جليل ، يروي عن الشيخ أبي علي الطوسي ، عن أبيه " . أقول : وقد تقدم الحسين بن أحمد بن طحال ولا يبعد اتحاد هذا معه .. 
أعيان الشيعة - السيد محسن الأمين - ج 5 - ص 449
الحسين بن أحمد بن طحال في موضع ثم قال الحسين بن طحال . نسبته والمقدادي في الرياض في موضع الظاهر أنه نسبة إلى المقداد بن الأسود الصحابي المشهور وفي موضع آخر جزم بذلك .
أقوال العلماء فيه في أمل الآمل : 
الشيخ أبو عبد الله الحسين بن أحمد بن طحال لمقدادي كان عالما جليلا ثم قال : الحسين بن طحال المقدادي عالم فقيه جليل وتقدم ابن أحمد بن طحال. وفي رياض العلماء الشيخ الأمين الامام العالم أبو عبد الله الحسين بن أحمد بن محمد بن علي بن طحال المقدادي رضي الله عنه المجاور بمشهد مولانا ع من أكابر علمائنا ثم قال إنه وجد في أول سند الزيارة الجامعة من مزار الشيخ المفيد أو الشيخ الطوسي أخبرنا الشيخ الأجل الفقيه العفيف أبو عبد الله الحسين بن أحمد بن محمد بن طحال المقدادي الخ . وقال منتجب الدين في فهرسته فقيه صالح . 

* 9 . حياة الشيخ الطوسي رضوان الله عليه * - مركز المصطفى (ص) - ص لؤلؤة البحرين ص 293 :
( 52 ) - الحسين بن أحمد بن طحال 
كان الشيخ أبو عبد الله الحسين بن طحال فاضلا جليلا ، روى عنه محمد بن علي بن شهرآشوب ، وقال الشيخ منتجب الدين بن بابويه - عند ذكره - فقيه صالح قرأ على الشيخ أبى علي الطوسي رحمه الله .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

امهر 103

*السلام* *عليكم*
*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراء وخالص دعواتي* *لكم*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*والعن* *اعدائهم*

ثم ان الشيخ المقدادي اخبر الرئيس ابو البقاء هبة الله بن نما بالكتاب قراءة عليه بالنجف الاشرف في سنة 520 ثم اخبر هبة الله بن نما بالكتاب قراءة عليه بداره في الحلة في جمادي الاولى من سنة 565.
والان نبحث عن شيخنا الجليل هبة الله بن نما كما ورد عنه في مجموعة من المصادر المهمة منها :
معجم رجال الحديث 19 253 
قال الشيخ الحر في تذكرة المتبحرين (1062): الشيخ أبو البقاء هبة الله بن نما الحلي، فاضل، صالح، يروي عنه ولده جعفر.
الصحيفة السجادية (ابطحي) - الإمام زين العابدين (ع) - هامش ص 611
الثالث : الشيخ الفقيه هبة الله بن نما بن علي بن حمدون ، الشيخ الرئيس العفيف أبو البقاء الحلي وهو من مشايخ ابن المشهدي صاحب المزار ، روى الصحيفة قراءة عليه . ترجم له في أعلام القرن السادس : 334 ، رياض العلماء : 6 / 37 و ج 5 / 316 .
خاتمة المستدرك - الميرزا النوري - ج 3 - ص 19
وعن أبيه الجليل : هبة الله بن نما ، الموصوف في كثير من الأسانيد بالرئيس العفيف . وفي مزار الشيخ محمد بن المشهدي : أخبرني الشيخ الفقيه العالم ، أبو البقاء هبة الله بن نما. وفي الامل: فاضل صالح. وفي الرياض : فاضل ، عالم ، فقيه جليل. عن الشيخين الجليلين : أبي عبد الله الحسين بن أحمد بن طحال المقدادي . وإلياس بن هشام. عن أبي علي بن شيخ الطائفة . 
واما ما ورد عنه في اهم مصادر بحثني وتاليفي لكتابي امهر صحفي في زمان الفتنة وهو كتاب سليم بن قيس بتحقيق الاستاذ الجليل الشيخ محمد باقر الانصاري حفظه الله وحفظ والده المالف والمتخصص في حياة الصديقة الطاهرة الشهيدة عليها السلام وصاحب اكبر مكتبة تخصصية في حياة الصديقة الشهيدة عليها صلوات الله وبثمان وعشرين لغة عالمية 
كتاب سليم بن قيس - تحقيق محمد باقر الأنصاري - ص 53
الفقيه العفيف أبو البقاء هبة الله بن نما بن علي بن حمدون الحلي من أعلام القرن السادس ، وكان عالما فاضلا من رؤساء الإمامية جليل القدر . 9
كتاب سليم بن قيس - تحقيق محمد باقر الأنصاري - ص 64 - 65
( أخبرني هبة الله بن نما قراءة عليه بداره بحلة الجامعيين في جمادى الأولى سنة خمس وستين وخمسمائة ) . ‹ صفحة 65 › 
وفي كتاب
المزار - محمد بن المشهدي - ص 13 - 14
الشيخ الفقيه أبو البقاء هبة الله بن نما بن علي بن حمدون ، روى عنه جميع كتب الشيخ ويروي عنه الصحيفة السجادية ‹ صفحة 14 › 1
المزار - محمد بن المشهدي - ص 132
اخبرني الشيخان الجليلان الفاضلان أبو البقاء هبة الله بن نما وأبو الخير سعد بن أبي الحسن الفراء رضي الله عنهما ، قالا : حدثنا 
ذوب النضار - ابن نما الحلي - ص 37
أبو البقاء أو أبو التقى هبة الله بن نما بن علي بن حمدون الحلي ، وهو ابن نما حقيقة ، فاضل ، صالح ، يروي عنه ولده جعفر . 
وورد عنه في كتاب بحار الانوار...

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

. .*امهر 104*

*السلام* *عليكم*
*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراء وخالص دعواتي* *لكم*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*والعن* *اعدائهم*

وانقل لكم ايضا ما ورد متسلسلا في كتاب بحار الانوار وفي السند ابو البقاء هبة الله بن نماء الحلي والسند هو :
بحار الأنوار - العلامة المجلسي - ج 1 - ص 76 - 77
ولنذكر ما وجدناه في مفتتح كتاب سليم بن قيس وهو هذا :
أخبرني الرئيس العفيف *أبو التقي هبة الله بن نما بن علي بن حمدون* رضي الله عنه قراءة عليه بداره بحلة الجامعين في جمادي الأولى *سنة خمس وستين وخمس مائة* ، قال : حدثني الشيخ الأمين العالم *أبو عبد الله الحسين بن أحمد بن طحال المقدادي* المجاور قراءة عليه بمشهد مولانا *أمير المؤمنين صلوات الله عليه* سنة عشرين وخمس مائة قال : حدثنا الشيخ المفيد *أبو علي الحسن بن محمد الطوسي رضي الله عنه* ، في رجب سنة تسعين وأربعمائة . وأخبرني الشيخ الفقيه *أبو عبد الله الحسن بن هبة الله بن رطبة* ، عن الشيخ المفيد *أبي علي* ، عن والده فيما سمعته يقرأ عليه بمشهد مولانا *السبط الشهيد أبي**عبد الله الحسين بن علي صلوات الله عليه* في المحرم من سنة ستين وخمس مائة . وأخبرني الشيخ المقري ، *أبو عبد الله محمد بن الكال* عن الشريف الجليل نظام الشرف *أبي الحسن العريضي* ، عن *ابن شهريار الخازن* ، عن الشيخ *أبي جعفر الطوسي .*
والان بعد ان نقلنا لكم الكتاب وبالاسناد المفصلة ؛ وبحثنا لكم عن كل من وصل الكتاب اليه من كتبنا الرجالية الاصيلة التي لا مصدر معتمد سواها ؛ اخيرا وصل الكتاب بنفس هذه الاسناد الى يد عالمين جليلين كبيرين قد اتفقت الطائفة الناجية على جلالتهما وهما الشيخ الجليل الذي معروفيته وشهرته لا يحتاج معها الى ذكر سوى اسمه وهو *الشيخ الحر العاملي* المتوفي سنة 1104 وهو *صاحب كتاب وسائل الشيعة* والجليل الثاني هو *الشيخ العلامة المجلسي* المتوفي سنة 1111 وهو *صاحب كتاب بحار الانوار*
ولنبدء بذكر الشخ الجليل الحر العاملي والبحث عن حياته المشرق بروايات العترة الطاهرة عليهم ما لا يحصى من صلوات الله

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

.*امهر105*
*السلام* *عليكم*
*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراء**وخالص دعواتي* *لكم*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن* *الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن* *اعدائهم*
وصل الكتاب بنفس هذه الاسناد الى يد عالمين جليلين كبيرين قد اتفقت الطائفة الناجية على جلالتهما وهما الشيخ الجليل الذي معروفيته وشهرته لا يحتاج معها الى ذكر سوى اسمه وهو *الشيخ الحر العاملي* المتوفي سنة 1104 وهو *صاحب كتاب وسائل الشيعة* والجليل الثاني هو *الشيخ العلامة المجلسي* المتوفي سنة 1111 وهو *صاحب كتاب بحار الانوار*
ولنبدء بذكر الشخ الجليل الحر العاملي والبحث عن حياته المشرق بروايات العترة الطاهرة عليهم ما لا يحصى من صلوات الله 
عن كتاب 
*معجم رجال الحديث - السيد الخوئي - ج 16 - ص 246 - 249*
*عن كتاب امل الامل للحر العاملي حيث تحدث عن نفسه رحمة الله عليه*
*"** محمد ابن الحسن بن علي بن محمد بن الحسين الحر العاملي المشغري* ، مؤلف هذا الكتاب : كان مولده في قرية *مشغر* ليلة الجمعة ، ثامن من رجب سنة 1033 ، قرأ بها على أبيه وعمه الشيخ *محمد الحر* ، وجده لامه الشيخ *عبد السلام بن محمد بن الحر* ، وخال أبيه الشيخ علي بن محمود ، وغيرهم ، وقرأ في قرية *جبع* على عمه أيضا ، وعلى الشيخ زين الدين بن محمد بن الحسن بن زين الدين ، وعلى الشيخ حسين الظهيري وغيرهم . وأقام في* البلاد**أربعين سنة* ، وحج فيها مرتين ، ثم سافر إلى* العراق* فزار *الأئمة عليهم السلام* ، ثم زار* الرضا**عليه السلام* بطوس ، واتفق مجاورته بها إلى هذا الوقت مدة *أربع وعشرين سنة* ، وحج ( فيها ) أيضا مرتين ، وزار *أئمة العراق عليهم السلام* أيضا مرتين . له كتب ، منها : 
*كتاب الجواهر السنية في الأحاديث القدسية* ، وهو أول ما ألفه ولم يجمعها أحد قبله . *والصحيفة الثانية* من أدعية *علي بن الحسين عليه السلام* الخارجة عن *الصحيفة الكاملة .**وكتاب تفصيل وسائل الشيعة إلى مسائل الشريعة* ست مجلدات ، تشتمل على *جميع* أحاديث الأحكام الشرعية الموجودة في الكتب الأربعة ، وسائر الكتب المعتمدة ، أكثر من سبعين كتابا مع ذكر الأسانيد ، وأسماء الكتب وحسن الترتيب ، وذكر وجوه الجمع مع الاختصار ، وكون كل مسألة لها باب ، على حدة بقدر الامكان . *وكتاب هداية الأمة**إلى أحكام* *الأئمة عليهم السلام* ، ثلاث مجلدات صغيرة منتخبة من ذلك الكتاب مع حذف الأسانيد والمكررات ، وكون كل مطلب منه اثني عشر ، من أول الفقه إلى آخره . و*كتاب فهرست وسائل الشيعة* ، يشتمل على عنوان الأبواب وعد أحاديث كل باب ، ومضمون الأحاديث مجلد واحد ولاشتماله على جميع ما روي من *فتاواهم عليهم السلام ،* سماه *كتاب**من لا يحضره الامام* . و*كتاب الفوائد الطوسية* خرج منه مجلد ، يشتمل على مائة فائدة في مطالب متفرقة . و*كتاب إثبات الهداة بالنصوص والمعجزات* مجلدان ، يشتمل على أكثر من عشرين ألف حديث ( وأسانيد تقارب سبعين إلف سند ) منقولة من جميع كتب الخاصة والعامة ، مع حسن الترتيب والتهذيب ، واجتناب التكرار بحسب الامكان والتصريح بأسماء الكتب ، وكل باب فيه فصول ، وفي كل فصل أحاديث كتاب يناسب ذلك الباب ، نقل فيه من مائة واثنين وأربعين كتابا من كتب الخاصة ، ومن أربعة وعشرين كتابا من كتب العامة ، هذا ما نقل منه بغير واسطة ، ونقل منه خمسين كتابا من كتب الخاصة بالواسطة ، نقل منها بواسطة أصحاب الكتب السابقة ، ونقل من مائتين وثلاثة وعشرين كتابا من كتب العامة بالواسطة ، لأنه نقل منها بواسطة أصحاب الكتب السابقة ، حيث نقلوا منها وصرحوا بأسمائها ، فذاك أربعمائة وتسعة وثلاثون كتابا ، بل نقل من كتب أخرى لم تدخل في العدد ، عند تعداد الكتب وقد صرح بأسمائها عند النقل منها ، وناهيك بذلك . وله هذا الكتاب وهو *كتاب أمل الآمل* في علماء جبل عامل ، وفيه أسماء علمائنا المتأخرين أيضا . وله *رسالة في الرجعة* سماها *الايقاظ من الهجعة بالبرهان على الرجعة* ، وفيها اثنا عشر بابا ، تشتمل على أكثر من ستمائة حديث ، وأربع وستين آية من القرآن ( وأدلة كثيرة ) وعبارات المتقدمين والمتأخرين ، وجواب الشبهات وغير ذلك ، *ورسالة في الرد على الصوفية* ، تشتمل على اثني عشر باب واثني عشر فصلا ، فيها نحو ألف حديث ، في الرد عليهم ، عموما وخصوصا في كل ما اختصوا به ، و*رسالة في خلق الكافر وما يناسبه* ، *ورسالة في تسمية المهدي عليه السلام* سماها كشف التعمية في حكم التسمية ، *ورسالة الجمعة في جواب من رد أدلة الشهيد الثاني* في *رسالته في الجمعة* ، *ورسالة في الاجماع* ، *سماها نزهة الاسماع في حكم الاجماع* ، *ورسالة تواتر القرآن* ، *ورسالة الرجال* ، *ورسالة أحوال الصحابة* ، *ورسالة في تنزيه المعصوم* *عن السهو والنسيان ، ورسالة في الواجبات والمحرمات المنصوصة ، من أول الفقه إلى آخره في نهاية الاختصار ، سماها بداية الهداية ،* وقال في آخرها :
فصارت الواجبات ألفا وخمسمائة وخمسة وثلاثين ، والمحرمات ألفا وأربعمائة وثمانية وأربعين . *وكتاب الفصول المهمة في أصول الأئمة عليهم السلام* ، تشتمل على القواعد الكلية المنصوصة في أصول الدين ، وأصول الفقه ، وفروع الفقه ، وفي لطب ، ونوادر الكليات ، فيه أكثر من ألف باب ، يفتح من كل باب ألف . وله *كتاب العربية العلوية واللغة المروية ،* وله إجازات متعددة للمعاصرين ، مطولات ومختصرات ، ورسالة في أحواله ، *ورسالة في**الوصية لولده* . وله *ديوان شعر* يقارب عشرين ألف بيت ، أكثره في مدح النبي صلى الله عليه وآله والأئمة عليهم السلام ، وفيه *منظومة في المواريث* ، *ومنظومة في الزكاة* ، *ومنظومة في**الهندسة* ، *ومنظومة في تاريخ النبي صلى الله عليه وآله والأئمة عليهم السلام* . وفي كتاب الفوائد الطوسية أيضا ، *رسائل متعددة طويلة* ، نحو عشر يحسن إفراد كل واحدة منها ، وفي العزم - إن مد الله في الاجل - تأليف *شرح كتاب وسائل الشيعة إن شاء الله تعالى* يشتمل على بيان ما يستفاد من الأحاديث ، وعلى الفوائد المتفرقة في كتب الاستدلال من ضبط الأقوال ونقد الأدلة وغير ذلك من المطالب المهمة أسميته : ( *تحرير وسائل الشيعة وتحبير مسائل**الشريعة* ) . وقد ذكر اسمه علي بن ميرزا أحمد في سلافة العصر ، فقال عند ذكره : علم علم لا تباريه الاعلام هضبة فضل لا يفصح عن وصفها الكلام ، أرجت أنفاس فوائده أرجاء الأقطار ، وأحيت كل أرض نزلت بها فكأنها لبقاع الأرض أمطار ، تصانيفه في جبهات الأيام غرر ، وكلماته في عقود السطور درر ، وهو الآن قاطن بأرض العجم ، ينشد لسان حالة : ( أنا ابنالذي لم يخزني في حياته ، ولم اخزه لما تغيب بالرجم ) ، يحيى بفضله مآثر إسلافه ، وينشئ مصطحبا ومغتبقا برحيق الأدب وسلافه ، وله شعر مستعذب الجنا ، بديع المجتلى والمجتني ، ولا يحضرني الآن من شعره ، إلا قوله ( ناظما لمعنى الحديث القدسي ) :
وبدء بذكر الاشعار الكثيرة وهو خارج عن مورد بحثنا ولذلك تركنا ذكره ..

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

امهر 106
*السلام* *عليكم*
*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراء**وخالص دعواتي* *لكم*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن* *الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن* *اعدائهم*
اما ثاني الجليلين اللذين وصل الكتاب اليهما هو الشيخ محمد باقر بن محمد المجلسي صاحب كتاب بحار الانوار وسانقل لكم من كتاب 
معجم‏رجال‏الحديث ج : 14 ص : 212 عن حياته وشخصيته مفصلا 
محمد باقر بن محمد تقي: 
قال الشيخ الحرفي تذكرة المتبحرين:
مولانا الجليل محمد باقر بن مولانا محمد تقي المجلسي: 
عالم، فاضل، ماهر، محقق، مدقق، علامة، فهامة، فقيه، متكلم، محدث، ثقة، ثقة، جامع للمحاسن و الفضائل جليل القدر، عظيم الشأن أطال الله بقاءه. 
له مؤلفات كثيرة مفيدة، منها: كتاب بحار الأنوار، في أخبار الأئمة الأطهار يجمع أحاديث كتب الحديث كلها، إلا الكتب الأربعة، و نهج البلاغة فلا ينقل منها إلا قليلا مع حسن الترتيب و شرح المشكلات، و هو خمسة و عشرون مجلدا- حسب الطبعات القديمة بينما في الطبعات الجديدة هي 110 جزء - ، و كتاب جلاء العيون، و كتاب حياة القلوب و كتاب عين الحياة، و كتاب مشكاة الأنوار في فضل قراءة القرآن فارسي و كتاب حلية المتقين، و كتاب تحفة الزائر، و كتاب ملاذ الأخيار في شرح تهذيب الأخبار، و كتاب الفوائد الطريفة في شرح الصحيفة الشريفة، و رسالة في الرجعة، و رسالة في اختيار الساعات، و جوابات المسائل الطوسية، و شرح روضة الكافي: و رسالة في المقادير و رسالة في الرجال، و رسالة في الاعتقادات و رسالة في مناسك الحاج، و رسالة في السهو و الشك و غير ذلك، و هو من المعاصرين نروي عنه جميع مؤلفاته و غيرها إجازة.( حيث كان المجلسي رحمة الله عليه يعيش في نفس الفترة التي عاش فيها الحر العاملي رحمة الله عليه)
و قال الأردبيلي في جامعه:
محمد باقر بن محمد تقي بن المقصود علي، الملقب بالمجلسي مد ظله العالي، أستاذنا و شيخنا و شيخ الإسلام و المسلمين خاتم المجتهدين، الإمام العلامة، المحقق المدقق، جليل القدر، عظيم الشأن رفيع المنزلة، وحيد عصره فريد دهره، ثقة، ثبت، عين، كثير العلم جيد التصانيف و أمره في علو قدره، و عظم شأنه و سمو رتبه و تبحره في العلوم العقلية و النقلية، و دقة نظره و إصابة رأيه و ثقته و أمانته، و عدالته أشهر من أن يذكر، و فوق ما يحوم حوله العبارة، و بلغ فيضه و فيض والده رحمه الله تعالى دينا و دنيا لأكثر الناس من العوام و الخواص جزاه الله تعالى أفضل جزاء المحسنين، له كتب نفيسة جيدة، قد أجازني دام بقاؤه و تأييده أن أروي عنه جميعها، منها: كتاب بحار الأنوار المشتمل على جل أخبار الأئمة الأطهار و شرحها كتاب كبير قرب من ألف ألف بيت، و كتاب الفرائد الطريفة في شرح الصحيفة الشريفة،: و كتاب ملاذ الأخيار لشرح تهذيب الأخبار و كتاب شرح الأربعين و كتاب عين الحياة، و كتاب حلية المتقين، و كتاب تحفة الزائر و كتاب جلاء العيون، و كتاب مشكاة الأنوار و كتاب مقباس المصابيح، و كتاب ربيع الأسابيع، و كتاب حياة القلوب، و ترجمة توحيد المفضل، و ترجمة وصية أمير المؤمنين صلوات الله عليه للأشتر، و ترجمة خطبة التوحيد للرضا عليه السلام ، و ترجمة أعماله عليه السلام في طريق خراسان، و ترجمة دعاء المباهلة و ترجمة دعاء كميل بن زياد، و ترجمة دعاء الجوشن، و له رسائل، منها رسالة العقائد، و رسالة الشك و السهو و رسالة الأوزان، و رسالة الاختيارات، و رسالة عقود النكاح و غيرها.

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*امهر107*
*السلام* *عليكم*
*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراء* *وخالص دعواتي* *لكم*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن* *الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن* *اعدائهم*
اما نسخة *العلامة المجلسي* فقد اوردها كلها في موسوعته الكبيرة بحار الانوار موزعا فيه حسب الابواب والمواضيع التي يحتاج اليها .
هذه النسخة *قارئي العزيز* التي سرنا معها من *سليم بن قيس الهلالي* رضوان الله تعالى عليه الى المجلسي هي الان بايدينا ضمن *موسوعته الكبرى بحار الانوار* .
واما نسخت الشيخ الجليل *الحر العاملي رحمة الله عليه* التي استنسخها في اصفهان سنة 1085 ودخل في ملك *شيخنا المبجل العاملي* وهذه النسخة انتقلت الى ولده ثم من ولده انتقلت الى اشخاص معلومين الى ان وقعت بيد *العلامة السماوي* المتوفي سنة 1370واستنسخ عليها عدة نسخ والمطبوع الذي هو الان بالاسواق وبايدينا هو على هذه النسخة *للسماوي* ثم انتقلت نسخت *الحر العاملي* رحمة الله عليه الى *مكتبة آية الله الحكيم العامة* في *النجف الاشرف* وهي اليوم موجودة هناك .
وهناك نسخة اخرى كتبت سنة 609 وهذه النسخة وصلت بيد *العلامة المجلسي* واستنسخت نسخة على هذه النسخة بامر *المجلسي* وختم *المجلسي* عليها بخاتمه الخاص ؛ وهذه النسخة *موجودة الان في مكتبة جامعة طهران .*
وكانت نسخة مخطوطه بالخط الكوفي .......

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

امهر 108 


*السلام عليكم*

*اشكر** مروركم* *اعزائي** القراء** وخالص** دعواتي* *لكم* 



*من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه*


*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله وعجل* *فرجهم*
وكانت نسخة مخطوطة بالخط الكوفي موجودة عند اناس من المؤمنين ونقل لي انهم كانوا يخرجونها في كل سنة مرتين على ما اتذكر قال في يوم شهادة السيدة الصديقة الشهيدة فاطمةالزهراء بهجة قلب الرسول صلى الله عليه واله وفي يوم شهادة الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه واله ويجتمع ابناء العشيرة حولها بعد ان يخرجوها من صندوقها الخاص بها ويقرؤن منها مقدارا ثم يدخروها ببالغ الاهتمام في مكانها الخاص بها ؛ ولكنها لظروف معينة ذهبت وفقدت ؛ وقد يتم بعون الله ودعاء المؤمنين العثور على هذه النسخة القديمة الفريدة وبالخط الكوفي .
وكما سافرتم معي قرائي الاعزاء في هذا السفر الشائك مع ما تحمله الكتاب من مواجهات كثيرة وصعبة للتشكيك به ولدفعه عن عالم الوجود ولو لم يكن غير هذا لشككنا بالكتاب ؛ 
حقا لو ان الطغات ايدوا الكتاب وكذلك علماء السوء الذين هم خدمة للسلطات الاموية والعباسية .
لو كانوا يؤيدوه لشككنا فيه ولم نقبله لكنهم رفضوه وبثوا في اسناده التشكيك كما ان ابان لما تراجع سبب تضعيفه تجد ان مصدره الوحيد هم اهل الخلاف .
اليس السلطات الاموية والعباسية ابادوا اهل البيت عليهم السلام وتورطوا بدماء ابناء الرسول صلى الله عليه واله ؛ *فكيف تتوقع ان يقبلوا الكتاب ولا يمدوا لعنقه سكين التضعيف والتشكيك .*
الفقيه كل الفقيه هو من يعرف لحن القول ويعلم الحقائق ومع كل هذا والحمد لله رب العالمين وصلت الينا 22 نسخة من الكتاب وموجودة في المكتبات العامة والخاصة .
ثم ان اكثر المحدثين الذين هم اعمدة الحديث وعمدة الفقهاء لقد نقلوا من الكتاب واعتمدوا عليه اجل اعتماد واسمى احترام ؛ وكما ان الكتاب كان موجودا في مختلف العصور في كثير من البلاد الاسلامية :
فنرى الكتاب في مكة المكرمة والمدينة المنورة والنجف الاشرف وكربلاء والحلة وبغداد والبصرة والكوفة وفي دمشق وفي اصفهان ومشهد وقم المقدسة وصنعاء وبندر المخا من بلاد اليمن وكذلك في لكنهؤ وفيض اباد وبمبيئ من بلاد الهند 
وهكذا حفظ الله تعالى لنا هذا الكتاب الجليل بايدي العلماء والفقهاء الذين قال عنهم الامام عليه السلام :
بحارالأنوار 2 6 
ِ عَنْ أَبِي مُحَمَّدٍ عليه السلام قَالَ قَالَ عَلِيُّ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ عليه السلام لَوْ لَا مَنْ يَبْقَى بَعْدَ غَيْبَةِ قَائِمِنَا عجل اللهتعالى فرجه الشريفمِنَ الْعُلَمَاءِ الدَّاعِينَ إِلَيْهِ وَ الدَّالِّينَ عَلَيْهِ وَ الذَّابِّينَ عَنْ دِينِهِ بِحُجَجِ اللَّهِ وَ الْمُنْقِذِينَ لِضُعَفَاءِ عِبَادِ اللَّهِ مِنْ شِبَاكِ إِبْلِيسَ وَ مَرَدَتِهِ وَ مِنْ فِخَاخِ النَّوَاصِبِ لَمَا بَقِيَ أَحَدٌ إِلَّا ارْتَدَّ عَنْ دِينِ اللَّهِ وَ لَكِنَّهُمُ الَّذِينَ يُمْسِكُونَ أَزِمَّةَ قُلُوبِ ضُعَفَاءِ الشِّيعَةِ كَمَا يُمْسِكُ صَاحِبُ السَّفِينَةِ سُكَّانَهَا أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْأَفْضَلُونَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

امهر 109


*السلام* *عليكم*

*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*والعن* *اعدائهم*


*والان وبعد ان خضنا مع الكتاب الامواج المتلاطمة في اللجج الغامرة ؛ سنقف على ساحل بحر المحقق البارع* *النمازي رحمة الله عليه** لنرى ما يقدمه لنا مما يزيل عنا تعب وعناء ما غامرنا به ؛ لعله يكون كشربة من عسل مصفى من العلم الحق في حق من دافع عن الحق .*

*قال في :*
مستدركات علم رجال الحديث - الشيخ علي النمازي الشاهرودي - ج 4 - ص 116 - 117
سليم بن قيس الهلالي أبو صادق : 
عدوه من *أصحاب أمير المؤمنين والحسن والحسين والسجاد والباقر صلوات الله عليهم* . وله كتاب رواه عنه أبان بن أبي عياش ، وهو عندي . وطبع الأصل بالعربي والفارسي . ويدل على *مدحه وجلالته وعظم شأنه وقوة إيمانه وكماله*ما رواه *منتخب البصائر* : 
من كتاب *سليم بن قيس الهلالي رحمة الله عليه* ، الذي رواه عنه أبان *بن أبي عياش* و قرأه جميعه على *سيدنا علي بن الحسين صلوات الله* *عليهما* بحضور جماعة أعيان من الصحابة ، منهم *أبو الطفيل* ، فأقره عليه *مولانا زين العابدين عليه السلام* وقال :
هذه أحاديثنا صحيحة - الخبر .. وقال الشيخ الطوسي في كتاب الغيبة ص 127 : 
*قال أبان :* وقرأتها ، يعني نسخة *كتاب سليم* هذا ، على *علي بن الحسين صلوات الله عليهما* فقال : *صدق سليم رحمه الله* . وقال الثقة *الجليل الأقدم النعماني في غيبته* ص 47 :
*كتاب سليم بن قيس الهلالي* من *أكبر كتب الأصول* *التي رواها أهل العلم حملة* حديث *أهل البيت عليهم السلام* وأقدمها ، لان جميع ما اشتمل عليه هذا الأصل ، إنما هو عن *رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وأمير المؤمنين عليه السلام* *والمقداد وسلمان* - إلى أن قال : -
وهو من الأصول التي ترجع الشيعة إليها ويعول عليها - الخ . 
*ونقل العلامة المامقاني عن خط المجلسي* :
روي عن *الصادق صلوات الله عليه أنه* قال : 
*من لم يكن عنده من شيعتنا ومحبينا* ، *كتاب سليم بن قيس الهلالي**، فليس عنده من أمرنا شيء ولا يعلم من أسبابنا شيئا . وهو أبجد الشيعة . وهو سر من أسرار آل محمد –* 
*إلى أن قال : - وأما الرجل نفسه فلا شبهة في كونه صاحب أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام ومن خواصه ، روى عنه وعن السبطين والسجاد و الباقر والصادق عليهم السلام ، وهو من الأولياء المتنسكين والعلماء المشهورين بين العامة والخاصة . وظاهر أهل الرجال أنه ثقة معتمد عليه - الخ . وبالجملة اعتمد عليه البرقي والصفار والكليني والصدوقان والعياشي و الشيخ وغيرهم . روى الاجلاء من أصحاب الاجماع عنه . مستدرك الوسائل ج 3 / 777 .* 
*تامل*
سانقل لكم في امهر القادم ان شاء الله تعالى نص كلام صاحب *غيبة النعماني* لتشعر بلذة ما اظنك تتلذذ بشي كلذتك بقول هذا العالم الجليل ؛ كما ستشعر النشوة البريئة الفطرية من كلام هذا العالم الجليل ؛ الله يعلم مرات اكرر عبارته ثم اجلس انظر فقط لكلماته وانا ثمل من سكر عذوبة حلاوته وطلاوته ؛ وتحلق روحي الى سماء الغيبة الصغرى ؛ فاشعر بكياني في دفئ حنان الامامة الحنونة الرؤوفة .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

امهر 110


*السلام* *عليكم*

*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*والعن* *اعدائهم*

*تامل*
سانقل لكم في امهر القادم ان شاء الله تعالى نص كلام صاحب *غيبة النعماني* لتشعر بلذة ما اظنك تتلذذ بشي كلذتك بقول هذا العالم الجليل ؛ كما ستشعر النشوة البريئة الفطرية من كلام هذا العالم الجليل ؛ الله يعلم مرات اكرر عبارته ثم اجلس انظر فقط لكلماته وانا ثمل من سكر عذوبة حلاوته وطلاوته ؛ وتحلق روحي الى سماء الغيبة الصغرى ؛ فاشعر بكياني في دفئ حنان الامامة الحنونة الرؤوفة .
وكما وعدتكم سانقل لكم نص قول *صاحب كتاب الغيبة* ثم انقل لكم عن ترجمة حياته بمقدار ما استطيع العثور عليه باذن الله تعالى :
*فقال رحمة الله عليه في كتابه* 
*الغيبة للنعماني ص : 102*
*فتأملوا يا معشر الشيعة* رحمكم الله ما نطق به كتاب الله عز و جل و ما جاء عن *رسول الله**صلى الله عليه واله* و عن *أمير المؤمنين و الأئمة عليه السلام* واحد بعد واحد في ذكر ا*لأئمة**الاثني عشر* و فضلهم و عدتهم من طرق رجال الشيعة الموثقين عند *الأئمة* فانظروا إلى اتصال ذلك *و وروده متواترا* فإن تأمل ذلك يجلو القلوب من العمى و ينفي الشك و يزيل الارتياب عمن أراد الله به الخير و وفقه لسلوك طريق الحق و لم يجعل لإبليس على نفسه سبيلا *بالإصغاء إلى زخارف المموهين و فتنة المفتونين* و ليس بين جميع الشيعة ممن حمل العلم و رواه عن *الأئمة عليه السلام* خلاف في أن كتاب *سليم بن قيس الهلالي**أصل من أكبر كتب الأصول التي رواها أهل العلم من حملة حديث‏*
*أهل البيت عليه السلام* و أقدمها ؛ لأن جميع ما اشتمل عليه هذا الأصل إنما هو عن *رسول* *الله صلى الله عليه واله و أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام* و *المقداد و سلمان الفارسي و أبي ذر* و من جرى مجراهم ممن شهد *رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله و أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام* و سمع منهما و هو من الأصول التي ترجع الشيعة إليها و يعول عليها و إنما أوردنا بعض ما اشتمل عليه الكتاب و غيره من *وصف رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله الأئمة الاثني عشر و دلالته عليهم* و تكريره ذكر عدتهم و قوله 
*إن الأئمة من ولد الحسين تسعة تاسعهم قائمهم* ظاهرهم باطنهم و هو أفضلهم 
و في ذلك قطع لكل عذر و زوال لكل شبهة و دفع لدعوى كل مبطل و زخرف كل مبتدع و ضلالة كل مموه و دليل واضح على صحة أمر *هذه العدة من الأئمة* لا يتهيأ لأحد من أهل الدعاوي الباطلة المنتمين إلى الشيعة و هم منهم براء أن يأتوا على صحة دعاويهم و آرائهم بمثله و لا يجدونه في شي‏ء من كتب الأصول التي ترجع إليها الشيعة و لا في الروايات الصحيحة و *الحمد لله رب العالمين*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

امهر 111



*السلام* *عليكم*

*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*والعن* *اعدائهم*

وبعد ان نقلنا لكم قول *النعماني رحمه الله تعالى* عن *كتاب سليم بن قيس الهلالي رحمه**الله تعالى* ؛ الان انقل لكم من كتاب *معجم رجال الحديث* *للخوئي* ثم ما قاله *الرجالي* *النمازي* وان لم يختلفا كثيرا لكن احببت ان انقل قولهما جميعا لوجود فوارق قليلة بينهما ولكنها مهمةوبعد ان عرفنا النعماني رحمه الله تعالى نبحث قوله عن كتاب *سليم بن قيس الهلالي*
معجم‏رجال‏الحديث ج : 14 ص : 222

9938 - *محمد بن إبراهيم بن جعفر*: 
*قال النجاشي*: *محمد بن إبراهيم بن جعفر أبو عبد الله* *الكاتب النعماني* المعروف بابن زينب: شيخ من أصحابنا عظيم القدر، *شريف المنزلة، صحيح العقيدة*، كثير الحديث، قدم بغداد، و خرج إلى الشام، و مات بها، له كتب، منها: كتاب الغيبة، كتاب الفرائض، كتاب الرد على الإسماعيلية، رأيت أبا الحسين محمد بن علي الشجاعي الكاتب يقرأ عليه كتاب الغيبة تصنيف محمد بن إبراهيم النعماني بمشهد العتيقة، لأنه كان قرأه عليه و وصى لي ابنه أبو عبد الله الحسين بن محمد الشجاعي بهذا الكتاب، و بسائر كتبه، و النسخة المقروءة عندي، و كان الوزير أبو القاسم الحسين بن علي بن الحسين بن الحسين بن علي بن محمد بن يوسف المغربي ابن *بنته فاطمة* بنت *أبي عبد الله محمد بن إبراهيم النعماني* رحمهم الله تعالى قال الشيخ الحر في تذكرة المتبحرين: *و هذا من تلامذة محمد بن يعقوب الكليني، و من مؤلفاته تفسير القرآن رأيت قطعة منه و رأيت كتاب الغيبة و هو حسن جامع.* 
والان مع النمازي رحمه الله تعالى

مستدركات علم رجال الحديث - الشيخ علي النمازي الشاهرودي - ج 6 - ص 361
محمد بن إبراهيم بن جعفر أبو عبد الله الكاتب النعماني المعروف بابن أبي زينب : شيخ من أصحابنا ، عظيم القدر شريف المنزلة صحيح العقيدة كثير الحديث . قاله النجاشي و العلامة . ولا خلاف ولا غمز فيه . مات بالشام . وله كتب ، منها : كتاب الغيبة وكتاب التفسير وغيرهما . وهو من مشاهير تلاميذ الشيخ الكليني . وهو من مشائخ النجاشي كما في رجاله ص 51 في ترجمة الحسين بن علي بن الحسين المغربي . 
تم . . . . . . . . .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

امهر 112



*السلام* *عليكم*

*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*والعن* *اعدائهم*

*والان ننقل لكم ما قاله الشيخ المحقق الرجالي النمازي عن* *سليم بن قيس الهلالي** في كتابه :*

مستدركات علم رجال الحديث - الشيخ علي النمازي الشاهرودي - ج 4 - ص 116 - 117
6471 - *سليم بن قيس الهلالي أبو صادق :*
عدوه من أصحاب *أمير المؤمنين والحسن والحسين والسجاد والباقر صلوات الله عليهم* . وله كتاب رواه عنه أبان بن أبي عياش ، وهو عندي . وطبع الأصل بالعربي والفارسي . ويدل على مدحه وجلالته وعظم شأنه وقوة إيمانه وكماله ما رواه *الحسن بن سليمان الحلي* في *كتابه مختصر بصائر الدرجات* : من كتاب سليم بن قيس الهلالي رحمة الله عليه ، الذي رواه عنه أبان بن أبي عياش و قرأه جميعه على *سيدنا علي بن الحسين صلوات الله عليهما* بحضور جماعة أعيان من* الصحابة* ، *منهم أبو الطفيل* ، فأقره عليه مولانا *زين العابدين عليه السلام* وقال : 
*هذه أحاديثنا صحيحة* - الخبر .. وقال *الشيخ الطوسي في كتابه الغيبة* ص 127 :
قال أبان : وقرأتها ، يعني نسخة كتاب سليم هذا ، على *علي بن الحسين صلوات الله عليهما* فقال : 
*صدق سليم رحمه الله* . وقال *الثقة الجليل الأقدم النعماني في غيبته صلى الله عليه واله 47* :
*كتاب سليم بن قيس الهلالي من أكبر كتب الأصول التي رواها أهل العلم حملة حديث أهل البيت عليهم السلام وأقدمها ، لان جميع ما اشتمل عليه هذا الأصل ، إنما هو عن رسول الله ‹ صفحة 117 › صلى الله عليه وآله وأمير المؤمنين عليه السلام والمقداد وسلمان - إلى أن قال : - وهو من الأصول التي ترجع الشيعة إليها ويعول عليها - الخ .**ونقل العلامة المامقاني عن خط المجلسي* :
روي عن *الصادق صلوات الله عليه* أنه قال : 
من لم يكن عنده من شيعتنا ومحبينا ، كتاب سليم بن قيس الهلالي ، فليس عنده من أمرنا شيء ولا يعلم من أسبابنا شيئا . وهو أبجد الشيعة . وهو سر من أسرار آل محمد–
إلى أن قال : - وأما الرجل نفسه فلا شبهة في كونه صاحب *أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام ومن خواصه* ، روى عنه *وعن السبطين والسجاد و الباقر والصادق عليهم السلام* ، وهو من الأولياء المتنسكين والعلماء المشهورين بين العامة والخاصة . وظاهر أهل الرجال أنه ثقة معتمد عليه - الخ . وبالجملة اعتمد عليه البرقي والصفار والكليني والصدوقان والعياشي و الشيخ وغيرهم . روى الاجلاء من أصحاب الاجماع عنه . مستدرك الوسائل ج 3 / 777 .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

امهر 113


*السلام* *عليكم*

*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*والعن* *اعدائهم*

واما ما ورد عن سليم بن قيس الهلالي في كتاب معجم رجال الحديث للخوئي 
معجم‏رجال‏الحديث ج : 8 ص: 217 
*سليم بن قيس:*
قال النجاشي في زمرة من ذكره من سلفنا الصالح في الطبقة الأولى. 
*سليم بن قيس الهلالي* له كتاب يكنى أبا صادق أخبرني علي بن أحمد القمي، قال: حدثنا محمد بن الحسن بن الوليد، قال حدثنا محمد بن أبي القاسم ماجيلويه عن محمد بن علي الصيرفي عن حماد بن عيسى و عثمان بن عيسى قال حماد بن عيسى و حدثناه إبراهيم بن عمر اليماني عن *سليم بن قيس* بالكتاب. 
و قال الشيخ: (348) *سليم بن قيس الهلالي*: يكنى أبا صادق، له كتاب أخبرنا به ابن أبي جيد عن محمد بن الحسن بن الوليد عن محمد بن أبي القاسم الملقب بماجيلويه عن محمد بن علي الصيرفي عن حماد بن عيسى و عثمان بن عيسى عن أبان بن أبي عياش عنه، و رواه حماد بن عيسى عن إبراهيم بن عمر اليماني عنه. 
و عده في رجاله في أصحاب *أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام* و في أصحاب *الحسن عليه السلام* و في أصحاب *الحسين عليه السلام* ، قائلا: *سليم بن قيس الهلالي* و في أصحاب *السجاد عليه السلام* قائلا: سليم بن قيس الهلالي ثم العامري الكوفي صاحب أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام و عده من أصحاب الباقر عليه السلام . 
و *عده البرقي* من الأولياء من أصحاب *أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام* و في أصحاب *أبي محمد الحسن بن**علي عليه السلام* و *أبي عبد الله الحسين بن علي* من أصحاب* أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام* و كناه في الأخير *بأبي صادق* و عده في أصحاب السجاد من أصحاب أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام مقتصرا على كنيته و قال عند عده في أصحاب الباقر عليه السلام من أصحاب أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام *أبو**صادق سليم بن قيس الهلالي*. 
و قال* الكشي (44)*:
*سليم بن قيس الهلالي*: حدثني محمد بن الحسن البراثي قال: حدثنا الحسن بن علي بن كيسان عن إسحاق بن إبراهيم بن عمر اليماني عن ابن أذينة عن أبان بن أبي عياش قال: هذا نسخة *كتاب سليم* *بن قيس العامري* ثم *الهلالي* دفعه إلى *أبان بن أبي عياش* و قرأه و زعم أبان أنه قرأه على *علي بن* *الحسين عليه السلام* . 
قال:
*صدق سليم رحمة الله عليه هذا حديث نعرفه*. 
محمد بن الحسن قال: حدثنا الحسن بن علي بن كيسان عن إسحاق بن إبراهيم عن ابن أذينة عن أبان بن أبي عياش عن *سليم بن قيس الهلالي* قال: قلت *لأمير المؤمنين عليه السلام* : إني سمعت من *سلمان* *و من مقداد و من أبي ذر* أشياء في تفسير القرآن و من الرواية عن *النبي صلى الله عليه واله* و سمعت منك تصديق ما سمعت منهم و رأيت في أيدي الناس أشياء كثيرة من *تفسير القرآن* و من الأحاديث عن *نبي الله عليه السلام* أنتم تخالفونهم - و ذكر الحديث بطوله - قال أبان: فقدر لي بعد موت *علي بن الحسين عليه السلام* أني حججت فلقيت *أبا جعفر محمد بن علي عليه السلام* ، فحدثت بهذا الحديث كله لم أخطئ منه حرفا، *فاغرورقت عيناه*، ثم قال:
*صدق سليم، قد أتى أبي بعد قتل جدي الحسين عليه السلام و أنا قاعد عنده فحدثه بهذا الحديث بعينه فقال له أبي: صدقت قد حدثني أبي و عمي الحسن عليه السلام بهذا الحديث عن أمير المؤمنين صلى الله عليه واله فقالا لك: صدقت قد حدثك بذلك و نحن شهود ثم حدثناه أنهما سمعا ذلك من رسول الله ثم ذكر الحديث بتمامه*. 
وقال ايضا في نفس المصدروهو:
*معجم‏رجال‏الحديث ج : 8 صلى الله عليه واله :**220*
و قال *النعماني في كتاب الغيبة* في باب ما روي في أن الأئمة اثنا عشر إماما:
*إن كتاب سليم بن قيس الهلالي*:
*أصل من أكبر كتب الأصول التي رواها أهل العلم حملة حديث* *أهل البيت عليه السلام** و أقدمها و إن جميع ما اشتمل عليه هذا الأصل إنما هو عن* *رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله** ، و* *أمير المؤمنين عليه**السلام** و* *المقداد و سلمان الفارسي و أبي ذر** و من جرى مجراهم ممن شهد* *رسول الله صلى الله عليه**واله** ، و* *أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام** و سمع منهما و هو [**من‏] الأصول التي ترجع الشيعة إليها و تعول**عليها** و إنما أوردنا بعض ما اشتمل عليه الكتاب و غيره من وصف* *رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله** و* *الأئمة الاثني عشر** و دلالته عليهم و تكرير ذكر عدتهم و قوله: إن الأئمة من* *ولد الحسين** تسعة تاسعهم قائمهم (انتهى).*
و قال

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

امهر 114


*السلام* *عليكم*

*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله 
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*

*بسم الله** لرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*والعن* *اعدائهم*


ابن شهرآشوب في معالم العلماء (390):
*سليم بن قيس الهلالي صاحب الأحاديث له كتاب.* 
*و قال العلامة قدس سره في الخلاصة* القسم الأول 1، من الباب 8، من فصل السين:
و قال السيد علي بن أحمد العقيقي: كان *سليم بن قيس* من أصحاب *أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام* طلبه الحجاج ليقتله فهرب و أوى إلى *أبان بن أبي عياش* فلما حضرته الوفاة قال لأبان: إن لك علي حقا، و قد حضرني الموت يا ابن أخي إنه كان من الأمر بعد *رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله* كيت و كيت و أعطاه كتابا فلم يرو عن *سليم بن**قيس* أحد من الناس سوى *أبان بن أبي عياش* و ذكر *أبان* في حديثه، قال: *كان شيخا متعبدا، له نور يعلوه.*
وقال الخوئي 
بقي الكلام في وجهات. 
*الأولى:*
*أن* *سليم بن قيس** - في نفسه -* *ثقة جليل القدر عظيم الشأن** و يكفي في ذلك شهادة البرقي بأنه من الأولياء من أصحاب أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام المؤيدة بما ذكره النعماني في شأن كتابه و قد أورده العلامة في القسم الأول و حكم بعدالته* 
*الثانية:*
أن* كتاب* *سليم بن قيس* - *على ما ذكره النعماني*–
*من الأصول المعتبرة بل من أكبرها و أن جميع ما فيه صحيح قد صدر من المعصوم عليه السلام أو ممن لا بد من تصديقه و قبول روايته*.
*و عده صاحب الوسائل في الخاتمة في الفائدة الرابعة* *من الكتب المعتمدة التي قامت القرائن على ثبوتها و تواترت عن مؤلفيها أو علمت صحة نسبتها إليهم بحيث لم يبق فيه شك.* 
وفي البحث القادم سياتي البحث في مناقشة من رد الكتاب ومن ناقش فيه ونثبت لكم حججهم الواهية بما يقبله عقلك ويعترف به ضميرك داعيا من اعماق قلبي لمن واصل معي في جهدي هذا خلال الاشهر التي مضت وسيدوم البحث قد لسنين ان تصدق عليّ صاحب العصر عجل الله تعالى فرجه الشريف بطول العمر .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

امهر 115 

*السلام* *عليكم*
*شكرا لتفضلكم بمطالعة موضوعي وآجركم الله وقضى لكم حوائج الدارين* 


*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :*



*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*





*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*



والعن اعدائهم



لازلنا مع معجم رجال الحديث  

و لكن قد يناقش في صحة هذا الكتاب بوجوه: 
الأول:
أنه موضوع و علامة ذلك اشتماله على قصة وعظ محمد بن أبي بكر أباه عند موته مع أن عمر محمد وقتئذ كان أقل من ثلاث سنين، و اشتماله على أن الأئمة ثلاثة عشر. 
و يرد هذا الوجه :
أولا :
أنه لم يثبت ذلك و السند في ذلك ما ذكره ابن الغضائري 
و قد تقدم غير مرة:
أنه لا طريق إلى إثبات صحة نسبة الكتاب المنسوب إلى 
ابن الغضائري
كيف و قد ذكر صاحب الوسائل في ترجمة سليم بن قيس:
و الذي وصل إلينا من نسخة الكتاب
ليس فيه شي‏ء فاسد
و لا شي‏ء مما استدل به على الوضع و لعل الموضوع الفاسد غيره و لذلك لم يشتهر، و لم يصل إلينا (انتهى). 
تامل :
لاحظ ان اصل تضعيف
كتاب سليم بن قيس
هو الكتاب المنسوب الى ابن الغضائري في حين قراتم ما قاله الخوئي عن هذا الكتاب الذي يُزعم نسبته الى ابن الغضائري وكذلك كثير من التضعيف الوارد عن رجال الشيعة تنسب اليه وهو كتاب غير معلوم نسبته الى من يدعون . 
و قال الفاضل التفريشي في هامش النقد:
قال بعض الأفاضل : رأيت فيما وصل إلي من نسخة هذا الكتاب أن عبد الله بن عمر وعظ أباه عند موته و أن الأئمة ثلاثة عشر من ولد إسماعيل و هم رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله مع الأئمة الاثني عشر و لا محذور في أحد هذين (انتهى) . 
و أني لم أجد في جميع ما وصل إلي من نسخ من هذا الكتاب إلا كما نقل هذا الفاضل و الصدق مبين في وجه أحاديث هذا الكتاب من أوله إلى آخره فكان ما نقل ابن الغضائري محمول على الاشتباه . 
(انتهى كلام الفاضل التفريشي). 
أقول:
( والقول للخوئي في معجم‏ رجال‏ الحديث ج : 8 ص: 222 ) :
و مما يدل على صحة ما ذكره صاحب الوسائل و الفاضلان التفريشي و الأسترآبادي:
أن النعماني روى في كتاب الغيبة بإسناده عن سليم بن قيس في كتابه حديثا طويلا ، و فيه‏
فقال علي عليه السلام :
أ لستم تعلمون أن الله عز و جل أنزل في سورة الحج:
يا أيها الذين آمنوا اركعوا و اسجدوا و اعبدوا ربكم و افعلوا الخير لعلكم تفلحون و جاهدوا في الله حق جهاده هو اجتباكم و ما جعل عليكم في الدين من حرج ملة أبيكم إبراهيم هو سماكم المسلمين من قبل و في هذا ليكون الرسول شهيدا عليكم و تكونوا شهداء على الناس . 
فقام سلمان - رضي الله عنه - عند نزولها فقال :
يا رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله : 
من هؤلاء الذين أنت شهيد عليهم و هم شهداء على الناس الذين اجتباهم الله و لم يجعل عليهم في الدين من حرج ملة أبيهم إبراهيم؟ 
فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه واله - :
عنى الله بذلك ثلاثة عشر إنسانا: أنا و أخي عليا و أحد عشر من ولده (الحديث). 
اويس :
ومن هنا تعرف
قارئي العزيز
من اين جاء الاشتباه بتهمة 
سليم بن قيس الهلالي رضوان الله عليه
في مسئلة الائمة الثلاثة عشر في حين الرواية التي ينقلها 
سليم بن قيس الهلالي رضوان الله عليه
في كتابه يحسب الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه واله مع الائمة الاثني عشر عليهم السلام فيكونوا ثلاث عشر وليت من اتهم كتاب سليم بانه يقول الائمة ثلاثة عشر ؛ تاملوا قليلا ؛ وان لم يتاملوا فعلينا ان نتامل نحن ولا ننخدع بهيبات تقف امام الحق في حين كما قراتم عن
معجم رجال الحديث
الروايات الموجودة في كتاب سليم . 
وستاتيكم الروايات الاخرى من كتاب سليم بن قيس الهلالي رضوان الله تعالى عليه التي ينقلها صاحب المعجم.

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*امهر 116*


*السلام* *عليكم*




*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*والعن* *اعدائهم*



*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*


*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله*


*أَنَّهُ قَالَ :*


*عَلِيُّ** بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ*


* * *

سننقل لكم كما ذكرنا سابقا من
كتاب معجم رجال الحديث للخوئي
وهو يذكر الروايات الواردة في 
كتاب سليم بنقيس الهلالي
عن ان الائمة اثنا عشر وليس ثلاث عشر كما اتهموه وبهذا ينفي هذه الشبهة والتهمة التي وجهت للكتاب وهاك الحديث عن صاحب المعجم :
*معجم‏رجال‏الحديث ج : 8 ص: 223*
و روى أيضا بإسناده عنه قال: لما أقبلنا من صفين مع 
*أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام*
نزل قريبا من دير نصراني إذ خرج علينا *شيخ من الدير**جميل الوجه حسن الهيئة و السمت* معه كتاب حتى أتى 
*أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام*
فسلم عليه... (إلى أن قال): و في ذلك الكتاب *ثلاثة عشر رجلا من ولد إسماعيل بن إبراهيم خليل الله من* *خير خلق الله*... (إلى أن قال) رسول الله اسمه *محمد صلى الله عليه واله* و أحب من خلق الله إلى الله بعده *علي ابن عمه لأمه و أبيه* ثم *أحد عشر رجلا* *من ولد محمد و ولده أولهم يسمى باسم ابني هارون شبرا و**شبيرا و تسعة من ولد أصغرهما واحد بعد واحد، آخرهم الذي يصلي عيسى خلفه.*
*وقفة :*
*وهنا ذكر الثلاث عشر ولكن ليس الائمة وانما الائمة اثنا عشر مع الرسول الكريم صلوات الله عليهم اجمعين يكونوا ثلاث عشر فتدبر .*

و روى أيضا بإسناده عنه حديثا طويلا و فيه: 
أن *رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله* سمى لعلي، قال
*علي عليه السلام* : 
قد سألت فافهم الجواب (إلى أن قال): قلت *يا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه واله* - و من شركائي؟ قال صلى الله عليه واله : الذين قرنهم الله بنفسه و بي فقال: 
يا أيها الذين آمنوا أطيعوا الله و أطيعوا الرسول و أولي الأمر منكم (الآية)
(إلى أن قال): قلت *يا رسول الله* - *صلى الله عليه واله* سمهم لي، فقال: ابني 
هذا، و وضع يده على *رأس الحسن عليه السلام ،* ثم ابني هذا و وضع يده على *رأس الحسين عليه السلام* ، ثم ابن له على اسمك *يا علي عليه السلام* ثم ابن له *محمد بن علي عليه السلام* ثم أقبل على *الحسين عليه السلام* و قال سيولد *محمد بن علي* في حياتك فاقرأه مني السلام ثم تكمله 
*اثني عشر إماما* (الحديث). 

و روى بإسناده عنه أيضا أن *عليا عليه السلام* ، قال* لطلحة* في حديث طويل عند تفاخر المهاجرين و الأنصار: يا *طلحة* 
أليس قد شهد *رسول الله - صلى الله عليه واله* - حين دعا بالكتف ليكتب فيها ما لا تضل الأمة بعده و لا تختلف؟...
إلى أن قال: 
و سمي من يكون من 
*أئمة الهدى*
الذين أمر المؤمنين بطاعتهم إلى يوم القيامة *فسماني* *أولهم* ثم ابني هذا *حسن* ثم ابني هذا *حسين* ثم* تسعة* من ولد ابني هذا*حسين* (الحديث).

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*امهر* *117*


*السلام* *عليكم*




*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*والعن* *اعدائهم*



*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*


*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله*


*أَنَّهُ قَالَ :*


*عَلِيُّ** بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ*


* * *

لازلنا ننقل من كتاب معجم رجال الحديث رد من قال ان سليم قال في كتابه ان الائمة ثلاث عشر :

و روى بإسناده عنه أيضا حديثا طويلا فيه قال 
*علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*
إن *رسول الله - صلى الله عليه واله* - قال:
فما بال أقوام يعيروني بقرابتي و قد سمعوني أقول فيهم ما أقول من تفضيل الله تعالى إياهم - إلى أن قال - : 
نظر الله إلى أهل الأرض نظرة فاختارني منهم، ثم نظر نظرة فاختار عليا أخي و وزيري و وارثي و وصيي و خليفتي في أمتي و ولي كل مؤمن بعدي - إلى أن قال - ثم إن الله نظر نظرة ثالثة فاختار من أهل بيتي بعدي و هم خيار أمتي أحد عشر إماما بعد أخي واحدا بعد واحد (الحديث). 
و روى محمد بن يعقوب
بسندين صحيحين و بسند آخر عن *أبان بن أبي عياش**،* عن *سليم بن قيس الهلالي**،* قال سمعت عبد الله بن جعفر الطيار يقول: كنا عند معاوية أنا و *الحسن و الحسين عليه السلام* و عبد الله بن عباس و عمر ابن أم سلمة فجرى بيني و بين معاوية كلام فقلت لمعاوية: سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه واله - يقول: أنا أولى بالمؤمنين من أنفسهم ثم أخي علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام أولى بالمؤمنين من أنفسهم 
فإذا استشهد علي فالحسن بن علي أولى بالمؤمنين من أنفسهم، ثم ابني الحسين من بعده أولى بالمؤمنين من أنفسهم، فإذا استشهد فابنه علي بن الحسين أولى بالمؤمنين من أنفسهم و ستدركه يا علي ثم ابنه محمد بن علي أولى بالمؤمنين من أنفسهم ثم تكمله اثني عشر إماما تسعة من ولد الحسين... إلى أن قال قال سليم و قد سمعت ذلك من سلمان و أبي ذر و المقداد و ذكروا أنهم سمعوا ذلك من رسول الله - صلى الله عليه واله . 
الكافي: الجزء 1، كتاب الحجة 4، باب ما جاء في الاثني عشر و النص عليهم، عليه السلام 126، الحديث 4. 
و رواه النعماني في كتاب الغيبة عن محمد بن يعقوب نحوه. 
و رواه الصدوق في الخصال في أبواب الاثني عشر، الحديث 41. 
بسندين صحيحين عن أبان بن أبي عياش عن سليم بن قيس الهلالي نحوه. 
و روى أيضا فيه، الحديث 38، عن أبيه - رضي الله عنه - قال: حدثنا سعد بن عبد الله بن أبي خلف، قال: حدثني يعقوب بن يزيد عن حماد بن عيسى عن عبد الله بن مسكان عن أبان بن تغلب عن سليم بن قيس الهلالي عن سلمان الفارسي قال دخلت على النبي - صلى الله عليه واله - و إذا الحسين على فخذيه و هو يقبل عينيه و يلثم فاه و هو يقول: أنت سيد ابن سيد أنت إمام ابن إمام أبو الأئمة، أنت حجة ابن حجة، أبو حجج تسعة من صلبك تاسعهم قائمهم. 
و بما ذكرناه يظهر أن ما نسبه ابن الغضائري ..........

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*امهر 118*

*السلام* *عليكم*



*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*

*والعن* *اعدائهم*


*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*

*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله*

*أَنَّهُ قَالَ :*

*عَلِيُّ** بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ*

* * *

*نتابع مع صاحب معجم رجال الحديث*
معجم‏رجال‏الحديث ج : 8 ص: 225
*حيث كان في الفصل السابق يثبت بان ما نسبه ابن الغضائري الى* *كتاب سليم بن قيس الهلالي** من انه يقول ان الائمة 13 كان اشتباه وعدم فهم لما نقله سليم كما مر توضيحه والحمد لله والان نتابع مع الخوئي صاحب المعجم .*
*و بما ذكرناه يظهر أن ما نسبه* *ابن الغضائري* 
*إلى* *كتاب سليم بن قيس** من رواية أن* *الأئمة** ثلاثة عشر لا صحة له، غاية الأمر أن النسخة التي وصلت إليه كانت مشتملة على ذلك و قد شهد* *الشيخ المفيد** أن في النسخة تخليطا و تدليسا و بذلك يظهر الحال فيما ذكره** النجاشي* *في ترجمة* *هبة الله بن أحمد بن محمد* *من أنه عمل كتابا لأبي الحسين العلوي الزيدي و ذكر أن الأئمة ثلاثة عشر مع زيد بن علي بن الحسين عليه السلام و احتج‏*
*بحديث في كتاب سليم بن قيس الهلالي: أن الأئمة اثنا عشر من ولد أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام .* 
*وقفة:*
*وانت خبير* 
*قارئي العزيز*
* بعد ما نقلناه لك عن* *معجم رجال الحديث** فان التخليط لم يكن من** سليم** رحمه الله تعالى وانما كان ممن نسب لسليم هذا الامر وهو باطل كما نقلنا لك نصوص ما قاله*
*سليم بن قيس رحمه الله* *تعالى .*
*اما* *الاشكال الثاني* *الذي وجه* *لكتاب سليم بن قيس الهلالي** هو انه ذكر في الكتاب ان* *محمد ابن ابي بكر** وعظ اباه عند موته فيقول المستشكلون بان* *محمدا** في ذلك الحين كان صغيرا وليس في سن من يعظ فكيف وعظ اباه وهذا*
*الاشكال مردود جدا بدليل*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*امهر 119*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن* *اعدائهم*
*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*
*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله*
*أَنَّهُ قَالَ :*
*عَلِيُّ** بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ*

* * *
*اما* *الاشكال الثاني* *الذي وجه* *لكتاب سليم بن قيس الهلالي** هو انه ذكر في الكتاب ان* *محمد ابن ابي بكر** وعظ اباه عند موته فيقول المستشكلون بان* *محمدا** في ذلك الحين كان صغيرا وليس في سن من يعظ فكيف وعظ اباه وهذا* *الاشكال مردود جدا بدليل*
*يتابع صاحب المعجم قائلا:*
*و أما وعظ* *محمد بن أبي بكر** أباه عند موته فلو صح فهو و إن لم يمكن عادة إلا أنه يمكن أن يكون على نحو الكرامة و خرق العادة.* 
*و على ذلك فلا وجه لدعوى* *وضع كتاب سليم بن قيس أصلا.*
*و ثانيا: أن اشتمال كتاب على أمر باطل في مورد أو موردين لا يدل على وضعه كيف و يوجد ذلك في أكثر الكتب حتى* 
*كتاب الكافي الذي هو أمتن كتب الحديث و أتقنها.*
*-الاشكال الاخر-:*
*الوجه الثاني:*
*أن راوي* *كتاب سليم بن قيس** هو*
*أبان بن أبي عياش*
* و هو ضعيف على ما مر فلا يصح الاعتماد على الكتاب بل قد مر عن العقيقي أنه لم يروه عن سليم بن قيس غير أبان بن أبي عياش.* 
*و الجواب عن ذلك أن ما ذكره العقيقي باطل جزما فقد روى عن* 
*سليم بن قيس في الكافي و غيره من غير طريق أبان.*
*_ (**ولنا كلام جدا مفصل في توثيق ابان بن عياش عليه الرحمة والرضوان**)**-* 
*و أما ما ذكره ابن الغضائري من انحصار راوي كتاب سليم بن قيس بأبان، فيرده ما ذكره النجاشي و الشيخ من رواية حماد بن عيسى عن إبراهيم بن عمر الصنعاني عنه كتابه.* 
- في الفصل القادم سنتكلم عن ابان ان شاء الله تعالى -

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

امهر ج 2 فصل 1 
انتهى الجزء الاول من بحثنا في امهر صحفي في زمان الفتنة وسيليه الجزء الثاني .
واول الجزء الثاني سيكون فيه فوائد رجالية هامة: 
الجزء الثاني 
فوائد رجالية عامة 
ان هناك كتب رجالية يستفيد منها العلماء والفقهاء وعليها اعتمادهم ومنها مشربهم في ابحاثهم الرجالية قديما وحديثا .
1- رجال النجاشي
2- رجال الكشي 
3- رجال الطوسي
4- الخلاصة للحلي 
5- رجال البرقي 
6- رجال ابن داود 
7- فهرست الطوسي
8- وهذا الكتاب الذي يقال انه منسوب لابن الغضائري .
9- معجم رجال الحديث للخوئي 
10- مستدركات علم رجال الحديث للشيخ النمازي
وان هؤلاء كلهم ينقلون ما عرفوا عن رجل من الرجال ويُبدوا رايهم فيه ؛ لكن هذا لايعني *ان نقفل* عقولنا في فهم ما يقولوه ؛ لانه ليس من الموارد التقليدية ؛ بل انه تاريخ رجل من الرجال عاش وله حياته الايمانية الخاصة به والتي كانت تحت ظل المفاهيم الاسلامية والتعاليم الاخلاقية .
وكلما قرب الزمان من عيش رجل من الرجال يكون فهم شخصيته ادق كمن يعيش مع والده سنين يكون معرفته ادق من الاحفاد وان بلغوا ما بلغوا من العلم لانهم يسمعون وهذا قد عاش معه :
*نهج‏البلاغة ص : 198* 
*141- و من كلام* *لامير المؤمنين عليه السلام*
*في النهي عن سماع الغيبة و في الفرق بين الحق و الباطل :*
*أَيُّهَا الناسُ مَنْ عَرَفَ مِنْ أَخِيهِ وَثِيقَةَ دِينٍ وَ سَدَادَ طَرِيقٍ فَلا*
*يَسْمَعَنَّ فِيهِ أَقَاوِيلَ الرِّجَالِ أَمَا إِنَّهُ قَدْ يَرْمِي الرَّامِي وَ تخْطِئُ السِّهَامُ وَ يُحِيلُ الْكَلامُ وَ بَاطِلُ ذَلِكَ يَبُورُ وَ اللهُ سَمِيعٌ وَ شَهِيدٌ أَمَا** إِنَّهُ لَيْسَ بَيْنَ الْحَقِّ وَ الْبَاطِلِ إِلا أَرْبَعُ أَصَابِعَ*  
*فسئل* *عليه السلام** عن معنى قوله هذا فجمع أصابعه و وضعها بين أذنه و عينه ثم قال :*
*البَاطِلُ أَنْ تَقولَ سَمِعْتُ وَ الحَقُّ أَنْ تَقولَ رَأَيْتُ .*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*امهر ج 2 - 2*








*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم*


*والعن اعدائهم*



*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل خير*


*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله*


*أَنَّهُ قَالَ :*


*عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ*

** * **
*للبحث عن رجل من رجال الرواية عادة يبحث في هذه الكتب التي كتبت عن ذلك الراوي للحديث فان حالفه الحظ وكتب عنه بانه ثقة فاخذ حديثه واعتمد عليه وان لم يذكر عنه هذه الكلمة ترك حديثه او قُبل بقرائن اخرى ستاتي ان شاء الله . .*
*لابد ان نفتح صفحة جديدة من البحث في هذا الزمان وهي صفحة القرائن وقبل ان نبحث في هذا الموضوع لاباس ان نقدم مقدمة مهمة تشمل الزمن الذي نحن فيه وهو ان المؤلف في الزمن السابق كان للحصول على كلمة واحدة او حديث واحد يحتاج بعض الاحيان الى سنين من المواصلة في التنقير والبحث عنه ؛ كما كنت مرة في بيت احد المراجع ونحن مجموعة في لجنة التحقيق فجاء شيخ محقق معروف ومؤلف؛ فسال قائلا ارجوكم من وجد هذه الرواية التي ابحث عنها منذ سنة كاملة وهي :*
*لم يبقى في الاسلام شيئ الا وقد غير بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله الا القبلة* 
*ثم قال منذ سنة كاملة وانا ابحث عن هذه الرواية ولم اعثر عليها؛ وكما تعرفون انتم ما نقل في التاريخ عن الشيخ الصدوق رحمة الله تعالى عليه كان يجوب البلدان من قطر الى قطر للحصول على رواية من الروايات وفي تلك الظروف العصيبة اُلفت الكتب الرجالية وتحمل اصحابها اشق المعانات للعثور على معلومة من المعلومات فرحمة الله عليهم وجزاهم الله خيرا بينما في زماننا هذا يكفي ان تجعل في جهازك كتب المسلمين كلها وتكتب كلمة واحده فيستخرجها لك من بين آلاف الكتب .*
*وعلى هذا فيجب علينا ان نكون ادق من هؤلاء وننظر للعلم بنظرة ادق بينما نجد هؤلاء العلماء رحمة الله عليهم الفوا الكتب بتلك الدقة وماكانت هذه الامكانيات؛ فمابالنا لا نعتمد على انفسنا لاستخراج كوامن العلوم من بطن معادن الكتب .*
*نقل استاذي رحمه الله تعالى ان احد العلماء اخذ كتابا خطيا من مشهد المقدسة ليجلبه الى قم حفظها الله تعالى وفي الطريق على طوله كانت السماء ماطرة فانحنى هذا العالم على الكتاب من مشهد الى قم حينما كان يمشي حماره وهو راكب عليه لكي لا يصيبه البلل.*
*ونحن في هذا الزمن يُرسل لنا مكتبات كاملة على اميل في لحظة واحدة؛ مادهانا لا نستيقض وننظر للعلم بنظرة جديده لكي نقدم افضل مما قدموا .*
*والبحث الذي سنبدء به هو بحث القرائن حيث .......*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*ملاحظة عن كتاب امهر صحفي* 
*من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه*

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله وعجل* *فرجهم*

*والعن اعدائهم*
مصدرنا في البحث 
ان مصدرنا في البحث هو مصادر متعددة مثل معجم رجال الحديث للخوئي ومستدركات علم الرجال للنمازي وكتاب الغدير للعلامة الاميني وغيرها من المصادر لكن اهم كتاب اعتمد عليه ومنه اخذ منهجية البحث هو كتاب سليم بن قيس تحقيق البارع الماهر الشيخ محمد باقر الانصاري والذي الف الكتاب بثلاث اجزاء وفصل في التحقيق لاثبات الكتاب سندا ومتنا وحصل على جائزة احسن كتاب السنة في الجمهورية الاسيلامية الايرانية وانت تعلم ان هذه الجائزة لا تعطى عبثا لان الكتاب يمر على لجان متعددة وحينما يثقون بالكتاب من جهاته المتعددة تعطى الجائزة لصاحب الكتاب ؛ وقد دعوت صاحب الكتاب ليطلع على ما اكتبه من قريب ويرشدني لما يجده في بحثي من حاجة للارشاد واني والحمد لله رب العالمين ببحثي الذي بين يديكم جئت بشيئ جديد في اسلوب الطرح من اسلوب تاريخي الى اسلوب قصصي واعتمد على اوثق المصادر؛ لكن باسلوبي هذا جعلت البحث مائدة طيبة ذات طعم يستذوقه الشباب والشابات لسهولته وسلاسته في البحث والنتيجة التي نخرج بها هو ان كتاب سليم بن قيس من اهم المصادر المعتمدة واصابها غبار التعتيم آن وآنا غبار التشكيك ولكن بعد خروج كتاب الشيخ الانصاري حفظه الله تعالى ازال الريب والتراب الهائل عن محيا الكتاب فبدى اشراقه وتغيرت آراء الكثير عن هذا الكتاب والحمد لله وجزى الشيخ الانصاري خير جزاء واوفره .
لذلك لا يصح الاعتراض او النقاش في وسط البحث لان البحث مفصل وان انتهى وتم يمكن ان يسال عنه لان اكثر ما يمر في البال من تشكيك عادة يجاب عليه قبل ايراد المستشكل 
لذلك فالصبر الى تمام البحث احجى واتم .
ان شاء الله تعالى

----------


## لسـعة شـقأإوه ~

رائع ماتطل به علينا اخي الكريم اويس

يسلمو وبارك الله فيك

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*امهر ج 2 - 3* 

*السلام* *عليكم* 




*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم* 

*والعن* *اعدائهم* 


*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير* 

*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله* 

*أَنَّهُ قَالَ :* 

*عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ* 
* * *
*اننا لو وثقنا بشخص في حياتنا اشد الثقة بحيث كنا نثق به اكثر مما نثق بانفسنا فلما ينقل لنا خبر لانشك في صدقه لاننا نعتقد باعتقاد جازم ان هذا الشخص المؤمن لو لم يكن متيقنا بالخبر تمام التيقن لم ينقله لنا لذلك نسكت عن السؤال منه بانه من اين جاء به ولا نذهب نحقق صدق ما يقوله .*
*او ان هناك قضايا كثيرة جدا في حياتنا لم نشاهدها باعيننا لكن لتواتر الخبر عنها لانشك بصحة الخبر اي شك كما ان من لم يوفق للحج لايشك بوجود مكة والبيت الحرام ولم يذهب يوما ما ليسئل بصحة وجود مدينة مكة المكرمة او المدينة المنورة لان تواتر النقل عنها وذهاب الكثير اليها يصحح وجودها بدون ادنى شك ؛ ولكن مع الاسف اننا كثيرا ما نشك بمعلومات هي كوجود مكة بالنسبة لنا لكن لان هناك من يشكك بهذه المعلومة فنسرع بالشك ونتبعه قبل ان نحقق النظر بوجود حقيقة لشكه وهل اننا عاشرنا الناقد للمعلومة بحيث لانشك به لان هذا الناقد في قبال من هو اوثق منه ممن نقل المعلومة لنا فلماذا نصدق هذا ونترك ذاك و بأي دليل يقبله العقل؟ مع العلم اننا سنقف يوم الطامة الكبرى ويسئلنا من شككنا به واعترضنا على نقله ليسئلنا عن السبب الذي دعانا لازهاق ماء وجهه وتهمته وانتهاك حرمته .*
*فان هناك حقائق هي كالشمس الساطعة فان قال رجل لنا ان الوقت الان ليل لم يكن للعقل قبول قوله مهما كانت وثاقة القائل لانه اصبح ثقة باعتباره صادقا لا يخالف الحقيقة اما اذا بدء بانكار ما تيقنا بخلاف قوله فلايجوز قبول ما يقول كما كان في قصة الامام الرضا عليه السلام مع عبد الرحمن بن يونس :* 
*كما ورد في كتاب* 
بحارالأنوار 2 65 باب 13- النهي عن كتمان العلم و...
1- عن كتاب رجال الكشي‏:
*آدَمُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ الدَّقَّاقِ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ مُوسَى السَّمَّانِ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عِيسَى بْنِ عُبَيْدٍ عَنْ أَخِيهِ جَعْفَرٍ قَالَ كُنَّا عِنْدَ أَبِي* *الْحَسَنِ الرِّضَا عليه السلام** وَ عِنْدَهُ* *يُونُسُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ** إِذِ اسْتَأْذَنَ عَلَيْهِ قَوْمٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْبَصْرَةِ فَأَوْمَأَ* *أَبُو الْحَسَنِ عليه السلام** إِلَى** يُونُسَ** ادْخُلِ الْبَيْتَ فَإِذَا بَيْتٌ مُسْبَلٌ عَلَيْهِ سِتْرٌ وَ إِيَّاكَ أَنْ تَتَحَرَّكَ حَتَّى يُؤْذَنَ لَكَ فَدَخَلَ الْبَصْرِيُّونَ فَأَكْثَرُوا مِنَ الوَقِيعَةِ وَ القَوْلِ فِي** يُونسَ** وَ* *أَبُو الحَسَنِ عليه السلام** مُطرِقٌ حَتَّى لَمَّا أَكْثَرُوا فَقَامُوا وَ وَدَّعُوا وَ خَرَجُوا فَأَذِنَ* *يُونُسَ** بِالخُرُوجِ فَخَرَجَ بَاكِياً فَقَالَ جَعَلَنِيَ اللهُ فِدَاكَ إِنِّي أُحَامِي عَنْ هَذِهِ المَقَالَةِ وَ هَذِهِ حَالِي عِنْدَ أَصْحَابِي !!*
*فَقَالَ لَهُ* *أَبُو الْحَسَنِ عليه السلام* *يَا* *يُونُسُ** :*
*فَمَا عَلَيْكَ مِمَّا يَقُولُونَ إِذَا كَانَ إِمَامُكَ عَنْكَ رَاضِياً يَا يُونُسُ حَدِّثِ النَّاسَ بِمَا يَعْرِفُونَ وَ اتْرُكْهُمْ مِمَّا لا يَعْرِفُونَ كَأَنكَ تُرِيدُ أَنْ تُكَذَّبَ [يُكَذَّبَ‏] عَلَى اللهِ فِي عَرْشِهِ يَا* *يُونُسُ**:*
*وما عليكَ أنْ لو كانَ في يدِكَ اليُمْنى دُرَّةٌ ثمَّ قَالَ الناسُ بعْرَةٌ أوْ بعْرةٌ و قَالَ الناسُ دُرةٌ هلْ ينفَعُكَ شَيْئاً؟؟*
*فَقلتُ : لا فَقَالَ:* 
*هكذَا أَنتَ يَا* *يُونسُ** إِذَا كُنتَ علَى الصَّوَابِ و كَانَ إِمَامُكَ عَنكَ رَاضِياً لمْ يَضُرَّكَ مَا قَالَ الناسُ** .*
*اذن*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

امهر ج 2 - 4


شكرا لردكم الجميل الذي اسرني وعدم ردكم لم يحزنني


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


والعن اعدائهم


قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :

من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه



لا يضرنا ان تيقنّا بحقيقة وان خالف يقيننا كل العالم ومهما كان سمتهم وعنوانهم .


ان راجعنا تاريخ الانبياء والائمة عليهم السلام نجدهم كانوا اكثر الناس تواضعا وللتواضع ثمار نافعة قد لا توجد في اي مكرمة اخلاقية ؛ ومن فوائد التواضع الهامة هو محق العناوين الرنانة والهيبة الخداعة التي ابتلينا بها ؛ حيث ان الهيبة الخداعة وحاجز العنوان اذا زال عن طريق العلم فسوف يتبين نور الحق بدون ان يتلبس بباطل العنوان وهيبة القائل؛ ولذلك كان الجميع وبمختلف المستويات يجلسون عند الانبياء والائمة عليهم السلام ويسالون ما راق لهم وما احبوا من دون ان يتعتع احدهم او يرتبك .


فكثيرا ما يتكلم احد الشخصيات ونحن نعلم ان ما يقوله باطل ولكن لم نستطع ان نقف امام بطلانه خوف من ان نزل لان هيبته تسلب عقولنا.


وهذه الحقيقة تجدها جلية حينما تراجع التاريخ وعلم الرجال .


فانك قد تحكم بيقين على تقوى رجل من خلال مطالعاتك الكثيرة بحيث لا تشك بتقواه وايمانه وصدقه ولكن لما تجد احد الرجاليين لم يصرح بوثاقته تقف حائرا من دون ان تدافع عن تقوى الرجل وايمانه .


لنضرب مثال حي على هذه الحقيقة :


ان العثمانيين هم الد الاعداء للشيعة على مدى التاريخ وكما قال المجلسي رحمة الله عليه :


بيان (( للمجلسي)):


أقول :
لا يريب عاقل بعد النظر في تلك الأخبار التّي رواها أتباع عثمان و أحبّاؤه في أنّها تدلّ على أنّه كان ينزل أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام منزلة العدوّ، و يرى أتباعه عليه السلام من المبغضين له، كما هو الواقع و الحقّ، و كفى بمعاداة أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام له آية .(انتهى)


ان من يراجع التاريخ يجد ان اتباع عثمان لهم اصالة عميقة جدا في عدائهم لامير المؤمنين عليه السلام كما ورد في كتاب الكافي عن الواسطي وشكواه
للامام الرضا عليه السلام عن ايذاء العثمانية له



الكافي 8 247 حديث القباب ..... ص : 231


الحَسَنِ بْنِ شَاذَانَ الْوَاسِطِيِّ قَالَ كَتَبْتُ إِلَى 
أَبِي الحَسَنِ الرِّضَا عليه السلام أَشْكُو جَفَاءَ أَهلِ وَاسِطٍ وَ حَملَهُمْ عَلَيَّ وَ كَانَتْ عِصَابَةٌ مِنَ العُثمَانِيَّةِ تُؤذِينِي فَوَقعَ بِخَطهِ :
إِنَّ اللهَ تَبَارَكَ وَ تَعَالَى أَخَذَ مِيثَاقَ أَولِيَائِنَا عَلَى الصَّبْرِ فِي دَولَةِ البَاطِلِ فَاصْبِرْ لِحُكْمِ رَبِّكَ فَلَوْ قَدْ قَامَ سَيِّدُ الخَلقِ لَقَالُوا يا وَيْلَنا مَنْ بَعَثَنا مِنْ مَرْقَدِنا هذا ما وَعَدَ الرَّحْمنُ وَ صَدَقَ الْمُرْسَلُونَ‏


بحارالأنوار 31 307 نكير عائشة .....


وَ ذَكَرَ فِيهِ، عَنْ عُمَرَ بْنِ هِنْدٍ، عَنْ عَلِيٍّ عَلَيْهِ السَّلامُ، أَنَّهُ قَالَ: 
لا يَجْتَمِعُ حُبِّي وَ حُبُّ عُثمَانَ فِي قَلبِ رَجُلٍ إِلا اقتلَعَ أَحَدُهُمَا صَاحِبَهُ.


وان هذا العداء الشديد انما جاء من عبادة عثمان للجاهلية لذلك كان دوما ياسف لمن قتل منهم في واقعة بدر المباركة كما ورد في كتاب :



بحارالأنوار ج : 31 ص : 462


عن ابْنُ أَبِي الْحَدِيدِ أَيْضاً، عَنْ أَبِي سَعْدٍ الآبِيِّ، قَالَ وَ رَوَى فِي كِتَابِهِ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ، قَالَ وَقَعَ بَيْنَ عُثمَانَ وَ عَلِيٍّ عَلَيْهِ السَّلامُ كَلامٌ، فَقَالَ عُثمَانُ :


مَا أَصْنَعُ إِنْ كَانَتْ قُرَيْشٌ لا تُحِبُّكُمْ وَ قَدْ قَتَلتُمْ مِنْهُمْ يَوْمَ بَدْرٍ سَبْعِينَ كَأَنَّ وُجُوهَهُمْ شُنُوفُ الذهَبِ يُسْرِعُ أَنْفُهُمْ قَبْلَ شِفَاهِهِمْ.



وَ رَوَى أَيْضاً، عَنِ المُوَفقِياتِ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ، أَنَّهُ قَالَ: عُثمَانُ فِي كَلامِهِ لِعَمَّارٍ بَعْدَ ذِكْرِهِ عَلِيّاً عَلَيْهِ السَّلامُ:
أَمَا إِنكَ مِنْ شُنَاتِنَا وَ أَتبَاعِهِمْ.



والان وبعد ان تبين لنا العداء الشديد ذرة الشدة بين العثمانيين واتباع امير المؤمنين عليه السلام 
نستنتج نتيجة مهمه 
تخص ما نحن فيه والذي نريد ان نثبت به باننا لايجوز لنا ان نتهم رجل صالح متقي لا ريب فيه لتهمة وجهها عدو لنا وقبلها شيعي لجهله او غفلته او عدم تحقيقه الكافي كما سناتي بمثال حي باذن الله تعالى

----------

